# (Spoilers) Julep March 2014



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

So excited for March since its my birthday Month! I hope they have a mix of all the new finishes and some pretty spring colors.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 30, 2014)

updates


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

&lt;crickets&gt;  not much going on here yet!  still too early i guess?


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 10, 2014)

Only ten more days til the window opens! Woo! 

I would love if Julep did some holos. Ever since I got one in squarehue, that's all I want now! Trying not to spend too much outside of subs or I would seek some out to buy elsewhere... (I know the point of subs is try then buy, but the amount of product you get from subs seriously makes it to where you don't ever really have to... if you sub to a few companies).


----------



## redjill (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoping the March box isn't TOO awesome. Have to save money for Las Vegas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to be going back to soft feminine pastel creams. Do not want. They seem to do one meaganola-friendly collection and then four or five OH HELL NO collections in a row, so I'm expecting to go back to skipping this month. I would *like* to get a bunch of fun new stuff, but I just have a feeling that's not going to happen based on their past history.


----------



## redjill (Feb 12, 2014)

> I have a feeling it's going to be going back to soft feminine pastel creams. Do not want. They seem to do one meaganola-friendly collection and then four or five OH HELL NO collections in a row, so I'm expecting to go back to skipping this month. I would *like* to get a bunch of fun new stuff, but I just have a feeling that's not going to happen based on their past history.


 Yeah, I'm tired of chalky, 90's Hard Candy type colors. That's what they did last year. It was a cute idea, but I don't like pastels either (except for maybe blues and greens). I'd like more glitters, but that's me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, the 20th is only a week from tomorrow!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a feeling it's going to be going back to soft feminine pastel creams. Do not want. They seem to do one meaganola-friendly collection and then four or five OH HELL NO collections in a row, so I'm expecting to go back to skipping this month. I would *like* to get a bunch of fun new stuff, but I just have a feeling that's not going to happen based on their past history.


Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I'm tired of chalky, 90's Hard Candy type colors. That's what they did last year. It was a cute idea, but I don't like pastels either (except for maybe blues and greens). I'd like more glitters, but that's me.
Hahaha, you ladies are my opposites. I love pastels and creams and brights. I don't like too many dark colors other that oxblood or navy. I also am not a huge fan of greens or purples. Glitter I like as long as it is kinda neutral. Either way, I am just hoping for a good box option so that I can do my three boxes in a row and get the free polish code.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what I want for March. I wasn't impressed with the collection last year. I'm hoping that is going to wow me.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

> Yeah, I'm tired of chalky, 90's Hard Candy type colors. That's what they did last year. It was a cute idea, but I don't like pastels either (except for maybe blues and greens). I'd like more glitters, but that's me.


 Ugh, Hard Candy. I was (still am, but they were more awesome back then) an Urban Decay person.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 13, 2014)

> Hahaha, you ladies are my opposites. I love pastels and creams and brights. I don't like too many dark colors other that oxblood or navy. I also am not a huge fan of greens or purples. Glitter I like as long as it is kinda neutral. Either way, I am just hoping for a good box option so that I can do my three boxes in a row and get the free polish code.Â


 Ditto 100%!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 15, 2014)

Also hoping for no pastels but I'm not holding my breath. I finally have enough jules for a free box and I have a feeling it will be Fall before they have another collection I like. lol


----------



## unicorn (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm ready for some warm colors honestly -- i'd LOVE to see some brights like the resort collection.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 17, 2014)

After a few months of thoroughly enjoying these posts as an observer, I finally decided to join MUT &amp; talk to all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
March is my birth month too! I'm looking forward to some more fun finishes &amp; maybe more specially curated boxes (like RocNation did for It Girl this month), but what I'm REALLY excited for is the birthstone polish. If I take my box this month, I'll get a free polish code &amp; I think it'd be neat if I could use that for whatever the March shade will be.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the free polish code for taking 3 Maven boxes last?  I don't see an expiration date of any kind.  TIA


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 17, 2014)

I loved last March but I am not looking for pastels right now.  I would much rather get some in-your-face bright colors.  Everything has seemed so muted lately.  I am basically counting on taking this box no matter what because it will be my 3rd in a row and earn me enough Jules for a free box.  I want to get my free polish before they end that promo.  Hopefully there's something exciting.

Anyone know when you receive your anniversary Jules? February was my maven anniversary and nothing yet.


----------



## redjill (Feb 17, 2014)

The only pastels I would be fine with would be shimmers or glitters. Maybe Stardust pastels like ones Zoya is coming out with.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 17, 2014)

This month flew by! I would love pastels in the silk and stardust finishes.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 17, 2014)

As much as I usually don't like them, I'd like some brights/neons to break me out of this ridiculous winter nonsense! I NEED NEON PURPLE IN MY LIFE. RIGHT. NOW.


----------



## teacupjoy (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't even know what I want to see for March, but March's birthstone is aquamarine, so I'm excited to see the birthstone collection color this month!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2014)

Ooh, I just realized I have exactly 4000 Jules!  And that I only got three boxes last year:  The May (Jazz Age) upgrade with Etta add-on, the July (California Coast) upgrade with Fireworks and Something Blue add-ons, and the October It Girl box with Casper/Valerie/Stevie add-ons.  I'm trying for less polish but maybe more boxes this year.  I haven't even opened a good chunk of the May and July polishes!  I think it works better for me when I just get a few polishes a month rather than ALL OF THE COLORS all at once.  I have some Zoya bottles purchased during big discount promotions in the same situation.  I've stopped buying Zoya completely as a result of that overload.

As for anniversary Jules, I don't know if there's a set schedule, but the monthly Jules for taking a box seem to show up all over the place.  The 2nd one month, the 30th another month, the 8th a third -- I have no clue what their schedule is.  But I do know my anniversary is in July (I signed up literally the first day the Maven program started.  I think I was one of the first hundred people to sign up), and I didn't get mine until October when I sent email asking when they would be added.  My birthday points showed up exactly on my birthday, though.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After a few months of thoroughly enjoying these posts as an observer, I finally decided to join MUT &amp; talk to all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
March is my birth month too! I'm looking forward to some more fun finishes &amp; maybe more specially curated boxes (like RocNation did for It Girl this month), but what I'm REALLY excited for is the birthstone polish. If I take my box this month, I'll get a free polish code &amp; I think it'd be neat if I could use that for whatever the March shade will be.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved last March but I am not looking for pastels right now.  I would much rather get some in-your-face bright colors.  Everything has seemed so muted lately.  I am basically counting on taking this box no matter what because it will be my 3rd in a row and earn me enough Jules for a free box.  I want to get my free polish before they end that promo.  Hopefully there's something exciting.

Anyone know when you receive your anniversary Jules? February was my maven anniversary and nothing yet.
I got mine towards the end of the month.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teacupjoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't even know what I want to see for March, but March's birthstone is aquamarine, so I'm excited to see the birthstone collection color this month!
Welcome, me too I cant wait to see what they come up with for March.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 17, 2014)

I



> I loved last March but I am not looking for pastels right now.Â  I would much rather get some in-your-face bright colors.Â  Everything has seemed so muted lately.Â  I am basically counting on taking this box no matter what because it will be my 3rd in a row and earn me enough Jules for a free box.Â  I want to get my free polish before they end that promo.Â  Hopefully there's something exciting. Anyone know when you receive your anniversary Jules? February was my maven anniversary and nothing yet.


 Idk, I'm still waiting on my referral Jules haha.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Product spoiler is up on juleps blog. Not too exciting but I don't hate it.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Product spoiler is up on juleps blog. Not too exciting but I don't hate it.
Could you post a link, please? I'm having trouble finding it :C


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Could you post a link, please? I'm having trouble finding it :C


 Sorry my phone is being super wonky, http://blog.julep.com/luxurylipcare/


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry my phone is being super wonky,
http://blog.julep.com/luxurylipcare/
Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 18, 2014)

My lips have been super chapped so I'm excited about this product, especially since I've had decent luck with Julep's beauty products


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to know there's an option if I don't like the polish colors this month.  These sound like beauty products I might actually use!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm interested, but it's not exciting. Looking forward to the window opening though!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 18, 2014)

I might have to actually take this month's box.  I have plenty of lip scrubs and balms, but I can't resist.  Modern Beauty box, here I come!


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm, interesting spoilers.

I could do without the balm, tho the exfoliator sounds interesting. Will have to see the color options.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 18, 2014)

Those are definitely things I could use!  I'm always on the lookout for great lip balms, and I'm low on good lip scrubs.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not really interested in those, so I hope I like the It Girl box, since I want to take a box this month so I can get a free polish code.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 18, 2014)

Did anyone see the Oscar bag with polish promo. I think its promo code EVERYBODY

http://www.julep.com/red-carpet-ready/everybody-wins-holly-would.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Julep is answering questions on FB and it looks like neither of these will be in the non-MB boxes? They said they will be in MB or available as add-ons.  So, I guess another product will come out too?


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 18, 2014)

> Julep is answering questions on FB and it looks like neither of these will be in the non-MB boxes? They said they will be in MB or available as add-ons.Â  So, I guess another product will come out too?Â


 It better not be another lip gloss.


----------



## Hipster (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep is answering questions on FB and it looks like neither of these will be in the non-MB boxes? They said they will be in MB or available as add-ons.  So, I guess another product will come out too?
Interesting!  I would guess another lip related item, since all of them last month were for eyes?  But they have made weirder decisions before so who knows!


----------



## teacupjoy (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a lip balm they made before, the Julep Daylight Defense SPF 15 Lip Balm, and I absolutely loved it. I didn't think it'd be all that great, but it's my very favorite lip balm I've ever tried! Of course, it's almost out now, so I'm hoping this new stuff is as good...


----------



## autopilot (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone see the Oscar bag with polish promo. I think its promo code EVERYBODY

http://www.julep.com/red-carpet-ready/everybody-wins-holly-would.html

Yeah, both those polishes look like Zoyas I already own from the fall Satins collection. (Green = Giovanna and Purple/Pink = Mason)

I also already have Oscar. Julep is tempting me less and less these days.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 18, 2014)

> Yeah, both those polishes look like Zoyas I already own from the fall Satins collection. (Green = Giovanna and Purple/Pink = Mason) I also already have Oscar. Julep is tempting me less and less these days.


 I'm a newer Maven &amp; I'm not even impressed with their gift sets &amp; "deals." But it seems to me that all these new gimmicks are out to appeal to the newer Mavens &amp; I think that's kinda careless of them. Like if you really wanna make money show some love to your longtime supporters, you know?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 18, 2014)

> Julep is answering questions on FB and it looks like neither of these will be in the non-MB boxes? They said they will be in MB or available as add-ons.Â  So, I guess another product will come out too?Â


 HA. Watch it be that Surprise! lip gloss they came out with in the Secret Store this month.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 18, 2014)

> HA. Watch it be that Surprise! lip gloss they came out with in the Secret Store this month.


 You take that back!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 18, 2014)

> You take that back!


 Lmao! It makes you wonder though doesn't it! Other than the sugar scrub I'm not sure what else they'd throw in there...


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HA. Watch it be that Surprise! lip gloss they came out with in the Secret Store this month.
Dear God, I hope not.  That would be so annoying to not get a 'new' product. I feel like they really need to step it up from now until May to keep mavens on the fence about the plie wands interested. 

A while back when they sent out those surveys I know they asked about mascara, blush, and I can't remember the others.  I guess I would sort of expect to see at least one of those products in the coming months now that they've had some time to formulate a product.  I still have little interest in seeing more makeup from them though.  I really wish they would just stay with nail/body/skincare type products but I still like the polishes enough to stick around lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear God, I hope not.  That would be so annoying to not get a 'new' product. I feel like they really need to step it up from now until May to keep mavens on the fence about the plie wands interested. 

A while back when they sent out those surveys I know they asked about mascara, blush, and I can't remember the others.  I guess I would sort of expect to see at least one of those products in the coming months now that they've had some time to formulate a product.  I still have little interest in seeing more makeup from them though.  *I really wish they would just stay with nail/body/skincare type products* but I still like the polishes enough to stick around lol.
I do too! I really like their nail, body, and skincare items, but I've always been a bit meh on their makeup.


----------



## Hipster (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear God, I hope not.  That would be so annoying to not get a 'new' product. I feel like they really need to step it up from now until May to keep mavens on the fence about the plie wands interested.

A while back when they sent out those surveys I know they asked about mascara, blush, and I can't remember the others.  I guess I would sort of expect to see at least one of those products in the coming months now that they've had some time to formulate a product.  *I still have little interest in seeing more makeup from them though. * I really wish they would just stay with nail/body/skincare type products but I still like the polishes enough to stick around lol.
Agreed.  Looking back, my favourite products have been the beach tonic body oil spray (even though the nozzle plugged up a bit), their Bare Face cleansing oil, and their green tea blotting sheets.

For their make up so far, the 'new' lip gloss isn't anything special, the kojal eyeliner is pretty decent (but didn't have too much staying power on me), and I couldn't believe how teeny February's eye sheen was!  The box it was in made it seem like a decent size and then it was a disappointment when I opened up the box.

Curious to see what the feature product is this month. Only 2 more days to wait!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost time for the March selection window! it came up quickly.. I got IT girl last month because I just haven't been into the make up products. I'm another person who prefers the lotions etc


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 18, 2014)

I love Julep's strawberry mint lip balm and have been doing my best to keep it alive since I got it last April or June, so I'm not opposed to more lip products from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good to know I can go MB if I decide I don't want any of the polish.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 18, 2014)

> Dear God, I hope not.Â  *That would be so annoying to not get a 'new' product. I feel like they really need to step it up from now until May to keep mavens on the fence about the plie wands interested.Â * A while back when they sent out those surveys I know they asked about mascara, blush, and I can't remember the others.Â  I guess I would sort of expect to see at least one of those products in the coming months now that they've had some time to formulate a product.Â  I still have little interest in seeing more makeup from them though.Â  I really wish they would just stay with nail/body/skincare type products but I still like the polishes enough to stick around lol.


 Well they did that with the quick dry drops in January, &amp; they only put the new product [Vanish] in the MB box. Which leads me to ask...why does Julep bother to put the new product teasers on their blog if they don't actually come in all the boxes, &amp; unless you choose MB you have to get them as add-ons?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how long the free polish code for taking 3 Maven boxes last?  I don't see an expiration date of any kind.  TIA
I got my code in January (Jan was my 3rd month) and my code is valid until the end of March. But I would call them if I were you because their policy for redeeming those might have changed since they changed the whole "non-skip" thing. I wouldn't be at all surprised if out of the blue they gave everyone with those coupons a 2 week notice for redemption because they decide to do away with that program entirely hahaha


----------



## kira685 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how long the free polish code for taking 3 Maven boxes last?  I don't see an expiration date of any kind.  TIA
I got my code in January (Jan was my 3rd month) and my code is valid until the end of March. But I would call them if I were you because their policy for redeeming those might have changed since they changed the whole "non-skip" thing. I wouldn't be at all surprised if out of the blue they gave everyone with those coupons a 2 week notice for redemption because they decide to do away with that program entirely hahaha 

@LuckyMoon take a look at that almost too tiny to read print at the bottom of the email - I got my email on 1/28, and the tiny print on the bottom says:

  The promotional code above will expire on July 31, 2014. Promotional code is valid for any polish on julep.com up to $11.20 (Maven exclusive price) and may only be used towards one, regardless of price. To redeem your free polish, please log in to your Maven account and apply your promo code at checkout.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 18, 2014)

Arghhh why does Julep take so long to ship?? I got a shipping email almost immediately after placing my order, which was shocking and made me very happy, but tracking says it won't reach me for 11 days from now! 11 days! Is it just me or is that a crazy long time?

Also, I am really bummed b/c I somehow thought you earned jules for purchases and I was thinking this would bring me up to 2000 to get my next box free... But sadly, no.






I personally loved the lipgloss I got in my welcome box, but that is the only Julep lip product I've tried so far. I am a lip gloss addict, though... I have about 4-5 in my purse right now and a few in my desk drawer at work!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 18, 2014)

All gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Original:

Girls, I'm about 95% sure I am not going to use this 50% coupon I have that expires on Feb 28. Whoever PMs me first is welcome to it!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 18, 2014)

> Product spoiler is up on juleps blog. Not too exciting but I don't hate it.


 I hope this doesn't mean they are getting rid of last year's lip scrub!! I love that stuff.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, even though February has been, like, four weeks long already, I can't believe it's almost the 20th already!  I keep thinking it's more like the 10th even though I *know* today is the 18th (kid brother's birthday).  I think I already threw in a vote for non-creams, but I'll add an additional anti-glitter vote because I'm getting really, *really* bored with glitter.  The Stardust finish is fine.  I'm talking things like whatever the gold glitter was in the It Girl box this month.  Diamond Theory, maybe?  And the birthstone glitters.  Meh.  They just seem to *predictable* that I just can't bring myself to care about them.  Duochromes, holos, metallics, frosts, maybe a satin (it seems like those are subtly shimmery) -- anything buy creams and glitters.  On the other hand, if it's a collection heavy on the delicate feminine creams, that *will* save me some money.  Except I have enough points for a free box.  Hmm.  I'm not sure what I'm wishing for!  An orange-white-and-green microglitter for St. Patrick's Day would be amazing.  But definitely funky colors and finishes, please.  Give some love to the superadventurous people!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 19, 2014)

Personally I'm stoked for the lip scrub. I was just about to buy Fresh's scrub, but was not stoked about it being in a pot (I hate the feeling of lip product under my nails...bleck!) so this will work out, even if I have to purchase it as an add-on. The lip product sounds good too, my lips need all the help they can get!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahh idk how much longer I can wait! I hate the 19th of the month, it's the longest day in the world for me!!!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!!!
I may or may not be planning on staying up super late for spoiler/selection purposes.

Spoilers: I am.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not be planning on staying up super late for spoiler/selection purposes.

Spoilers: I am.
Do they usually post at midnight, or in the morning?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they usually post at midnight, or in the morning?
sssssh don't crush my dreams


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sssssh don't crush my dreams
Haha ok *crosses fingers they go up at midnight*


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 19, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS it is already almost the 20th?!?!?! Anywho, I know they spoiled the add on product but I feel like by now they spoil a couple colors too. Or they at least have a Facebook post saying if we get 1,000,000 likes we will show you a color blah blah blah but not even that has been posted. Am I misremembering?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GOODNESS it is already almost the 20th?!?!?! Anywho, I know they spoiled the add on product but I feel like by now they spoil a couple colors too. Or they at least have a Facebook post saying if we get 1,000,000 likes we will show you a color blah blah blah but not even that has been posted. Am I misremembering?
seriously, I think it's really weird that there are no color spoilers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking at the Julep FB page, going back I don't remember there being any color spoilers. Just product spoilers, which they already did. I don't think there will be anything more until tomorrow.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 19, 2014)

> Do they usually post at midnight, or in the morning?


 The window opens up in the morning. I remember I came home at like 2am on the 20th of last month, &amp; when I checked Julep it still didn't have anything posted yet. I'd assume it all opens at around 6-7am PST.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking at the Julep FB page, going back I don't remember there being any color spoilers. Just product spoilers, which they already did. I don't think there will be anything more until tomorrow. 




They have had color spoilers in the past and it usually is just a black and white photo of one of the boxes swatched and say they will reveal the color when that photo gets a certain amount of likes and once they hit that goal and reveal the picture in color they usually delete the black and white. They have done it for several months but usually do this sometime the during the day before box selection opens. So I agree I don't think we will get that this month and we will just have to be patient until tomorrow womp womp


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel like they go live 9AM EST?? 

Anyway, I'd super love for my tax refund to arrive, so I can feel less guilty about all the shopping I want to do!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like they go live 9AM EST?? 

Anyway, I'd super love for my tax refund to arrive, so I can feel less guilty about all the shopping I want to do!
That sounds about right, I recall the timestamp of the emails to be about 6-6:20am PST. I usually don't see it til I get to work around 9am PST. Hopefully the add-ons aren't super popular this month, I'll be bummed if I miss out on the lip scrub.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds about right, I recall the timestamp of the emails to be about 6-6:20am PST. I usually don't see it til I get to work around 9am PST. Hopefully the add-ons aren't super popular this month, I'll be bummed if I miss out on the lip scrub. 
I had to check, my last two emails arrived about 8AM PST.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 20, 2014)

The window opens up in the AM but usually the blog page with the colors goes up in the middle of the night. 

I'm hoping maybe midnight PST.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The window opens up in the AM but usually the blog page with the colors goes up in the middle of the night. 

I'm hoping maybe midnight PST. 




No time stamps for those... *crosses fingers* for midnight!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

It's 7:05am EST and the Maven Window is still closed :/ Comeee onnnnn!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 20, 2014)

> It's 7:05am EST and the Maven Window is still closed :/ Comeee onnnnn!


 I agree. Highly frustrating!!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 20, 2014)

> It's 7:05am EST and the Maven Window is still closed :/ Comeee onnnnn!


 Understandable, b/c it's 4am over here (PST) &amp; the Julep girls in Seattle are all probably still asleep haha.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm up so early that the window is still closed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm on the West Coast, and I got up extra early this morning for no particular reason (okay, really, I had to go to the bathroom, and it didn't make sense to go back to bed for less than half an hour), so I was all ready for work before I usually even get up.  Which is ten minutes ago.  I should just go to work now.  That's where the free coffee lives.  (I still usually have to get up so early that I think I'm usually headed for or on the bus when the window opens,  I just don't usually have time to dig into it until then.)


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

IT'S OPEN!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2014)

Aaand... Le sigh. Skipping as soon as I get to work. I don't even see *one* color I really want.


----------



## skylite (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh wow. This is the least interested I've been in the colors in months. Usually I'm at least tempted to take a box. Lol


----------



## autopilot (Feb 20, 2014)

Boring. And... more lip gloss?

I'll take a box and use Jules, but not very exciting.

I do like Rae, though. Excited for Orchid as colour of the year. (Wish it was a box option, but not surprising Julep made it an add-on only.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 20, 2014)

Not a good month for Julep--but a good month for my wallet!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow there was not a single thing I wanted this month...... I do admit it's a very springy collection, but I'll leave it, thanks.

Even the core classics box is eh. I was hoping they'd change it up like they did last month since I'm pretty sure the oxygen treatment hurts my nails (they started peeling when they're usually very strong and that's the only thing I can think of) and I hate the freedom top coat.

Good thing, since I'm all polished out at the moment. But maybe I can justify buying something on my ISO list this month now because of it.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaand... Le sigh. Skipping as soon as I get to work. I don't even see *one* color I really want.


Quote:Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wow. This is the least interested I've been in the colors in months. Usually I'm at least tempted to take a box. Lol


Quote:Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Boring. And... more lip gloss?

I'll take a box and use Jules, but not very exciting.


I agree ladies.... "Blah" is how I feel about the selections this month! I am a newer Maven so I don't have the skip option and I am 150 jules shy of having enough to cover my box this month soooo either I have to take a box or cancel my membership  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to take the Core Classics box b/c I don't have a Julep top coat yet, and I think I could use that tool... And I can always use a light pink polish that strengthens my nails. Plus that will give me the jules needed to get a free box next month.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 20, 2014)

Colors aren't that great and I feel like the collection looked at as a whole doesn't make it anymore appealing. I guess it doesn't help much that I don't trust their swatches even in the slightest.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaand... Le sigh. Skipping as soon as I get to work. I don't even see *one* color I really want.
my thoughts exactly...


----------



## tulosai (Feb 20, 2014)

WOW I am also SO disappointed.  It's been several months now since I took a box... the first few times it was for low-buy/financial reasons, but the only thing I am truly interested in this month is the scrub, and I am not thinking I want to pay $20 for it.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was not crazy about any of the boxes this month.  None of them had a color combination that worked for me.  I did go with the Modern Beauty box, as I was interested in trying those.  And I got 3 add-ons: Lizanne and Tania -- because I do love greens like these, as well as Seraphine, which I think might work well under glitters with a clear base.  I may change my mind about these between now and the end of the selection window, though.


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 20, 2014)

I really love the lip scrub, the two featured add on colors (one of which I'm 99% sure is a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream, except with chunkier glitter), and Elisa, the lavender creme.

I'm easy though. I'll prolly get the ultimate upgrade and just get everything.

If you don't like any of the colors but just want the lip scrub, just get the modern beauty box. It's the cheapest you'll get the scrub duo. Hell, I may just do that when I come to my senses.

Oh I also added the lip scrub combo as an add on even though I may not get it because judging by Julep recently, it's likely to sell out as an add-on, and I want to hang on to it just in case.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 20, 2014)

Boring colors in the boxes and I can't even skip! Since I HAVE to take a box, I'll go with Modern Beauty and add on Tania. I like Julep's lip products and my strawberry mint lip balm from them isn't going to stay alive forever.

Also, am I the only one that finds it funny they're still offering sheets of swatch stickers as an add-on when those stickers are going to be phased out in May?


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 20, 2014)

I also really, really hate Julep's lip glosses. The formula is SO THIN. When you have dark pigmented lips like mine, that's an issue. Only the most pigmented and thick lipglosses work on me. The rest are just varying shades of sheer.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
If you don't like any of the colors but just want the lip scrub, just get the modern beauty box. It's the cheapest you'll get the scrub duo. Hell, I may just do that when I come to my senses.

Oh I also added the lip scrub combo as an add on even though I may not get it because judging by Julep recently, it's likely to sell out as an add-on, and I want to hang on to it just in case.
I know it's the cheapest you'll get the lip duo but I am honestly only interested in the scrub (pretty sure I will use the other thing once then forget about it and go back to chapstick which seems to serve the same purpose), and I know of several scrubs that I KNOW are good that cost less than $20- sometimes well less. I will need to keep thinking about it.


----------



## Hipster (Feb 20, 2014)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-march-maven-collection/

TOTAL snooze fest.  The only ones I'm remotely interested in are the 2 green ones - Lizanne &amp; Tania.  But of course one's an add-on and one's an It Girl.

I'm having definite deja-vu looking at the colours...I remember a dark blue + light yellow pairing in a previous month.  Nothing exciting, no cool finishes (except for Tania).  Blah.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 20, 2014)

_*YAWN*  _





And thus begins another cycle of skipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Darn, was hoping for better colors and ugh more lipgloss. I love Tania and Rae though!! I'll take my box and definitely use my code on one of those. I guess I'm leaning towards boho glam but Idk yet.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2014)

Ugh. I can't skip right now due to browser funkiness. I have three more to try tonight, though.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boring. And... more lip gloss?

I'll take a box and use Jules, but not very exciting.

I do like Rae, though. Excited for Orchid as colour of the year. (Wish it was a box option, but not surprising Julep made it an add-on only.)
I love the color Rae also.  Why does it have to be an add-on?

I thought about going w/It Girl just to get a box and adding on Rae, but Margaret looks like a close dupe for Essie's Bikini so Teeny, which I already have.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 20, 2014)

not that i plan on "unskipping" but it'd be really nice if when they opened the window they would also put the blog post with swatches up!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 20, 2014)

I actually really like this month.. it was just the kind of theme I was hoping for! I'm also a lipgloss nut, so that helps. I went with Boho Glam -- I've been on the lookout for a good coral polish, and I'm a sucker for all things purple. I also picked Adored gloss.. the others looked either too red, or too brown for me. Wish they had better gloss swatches. Graceful looked nice too, but I'm afraid it will be pretty much invisible.

I also added on the glitter removal kit and the lip scrub. I considered the lip scrub/balm combo, but idk, I'm still a bit confused on what the balm is supposed to do thats so special compared to my trusty rosebud salve. Yet another reason they desperately need some better swatches and descriptions for non-polish products.

I was tempted by Rae, but I'll wait for swatches from some who ordered it. Julep's look a bit dark/dull compared to the actual Pantone color. If its closer to the richness of the Pantone, I'll get it.


----------



## redjill (Feb 20, 2014)

> I'm ready for some warm colors honestly -- i'd LOVE to see some brights like the resort collection.





> As much as I usually don't like them, I'd like some brights/neons to break me out of this ridiculous winter nonsense! I NEED NEON PURPLE IN MY LIFE. RIGHT. NOW.


 Looks like BRIGHTS are the winners! And lots of creams... Meh. The wisteria shimmer might be interesting in Boho Glam, but box-wise I'm actually drawn more to Classic With A Twist. I love red, and the sheer white is really unique. I wish there were more like Tania... A whole Mermaid Collection would have been AWESOME. Especially with the Sun in Pisces. Oh well.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have enough jules for a free box but I can't even find a combo that I like enough that I'd even want to spend them on. I think I'm skipping this month, I do like Tania though but I'll have to get her later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm wondering why they decided to go with two lipgloss boxes so close together. I'm probably biased but I felt like their lipstick / may 13 products were better received. I wonder if it's just easier to develop lipgloss as products


----------



## unicorn (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually.. I just found 2 swatches of Fearless and Adored on the lip (but no others). I switched to Fearless. The original swatch they posted made it look like a punchy red with gold shimmer.. but the description says 'sheer silvery pink shimmer' and looks like this on the lip:





Adored on the other hand, is uh.. not a good look.. the model looks pretty fair and it looks reeeally pasty and unflattering even on her. I have pigmented lips so I can only imagine what kind of elmer's glue hell it will resemble on me:


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 20, 2014)

Darn!  I was hoping it'd be a good few boxes until they switch over to the new cap system.  Although, if you're a newer maven this probably is a better box than I think it is.

All these colors, except for the two add on exclusive choice colors, are repeats with a new name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Except probably the white, but that is going to be a hot mess of streaks, you can even see it in the swatch photos how streaky it is... and the coral color in the boho box (looks the same as a polish from early last year but maaaaybe a little darker).

I want a box with the two add on polishes and the coral from boho, lol.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the theme this month, nice and bright, not too much glitter.  My default box is Bombshell, but I'm not big on the blue, and Bea (a lemonade cream) is on it's way to me right now, so I switched to the It Girl box.  The green is really pretty.

I'm still waffling on cancelling. (I was one of those who signed up and then had the rules changed retroactively.)  If I cancel, I'd get SquareHue.  The Pros to SquareHue, in my mind, are that it's $5 cheaper, there is a charity donation each month, and you always get three polishes.  (Julep: I did not signed up for a nail polish box to get lip gloss!!)  Pros to Julep are a choice of colors each month, frequent coupon codes, free shipping.  Guess I'll wait it out another month or two.  I think May, with the new caps, will be make-or-break for me and Julep.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn!  I was hoping it'd be a good few boxes until they switch over to the new cap system.  Although, if you're a newer maven this probably is a better box than I think it is.

All these colors, except for the two add on exclusive choice colors, are repeats with a new name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Except probably the white, but that is going to be a hot mess of streaks, you can even see it in the swatch photos how streaky it is... and the coral color in the boho box (looks the same as a polish from early last year but maaaaybe a little darker).

*I want a box with the two add on polishes and the coral from boho, lol. *
LOL This is exactly what I want! But I guess I'll go Boho and then add on the other two. 

I have a feeling I'm going to go back &amp; skip before the window closes.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Insert Tina Belcher Groan of disappointment here


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 20, 2014)

This collection is SO boring. Wow. And really Julep? More lipgloss? Ugh! I must definitely be on burnout cause I was the biggest Julep apologist and always bought everything (Except January, although I regretted it, it was a better collection after seeing real swatches). 

I do like Tania, Rae, and Lizanne though. I might do modern beauty with those three addons. The rest.... arghhhh


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Sucked it up and went with my normal box, Boho Glam (mostly because I can't skip &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), with the gloss in fearless. got add-ons of the swatch stickers, Rae, and Tania.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Yay thank you Julep for making it easy to not get everything! My wallet thanks you!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay thank you Julep for making it easy to not get everything! My wallet thanks you!
that's a good way of looking at it...I'll take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's a good way of looking at it...I'll take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's my third box so I feel obligated to not skip, but last month I couldn't resist the ultimate upgrade so this month probably Boho Glam and the add ons will do just fine.


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 20, 2014)

Julep needs to take a trip over to Etsy and get inspired by the indies. There's so much more they can be doing than boring cremes.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep needs to take a trip over to Etsy and get inspired by the indies. There's so much more they can be doing than boring cremes.
EXACTLY.


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 20, 2014)

I just gulped big and bought the Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask last week - so _no way_ am I spending another $20 on untested Julep lip products.  I never wear the gloss I bought from them the last time and the nail colors were all "eh / blah" for me except for Tania.  So maybe now I won't get the side-eye over my next Sephora purchase...  




   This is the least interested I've been for every single box option in as long as I can remember.


----------



## swimsalot (Feb 20, 2014)

I took the modern beauty box with the Rae and Margaret add-ons. It's been so snowy and cold here, that the thought of some light cool Easter type colors appeals to me.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 20, 2014)

I really wanted to get this month...until I saw it...glad so many others are disappointed to and now the wait for March 20th begins....


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...got add-ons of the swatch stickers...


I posted this last month, but in case anyone missed it and wants to save a few extra $$$...

  I needed new swatch stickers, but keep reading that a lot of the stickers ordered as add-ons haven't arrived yet.  I also didn't really want to sink $$ into something that might be obsolete soon with the new PliÃ©-compatible caps.  So I made my own.





 
I put the file up on Imgur (link below) if anyone wants to download it - it's a .jpg file and 8.5 x 11" (2550 x 3300 pixels).  You can buy Avery sticker sheets at Amazon (or Staples, Office Depot, etc.) to print on.  I sliced them into strips with a paper cutter after they printed and then cut them out as needed.  Each sheet has 35 swatch stickers.
 
The file link is here - just right-click, "Save As":  *http://i.imgur.com/zA8lMC6.jpg*
 
Let me know if you have any problems with it!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am going with the core classics box and adding on Rae &amp; swatch stickers. I was really close to skipping until I saw Rae. I used some Jules to get Rae for free. I have been wanting to try the oxygen treatment and I need some swatch stickers so overall I am satisfied.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 20, 2014)

Blah, this one is easy to skip.  Feel bad for the new ladies who can't skip...


----------



## AMaas (Feb 20, 2014)

So much angst for Julep today! I'm sorry this month doesn't seem appealing to many of you. I have been a subscriber for a year now and I have a ton of Juleps already. There definitely seem to be some dupes in here but I guess I'm a sucker for new products! I can always gift the dupes later. I actually like the gloss texture and am getting a couple of the brighter shades (upgrade and add on). It did seem a little boring to bring back the top coat and oxygen treatment instead of rolling out some new products. It will be interesting to see what's in the Secret Store...


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the theme this month, nice and bright, not too much glitter.  My default box is Bombshell, but I'm not big on the blue, and Bea (a lemonade cream) is on it's way to me right now, so I switched to the It Girl box.  The green is really pretty.

I'm still waffling on cancelling. (I was one of those who signed up and then had the rules changed retroactively.)  If I cancel, I'd get SquareHue.  The Pros to SquareHue, in my mind, are that it's $5 cheaper, there is a charity donation each month, and you always get three polishes.  (Julep: I did not signed up for a nail polish box to get lip gloss!!)  Pros to Julep are a choice of colors each month, frequent coupon codes, free shipping.  Guess I'll wait it out another month or two.  I think May, with the new caps, will be make-or-break for me and Julep.

Not only that, you get twice as much polish for $5 less, but you don't get to pick the colors.

I'm tentatively going It Girl adding on Rae and Harriet. I'll prolly waffle for a bit then change my mind and skip.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I posted this last month, but in case anyone missed it and wants to save a few extra $$$...
I would totally use those, but I don't have a printer 3:


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Sigh, I hate that only colors I was slightly interested in were add ons. Big ol MEH from me.


----------



## steppp (Feb 20, 2014)

I just skipped. Only interested in on colour in each box.




 

I love the colour Monaco, but i have another julep colour just like lilou.... and i don't like their lipgloss.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 20, 2014)

So I am in the market for a lip scrub, any idea if this is a good lip scrub? I haven't used any Julep lip products so I have no idea if I should spend my money on these or try and get a lip scrub somewhere else.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am in the market for a lip scrub, any idea if this is a good lip scrub? I haven't used any Julep lip products so I have no idea if I should spend my money on these or try and get a lip scrub somewhere else.
I really like the popcorn lip scrub by Lush. It's pretty amazing. Smells divine too.. like salted caramel popcorn.. yum!


----------



## disconik (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not only that, you get twice as much polish for $5 less, but you don't get to pick the colors.

*I'm tentatively going It Girl adding on Rae and Harriet. I'll prolly waffle for a bit then change my mind and skip.*


This.  Only one color is calling to me from each box or the colors are close to a dupe of something i already have.  I wish they'd offered the pantone colors in a box on their own.  Plus... I reeeeeeheheheheeeeaaaaallly don't need ANOTHER lip gloss.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the popcorn lip scrub by Lush. It's pretty amazing. Smells divine too.. like salted caramel popcorn.. yum!
I second the rec for Lush lip scrubs.  They smell yummy, are extremely effective, and are half the price of Julep's.


----------



## disconik (Feb 20, 2014)

I third the Lush lip scrubs.  They are awesome.


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 20, 2014)

This month was an EASY skip for me.  Those colors just aren't for me.  I can't wait to see this months birthstone polish, my oldest daughter is a march baby and I will definitely be buying it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month was an EASY skip for me.  Those colors just aren't for me.  I can't wait to see this months birthstone polish, my oldest daughter is a march baby and I will definitely be buying it.
Agreed.. the only color I like is the color of the year.... :/ I'm sure it will be sold later at a discounted prize.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2014)

Hm, well that's strange....I haven't received an email from Julep about the window being open.



Also, where is March's birthday polish? March is my month and I was super excited to add it! Wasn't the birthday polishes add-ons, or am I remember incorrectly???


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm, well that's strange....I haven't received an email from Julep about the window being open.



Also, where is March's birthday polish? March is my month and I was super excited to add it! Wasn't the birthday polishes add-ons, or am I remember incorrectly???
My window email just got here...hours after I chose my box and add ons and got my confirmation emails. (insert facepalm emote here) and IIRC, they were secret store items?)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2014)

secret store is their debut



> Hm, well that's strange....I haven't received an email from Julep about the window being open. :icon_neut Also, where is March's birthday polish? March is my month and I was super excited to add it! Wasn't the birthday polishes add-ons, or am I remember incorrectly???


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

> Hm, well that's strange....I haven't received an email from Julep about the window being open. :icon_neut Also, where is March's birthday polish? March is my month and I was super excited to add it! Wasn't the birthday polishes add-ons, or am I remember incorrectly???


 It'll be in the secret shop.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Feb 20, 2014)

I liked a couple of the colors. But, I felt they were really easy to dupe. Especially Lizanne, which I have a dupe for already. And, Tania is extremely easy to find a dupe for...because it's just orchid. Which, is basically everywhere. So, skipping and going to Ulta this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

secret store is their debut

ahhhhhhhh, there we go, that's right. Thanks @Kyuu! I was having a duh moment....must be cause I put blonde in my hair recently LOL!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm skipping this month. None of the colors spoke to me and I pre ordered may's pliÃ© wand box so I am going to try and wait until the bottles with the new tops come out. I haven't been a maven long so it's not like I have a million bottles to convert.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 20, 2014)

So I have enough Jules for a free box -- and this would be my third month in a row. From experience, has anyone got the free polish coupon after using Jules for the third box? Wanted to check before I pulled the trigger on the Jules.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm, well that's strange....I haven't received an email from Julep about the window being open.




*Also, where is March's birthday polish?* March is my month and I was super excited to add it! Wasn't the birthday polishes add-ons, or am I remember incorrectly???

I was wondering whether Lizanne is supposed to be the March birthday polish (though it's marketed as "teal" not emerald), but it just has a normal cap so I guess not.  I couldn't remember if maybe they release the "birthstone" color in the Secret Store and "launch" it around the first of the month?  (ETA: My memory is apparently better than I give it credit for being.)

Happy early birthday, Cookie and all you other March babies!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevermind, Rae is the orchid one that's just very easy to dupe. I just got up. Sorry.


----------



## yunii (Feb 20, 2014)

I am so disappointed in this month's colour. I am only interested in one colour.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Feb 20, 2014)

It such a boring collection. I mean, half of them look like colors that Julep already has. I don't know what they were thinking this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It such a boring collection. I mean, half of them look like colors that Julep already has. I don't know what they were thinking this month.

I agree


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

I think Julep's color decisions are being held back by their preconceived categories. Having "Classic with a Twist", "Bombshell", and so on makes it so they have to come up with a collection that can be squeezed into each of these profiles. Instead, they could just be creating any colors they wanted.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have enough Jules for a free box -- and this would be my third month in a row. From experience, has anyone got the free polish coupon after using Jules for the third box? Wanted to check before I pulled the trigger on the Jules.
Yes I got the free polish coupon after using Jules for my 3rd box.  I had to email them twice about it to finally get my code though.  I don't think it had to do w/using Jules though, I just don't receive any emails from Julep unless it's the Maven preview &amp; confirmation of my Maven box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok...I chose Boho Glam (my typical profile) with Tania, Rae (very dupeable, but I may gift it to someone, it's pretty), and Monaco. I really wanted to get Harriet, so that's why I chose Boho Glam, but I'm not thrilled with Elisa at all. I feel like I already have a few Juleps that are that color and probably several from other brands too.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I got the free polish coupon after using Jules for my 3rd box.  I had to email them twice about it to finally get my code though.  I don't think it had to do w/using Jules though, I just don't receive any emails from Julep unless it's the Maven preview &amp; confirmation of my Maven box.

Thank you! I wish they had better swatches for the lipgloss. I can't tell if the Enchanted watermelon gloss is too orange.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 20, 2014)

> It such a boring collection. I mean, half of them look like colors that Julep already has. I don't know what they were thinking this month.


 Yeah, easy skip for me.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 20, 2014)

i'll be skipping too.. everything is just boring!


----------



## sylarana (Feb 20, 2014)

Skipping as well. I only like the glitter add-on .. don't need lip products or the core classic stuff and I'm not paying $25 just for that add-on.

I'm kind of glad this month's collection is so bad. I got the PS Resort Box, so this month I'm way over-budget already anyways. Very thankful to Julep for making my decision so easy and without regrets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2014)

> I think Julep's color decisions are being held back by their preconceived categories. Having "Classic with a Twist", "Bombshell", and so on makes it so they have to come up with a collection that can be squeezed into each of these profiles. Instead, they could just be creating any colors they wanted.


 And they don't even do interesting stuff for It Girl. I think an even bigger issue is their scope: Nine new colors for the collection plus a special add-on only color plus the birthstone collection this year *plus* whatever other random shades they decide to toss into the mix EVERY SINGLE MONTH? They're stretching things *way* too thin.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 20, 2014)

I wasn't stoked about many of the colors either this month, I own similar colors to nearly all of these... but my lips are majorly dried out so I went with modern beauty. I almost bought the Fresh lip polish a few days ago, and this is less, so unless the product is a total fail this is a better deal.

I also added on Monaco because its pretty and I don't think I have anything like it, though I need to check when I get home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...I chose Boho Glam (my typical profile) with Tania, Rae (very dupeable, but I may gift it to someone, it's pretty), and Monaco. I really wanted to get Harriet, so that's why I chose Boho Glam, but I'm not thrilled with Elisa at all. I feel like I already have a few Juleps that are that color and probably several from other brands too.
Yes, Elisa looks just like Simone which is why I wanted it.  I'm almost out of Simone which is probably my most used Julep.  I agree not very different or special, but at least they are colors I will like.





I guess Rae is already sold out, so if you selected it and you're waffleing don't take it out until you're sure.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the theme this month, nice and bright, not too much glitter.  My default box is Bombshell, but I'm not big on the blue, and Bea (a lemonade cream) is on it's way to me right now, so I switched to the It Girl box.  The green is really pretty.

I'm still waffling on cancelling. (I was one of those who signed up and then had the rules changed retroactively.)  If I cancel, I'd get SquareHue.  The Pros to SquareHue, in my mind, are that it's $5 cheaper, there is a charity donation each month, and you always get three polishes.  (Julep: I did not signed up for a nail polish box to get lip gloss!!)  Pros to Julep are a choice of colors each month, frequent coupon codes, free shipping.  Guess I'll wait it out another month or two.  I think May, with the new caps, will be make-or-break for me and Julep.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not only that, you get twice as much polish for $5 less, but you don't get to pick the colors.

I'm tentatively going It Girl adding on Rae and Harriet. I'll prolly waffle for a bit then change my mind and skip.

Well, it isn't really $5 less, because they charge $5 for shipping.  But I do like Square Hue.  Especially if you only want nail polish.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Well, it isn't really $5 less, because they charge $5 for shipping.  But I do like Square Hue.  Especially if you only want nail polish. 

I always forget that they charge shipping on the newer signups since I subbed when they first started and it was $14.99 which included shipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Julep's color decisions are being held back by their preconceived categories. Having "Classic with a Twist", "Bombshell", and so on makes it so they have to come up with a collection that can be squeezed into each of these profiles. Instead, they could just be creating any colors they wanted.
I wish they would first come up with their theme for the month and then say, what would a [bombshell] girl wear for a Riviera theme?  THEN come up with each of the colors.  To me, their Maven profiles feel like an afterthought.  Especially this month, nothing seems to fit.

I also feel like the products are really random each month.  This months products feel like winter products.  Yes, it's still technically winter but I'm ready to start changing out my products for spring ones.  And I don't know where they are getting "our much-loved lipgloss," I don't remember there being a lot of love for them and I pretty much never heard about them again after the month they were offered.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would first come up with their theme for the month and then say, what would a [bombshell] girl wear for a Riviera theme?  THEN come up with each of the colors.  To me, their Maven profiles feel like an afterthought.  Especially this month, nothing seems to fit.

I also feel like the products are really random each month.  This months products feel like winter products.  Yes, it's still technically winter but I'm ready to start changing out my products for spring ones.  And I don't know where they are getting *"our much-loved lipgloss*," I don't remember there being a lot of love for them and I pretty much never heard about them again after the month they were offered.

Marketing wizardry.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 20, 2014)

For now at least, I'm going with Modern Beauty and Harriet as an add-on.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Since I'm a newer maven &amp; I don't have the option to skip, I'm going to have to try to cancel. I really don't want to spend $20 on colors I don't like at all. I hope it's not too hard to cancel.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I'm a newer maven &amp; I don't have the option to skip, I'm going to have to try to cancel. I really don't want to spend $20 on colors I don't like at all. I hope it's not too hard to cancel.
You have greater resolve than I &gt;.&gt; I'm a newer maven without a skip option...but I also referred a person so I'm hoarding Jules ;-;


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And they don't even do interesting stuff for It Girl. I think an even bigger issue is their scope: Nine new colors for the collection plus a special add-on only color plus the birthstone collection this year *plus* whatever other random shades they decide to toss into the mix EVERY SINGLE MONTH? They're stretching things *way* too thin.


I agree! I think the categories could still be mostly adhered to, but they are trying to do too much. And it bugs me that Modern Beauty has no nail polish at all, when polish is why 99% of us joined Julep in the first place. So you either have to pay extra for a polish add-on with that box or pick a different box and pay a fortune for the lip stuff if you want it. I just think that seems odd/unfair. I don't mind the lipgloss thing b/c I personally like lipgloss and I also like getting something "extra" in my box besides just polish... But I'm an all around nail polish, makeup, skin care, etc. fanatic so that's just me. I think the birthstone collection is a really sweet idea, but maybe each month our box should include that current month's birthstone polish rather than it coming out later for an additional charge. I feel like I spent a small fortune this month between my box, the add-ons, the secret store, the birthstone polish, the mystery boxes, and then the Oscar themed polish freebie w/ $25 purchase. For goodness sakes!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I'm a newer maven &amp; I don't have the option to skip, I'm going to have to try to cancel. I really don't want to spend $20 on colors I don't like at all. I hope it's not too hard to cancel.


It's actually very easy. I signed up for a second account last month to get the free welcome box for my mom, and I also got a 2nd referral out of it so Feb box was free on my first account and then I paid for a different box on the second account. Anyways, this month I just do not like it enough to have 2 subs and pay for 2 boxes so I called about an hour ago to cancel my second sub. It was hard getting through to someone b/c they must be pretty busy at the call center, but once I did get through the girl was really nice and it was incredibly easy to cancel. She didn't question me at all or make me feel guilty about it! However she was able to see both of my accounts with my 2 emails even though I only gave her the one email...... I'm not sure how that is?


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I'm a newer maven &amp; I don't have the option to skip, I'm going to have to try to cancel. I really don't want to spend $20 on colors I don't like at all. I hope it's not too hard to cancel.



It's actually very easy. I signed up for a second account last month to get the free welcome box for my mom, and I also got a 2nd referral out of it so Feb box was free on my first account and then I paid for a different box on the second account. Anyways, this month I just do not like it enough to have 2 subs and pay for 2 boxes so I called about an hour ago to cancel my second sub.

It was hard getting through to someone b/c they must be pretty busy at the call center, but once I did get through the girl was really nice and it was incredibly easy to cancel. She didn't question me at all or make me feel guilty about it! However she was able to see both of my accounts with my 2 emails even though I only gave her the one email...... I'm not sure how that is? 
If you have the same phone # on both accounts and called from that #, then they might have pulled it up by phone #. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

If you have the same phone # on both accounts and called from that #, then they might have pulled it up by phone #. Other than that I don't know.


That's certainly possible, I have the same address and phone number on both accounts. She asked for my email to pull it up... But maybe they are automatically connected when they have duplicate info. Even weirder, she originally asked me if I wanted to cancel the account for Donna Hamby, and I was like huh?? I don't know any Donnas, but Hamby is my maiden name!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 20, 2014)

and still no swatches.....Julep, ye have little faith in your collection this month!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 20, 2014)

I think ill do itgirl the colors are pretty and 90% of my polish collection is glitters so I usually don't have dupes for non glitter polishes.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and still no swatches.....Julep, ye have little faith in your collection this month!

http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html Swatches can be found here c:


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I'm a newer maven &amp; I don't have the option to skip, I'm going to have to try to cancel. I really don't want to spend $20 on colors I don't like at all. I hope it's not too hard to cancel.
I just canceled a few days ago.  It was super quick and painless!


----------



## erinenvyy (Feb 20, 2014)

I was super let down last month that the swatches online were nothing like the colors in real life, and nothing stands out to me this month. Very easy month to skip this time.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Feb 20, 2014)

I went to Ulta and bought three Zoya's that were on sale. Cheaper than Julep and I don't have dupes. Thanks for saving me the $$$ this month Julep.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 20, 2014)

I skipped. I started to take it but then decided there was nothing special about this collection.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, easy skip for me.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I skipped. I started to take it but then decided there was nothing special about this collection.
I started to look at the swatches but ended up not even bothering.  I had already decided to skip, but I thought, hey, maybe I might like the swatches!  And then I wised up.  Heavy on the bright springy creams = no need to even *look* at swatches.  I'll take my twenty bucks and buy tentacle and Time Lord nail wraps at ECCC next month, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was wondering whether Lizanne is supposed to be the March birthday polish (though it's marketed as "teal" not emerald), but it just has a normal cap so I guess not.  I couldn't remember if maybe they release the "birthstone" color in the Secret Store and "launch" it around the first of the month?  (ETA: My memory is apparently better than I give it credit for being.)

Happy early birthday, Cookie and all you other March babies!
Actually, March's birthstone color would be Aquamarine.  Which could be really pretty if they continue with the glittery birthstone colors.  Emerald is May's birthstone (that's me!).


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 20, 2014)

Add me to the skip list. I actually really like all the springy colors but the problem is I have near-dupes for almost all of them already. Julep gets no points for creativity this month. I'm already looking forward to April because it's my birthday month and my birthstone is diamond so I'm hoping for a great April collection and a gorgeous diamond polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 20, 2014)

> Actually, March's birthstone color would be Aquamarine.Â  Which could be really pretty if they continue with the glittery birthstone colors.Â  Emerald is May's birthstone (that's me!).


 D'oh. I've bought "mother" jewelry for my mom that includes emeralds for my brother's May birthday, so I really should have known that.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 20, 2014)

For anybody wondering about swatches:

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-march-maven-collection/

I can kinda see where Julep tried to go with this collection, &amp; I think they did a pretty good job in capturing it. This is a nice transitional cleanse from winter to spring--&amp; it's not too pastel-y, either. It's got a pretty good balance of mixing lights &amp; brights, &amp; after the reaction to February's boxes it is safe to assume that us Mavens are loving the rich pigmented hues right now. The problem for me (&amp; everyone else it seems) is that I can think of a dupe in my own polish stash for nearly EVERY SINGLE COLOR this month. Even Rae just looks like Essie's Splash Of Grenadine in a Julep bottle. The 2 exceptions are Elisa &amp; Soraphine, but I'm completely purpled-out right now &amp; Soraphine (while pretty &amp; unique) seems like a nightmare in the making.

That being said, I really like what's offered for my style profile [it Girl]. Surprisingly enough I don't have anything like Lizanne or Margaret, &amp; I'm bound to have a dupe(s) of Princess Grace but I love orange polishes so I'm okay with that. This will be my 3rd box in a row, so I'm ultimately taking a box so I can get my free polish code &amp; snag that birthstone polish for March. The colors for IG are very "me" anyway, so while I agree with the resounding "eh" from everybody else, I know I can put those colors to good use.

As far as the lip scrub goes, I'll wait until people review it &amp; then I'll take advantage of the predictable promo codes that will come in the box. I did that with Vanish &amp; I'm going to do that with 1 of the eye sheen shades. I can definitely pass on the lip glosses though. I never heard anything remarkable about them. &amp; I can find cheaper alternatives for the "conditioning treatment" in the Burt's Bees section of CVS.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 20, 2014)

OMG my mom is so cute. On reading Monaco's description as "Pantone Color Of Spring 2014": "Who is Pantone &amp; why does their opinion matter?"


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 20, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble editing their box? I keep trying, but it keeps telling me one of my add ons (which I already added and saved before they sold out) is sold out, and won't let me remove or change ANYTHING. Ugh, so frustrating.


----------



## Kayla Ann (Feb 20, 2014)

I am so sad that one sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2014)

For anyone who wanted Rae and couldn't grab it, I was just browsing Pointless Cafe and tenoverten's Elizabeth, which doesn't seem like a dupe necessarily, seems like a better match (imo) for Radiant Orchid:





http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/02/ten-over-ten-elizabeth-and-wall-st.html#more


----------



## kira685 (Feb 20, 2014)

i wish they'd let you pick more than one option when you answer why you skipped.. because i wanted to pick that i didn't like the colors, or the lipglosses, or the MB products lol i'm quite happy with my e.l.f. lip scrub


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 20, 2014)

> Is anyone else having trouble editing their box? I keep trying, but it keeps telling me one of my add ons (which I already added and saved before they sold out) is sold out, and won't let me remove or change ANYTHING. Ugh, so frustrating.


 I had that problem last month and had to call them to make changes without losing my add-on (which was also sold out at the time).


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who wanted Rae and couldn't grab it, I was just browsing Pointless Cafe and tenoverten's Elizabeth, which doesn't seem like a dupe necessarily, seems like a better match (imo) for Radiant Orchid:





http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/02/ten-over-ten-elizabeth-and-wall-st.html#more
this is gorgeous! And I agree a much better match for Radiant Orchid


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 20, 2014)

wow!  color me surprised, i viewed the collection and loved the shades.  i did the upgrade with the enchanted gloss and added that awesome green glitter.... i came here thinking it would be popular, nobody on here likes the new collection.  ow well, i will post swatches when i get it!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 20, 2014)

> wow! Â color me surprised, i viewed the collection and loved the shades. Â i did the upgrade with the enchanted gloss and added that awesome green glitter.... i came here thinking it would be popular, nobody on here likes the new collection. Â ow well, i will post swatches when i get it!


 You may be the only person getting any upgrade of the sort. xD


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 20, 2014)

I am going with Boho Glam. I have similar colors but they are my absolute favorite colors and use them all the time. I have the NCLA purple one coming my way in a trade which looks similar but, like I said, I use similar colors almost all the time. I like that you can pick you gloss but I kept the watermelon one that defaulted with my choice. Looks fun for spring. BTW if you all are sad to have missed out on the radiant orchid shade, I am currently wearing Zoya's Fergie. It is a somewhat brighter version of this but is very very pretty and more a true RADIANT orchid. I can post pics of my mani if you like but it's like day 3 so it's a little sad.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Add me to the skip list. I actually really like all the springy colors but the problem is I have near-dupes for almost all of them already. Julep gets no points for creativity this month. I'm already looking forward to April because it's my birthday month and my birthstone is diamond so I'm hoping for a great April collection and a gorgeous diamond polish




April baby here too, looking forward to it as well!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 21, 2014)

I was curious about the Pantone colors, so I went to their site and noticed this, looks familiar...





http://www.pantone.com/pages/fcr/?season=fall&amp;year=2014

I think many of these inspired this month's colors, beyond the one's already labeled Pantone colors. Can't say I love these either though.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

> I was curious about the Pantone colors, so I went to their site and noticed this, looks familiar...
> 
> http://www.pantone.com/pages/fcr/?season=fall&amp;year=2014 I think many of these inspired this month's colors, beyond the one's already labeled Pantone colors. Can't say I love these either though.


 Sephora is pretty much guaranteed to have an entire line based on this color. They did it for that orange (Tangerine Tango? Or was that a B&amp;BW scent about twenty years ago?) two or three years ago as well as Emerald last year. I'm holding out for the Sephora line almost entirely just do I can see/try it in person before I can buy it.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else having trouble editing their box? I keep trying, but it keeps telling me one of my add ons (which I already added and saved before they sold out) is sold out, and won't let me remove or change ANYTHING. Ugh, so frustrating.
Yes!  I am trying to edit my box by adding another add-on and I am getting the message that, "One or more of your add-ons appears to be sold out" except the add-on that it is not letting me add (Lilou) is not sold out.  Definitely frustrating. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow!  color me surprised, i viewed the collection and loved the shades.  i did the upgrade with the enchanted gloss and added that awesome green glitter.... i came here thinking it would be popular, nobody on here likes the new collection.  ow well, i will post swatches when i get it!

Aw, I like this months collection too.  I do have similar shades already but I wanted to take a box (I usually end up regretting it when I skip) and I think Boho Glam is pretty.  I have Essie polishes that I think are almost exact dupes for the Boho Glam polishes, BUT - I know Julpes swatches are not reliable so I'm actually counting on the polishes looking a little different.

I also added both of the featured add-on polishes.  Rae is pretty, even though it doesn't quite look like radiant orchid in my opinion, and Tania is stunning!  I have nothing like it.  As someone who mostly wears creams this is pretty wild for me but I love it.  If I dislike it in person I have a friend who loves teal so I could gift it to her.

I also went back to add Lilou but it's not letting me


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 21, 2014)

I was disappointed this morning when I looked at the selections- the recent new textures have been so stunning that it makes the March bunch look like a snooze-fest. Not into this month's Core Classics (I don't want the tool and just got Freedom in the mani mystery box) and I expected three products to be in the Modern Beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

After looking at swatches more closely, I really want both of the Boho Glam polishes. And I get tons of use from the Timeless gloss from the December mystery box, so I'm happy to pick up a brighter colored one. The collection as a whole is underwhelming, but I'm excited about my box. Did anyone else notice that they changed the lipgloss formula slightly? The new ones all have "Power Cell Complex" added to them.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 21, 2014)

For those of you trying to edit orders and getting the "sold out" message, I *think* Julep's system starts a "new" order when you hit "edit my order." So if you previously selected an add-on that is now sold out, even if the item you are adding is still available, the system will think that you are creating an order with an OOS item. Best to call CS in this case.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 21, 2014)

Just a heads up for those of you who are skipping, I went onto the sit and "curated" my own little box with some great polish from the sale section and for fun put in my "free polish" code and it took off the amount of a full polish $11. So this is always an option for creating a little box you like if you are like me and prefer quantity instead of using your code on a single polish. I ended up getting 5 polishes and paid only $4 with the code!


----------



## autopilot (Feb 21, 2014)

I ended up skipping. All I want is the March polish, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2014)

> For those of you trying to edit orders and getting the "sold out" message, I *think* Julep's system starts a "new" order when you hit "edit my order." So if you previously selected an add-on that is now sold out, even if the item you are adding is still available, the system will think that you are creating an order with an OOS item. Best to call CS in this case.


 I'm one of those people. In my case it's letting me keep Rae, which is now sold out, and it will not let me add Lilou which is not sold out.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 21, 2014)

> wow! Â color me surprised, i viewed the collection and loved the shades. Â i did the upgrade with the enchanted gloss and added that awesome green glitter.... i came here thinking it would be popular, nobody on here likes the new collection. Â ow well, i will post swatches when i get it!


 I'm super excited for that green glitter!!


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG my mom is so cute. On reading Monaco's description as "Pantone Color Of Spring 2014": "Who is Pantone &amp; why does their opinion matter?" 




 

To be honest, I'm with your mom.  I hear about this Pantone stuff and I really don't get it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

> To be honest, I'm with your mom. Â I hear about this Pantone stuff and I really don't get it.


 Pantone is basically the industry (and "industry" here means color in general, not just makeup) standard for color, so they are important for on-trend color (towels, paint, kitchen utensils, storage bins, makeup -- Radiant Orchid is one specific shade that *if used correctly* is exactly the same shade *everywhere*) and (here's the big thing) shade consistency. You can say "TARDIS blue," and there will be many different variations of it, but then you say "Pantone 2955C" (the official BBC shade for TARDIS blue), and there is *one* shade. If they say something is the color of the year, you can coordinate colors more readily because everyone will be putting out things in that color or things that will coordinate with it. I got excited over Emerald last year because I love green, and I'm thrilled with Radiant Orchid because it will look fantastic with all of the Emerald I picked up last year.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 21, 2014)

> To be honest, I'm with your mom. Â I hear about this Pantone stuff and I really don't get it.


 Haha it's true though! I don't see why Julep &amp; all these other beauty companies feel the need to kiss Pantone's ass &amp; make a ton of cosmetics under whatever color they pick. &amp; maybe it's the nonconformist in me, but whenever the "color of the year" comes out I stay away from it haha. I did that with emerald, &amp; I'm doing it with radiant orchid too.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 21, 2014)

> Pantone is basically the industry (and "industry" here means color in general, not just makeup) standard for color, so they are important for on-trend color (towels, paint, kitchen utensils, storage bins, makeup -- Radiant Orchid is one specific shade that *if used correctly* is exactly the same shade *everywhere*) and (here's the big thing) shade consistency. You can say "TARDIS blue," and there will be many different variations of it, but then you say "Pantone 2955C" (the official BBC shade for TARDIS blue), and there is *one* shade. If they say something is the color of the year, you can coordinate colors more readily because everyone will be putting out things in that color or things that will coordinate with it. I got excited over Emerald last year because I love green, and I'm thrilled with Radiant Orchid because it will look fantastic with all of the Emerald I picked up last year.


 Hmm well that makes a lot of sense now. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's probably just me but I don't see much in dedicating 1 color to 1 year &amp; so forth. But aye I'm never really on trend anyway! xD &amp; if Pantone is making a fortune off of it &amp; everybody else is into it, I guess it's no longer my place to judge them. Keep doing what you do Pantone.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow!  color me surprised, i viewed the collection and loved the shades.  i did the upgrade with the enchanted gloss and added that awesome green glitter.... i came here thinking it would be popular, nobody on here likes the new collection.  ow well, i will post swatches when i get it!
I love them, but I just own so many similar colors! It seems to me that's the common sentiment since many of us already own quite a bit of polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Feb 21, 2014)

> For anyone who wanted Rae and couldn't grab it, I was just browsing Pointless Cafe and tenoverten's Elizabeth, which doesn't seem like a dupe necessarily, seems like a better match (imo) for Radiant Orchid:
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/02/ten-over-ten-elizabeth-and-wall-st.html#more


 Great suggestion! Another close match might be Anita from the Julep Resort Collection minis that came out in January. I just swatched the bottle and it seems like a good option!


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 21, 2014)

I called Julep today and they were able to edit my box so that I kept Rae, and dropped the add on I couldn't for the life of me drop. It sucks that you have to call, but it was quick and painless, but make sure you do it by tomorrow b/c they're not open on Sunday (they are on Saturday) so you'll be stuck with whatever you have.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I called Julep today and they were able to edit my box so that I kept Rae, and dropped the add on I couldn't for the life of me drop. It sucks that you have to call, but it was quick and painless, but make sure you do it by tomorrow b/c they're not open on Sunday (they are on Saturday) so you'll be stuck with whatever you have.
You can actually edit your box online without any issue until the end of the signup window.  If you can't for some reason, you should definitely call them again to fix that for you.  I usually flip flop at least 2 times during the signup window.


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:  You can actually edit your box online without any issue until the end of the signup window.  If you can't for some reason, you should definitely call them again to fix that for you.  I usually flip flop at least 2 times during the signup window.
Yeah usually you can do that, but for those of us who had Rae or Monaco as add-ons, you couldn't edit your box without the website freaking out and saying that "one of your add ons is sold out" - even though you wanted to KEEP that sold out add on and had added it before it sold out. So the result was that you could never edit your box. You were stuck with it. It's only this month that I've seen a lot of people have that same problem.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can actually edit your box online without any issue until the end of the signup window.  If you can't for some reason, you should definitely call them again to fix that for you.  I usually flip flop at least 2 times during the signup window.
You can't if one of your add ons is sold out.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 21, 2014)

I am not very impressed with the colors this month.  I was not grandfathered into skips and I'm on the new program.  I think I might cancel.  I wish Julep would let us pick what colors we want in a box.  Right now I have tentatively picked Bombshell but I am not liking that Lemon Chiffon shade, so it sucks getting stuck with a polish you don't particularly like.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah usually you can do that, but for those of us who had Rae or Monaco as add-ons, you couldn't edit your box without the website freaking out and saying that "one of your add ons is sold out" - even though you wanted to KEEP that sold out add on and had added it before it sold out. So the result was that you could never edit your box. You were stuck with it. It's only this month that I've seen a lot of people have that same problem.
oooh thanks for clarifying.  how strange.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 21, 2014)

From the FB group:

Quote: Looks like Julep will be ending the free polish code after 3 boxes once this month's selection window is complete. Received the following email from Julep CS, in response to my inquiry :This is the last month that we will be doing the Free polish with the 3 months of accepting your boxes. If by the April Maven window you do not get that code in your email, please feel free to reach out to us at the Maven Experience Team, we are more than happy to help you track that down or help you place an order for a free polish. The codes don't get sent out until all the rounds of processing for the March box are complete.

In case that was a draw to get this month's box....


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 21, 2014)

Well that sucks.

So Julep's ended their free polish code, the ability to skip, the prizes for the My Maven contests (and the contests themselves), the extra special Maven prizes, the special mystery boxes, and they've drastically reduced the quality of the mystery boxes.

Um.

If they're gonna take away all the perks of being a maven, they better give us something in return, like the ability to pick our own color combos.

It sounds like Julep got too big, too fast, just like Bondi, and this is what happens.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From the FB group:

In case that was a draw to get this month's box....
Luckily this is my third. I'll get my code and grab one of this month's polishes I couldn't add on because I already have 3 add ons.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well that sucks.

So Julep's ended their free polish code, the ability to skip, the prizes for the My Maven contests (and the contests themselves), the extra special Maven prizes, the special mystery boxes, and they've drastically reduced the quality of the mystery boxes.

Um.

If they're gonna take away all the perks of being a maven, they better give us something in return, like the ability to pick our own color combos.

It sounds like Julep got too big, too fast, just like Bondi, and this is what happens.
Hey we still have free shipping from the fastest, most reliable, and gentlest shipping carrier!


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 21, 2014)

So really....there's no incentive now to take your box, now that they're not giving away the free polish codes anymore.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From the FB group:

In case that was a draw to get this month's box....
That's it then, I am skipping. The only reason I was going to get my box was to get closer to my 3 months, but now there is no incentive and I got a big order from their savvy deals coming my way anyway so no big deal. Plus the BOHO GLAM box was somewhat of a dupe for me. I need to start seeing some reason to take my box Julep! Give me some perks please!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So really....there's no incentive now to take your box, now that they're not giving away the free polish codes anymore.
Yeah I think they are counting on the fact that their new members need to take a box and so don't need any silly 'incentive'.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I think they are counting on the fact that their new members need to take a box and so don't need any silly 'incentive'.
What they are going to do is loose all of their grandfathered and loyal customers that have been there supporting them since the beginning! Ugggh


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 21, 2014)

I understand how it sort of doesn't make sense now that new subscribers can't skip, but I really hope they have something new in store to keep us excited about the subscription. Between the golden boxes ending, mystery maven prize ending, and this, I'd rather just take advantage of their other sets and sales.


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 21, 2014)

It really is almost not worth the subscription anymore, tbh. Just get the Mystery boxes and sales, and you're good.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I understand how it sort of doesn't make sense now that new subscribers can't skip, but I really hope they have something new in store to keep us excited about the subscription. Between the golden boxes ending, mystery maven prize ending, and this, I'd rather just take advantage of their other sets and sales.


Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It really is almost not worth the subscription anymore, tbh. Just get the Mystery boxes and sales, and you're good.
EXACTLY!!!

I picked up 8 polishes that I wanted or liked using the EVERYBODY code and one of the Oscar sets that included the cute little glitter clutch for only $25.95. That's close to what I would pay for a sub but soooooo many more polishes. Sure it's not this months polishes but really, I could get them in a few months when they go on sale. 

  Item Sku Qty Subtotal 




 *Pink Champagne*
10-01-00697 1 $9.99 



 *Ellie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00143 1 $2.99 



 *Everybody Wins - Rita Royale*
10-01-00689 1 $50.00 



 *Lauren* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00188 1 $4.99 



 *Lynn* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00195 1 $2.99 



 *Renee* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00233 1 $4.99 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $75.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (EVERYBODY)* -$50.00 *Grand Total* $25.95


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 21, 2014)

Julep's nonsense seriously makes me want to punch someone. Brushing someone essentially cheating to win a contest under the run...changing the terms of service of the contact basically in the dead of night...getting rid of the 3 box polish code...


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 21, 2014)

i saw julep reply to someone yesterday on Facebook that the free polish code was still going on........ they said it will be emailed a few days after the maven window closes.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm seriously starting to think that they are deliberately trying to run off all of their subscribers, both old and new.  The old ones are probably not getting as many boxes because, yawn, so many things we've seen over and over, not to mention all of the changes.  The newer ones are going to be annoyed by not having the skip option that older subscribers keep talking about -- until Julep decides to do away with that option for *everyone*, which I think is coming by the end of the year.  The mid-range subscribers who were getting boxes to earn credits towards a free bottle every three months are probably going to be more likely to skip.  Everyone except the people getting the Plie Wand will be annoyed at the new caps (SO UGLY and completely not in line with the more-upscale image they want to convey).  If I wasn't an early-days subscriber, I would bail now, but I'm really curious to see whether they try to right this ship and get back to figuring out how to send us things we want instead of forcing us to accept things they want to send -- or whether they will dump the subscription side of things entirely.

And here's what it's starting to feel like:  They don't care about what *we* want to receive.  They care about what *they* want to send.  Not going to work over here.  I can deal with mystery color subscriptions where I don't even know what I'm going to get until I open my package because I have learned to trust the curators of those subs because they *earned* my loyalty with amazing colors.  It feels like the Julep investors don't really care what made Julep the company that they wanted to buy because they're busy forcing it to be the company they want it to be, and it's turning into shades of Urban Decay.  UD started with all of those wonderful grimy, ugly colors that my people -- the grunge era veterans who were just starting to get jobs of the variety that provided us with health insurance, so we still wanted our kinds of colors that made our parents and the established makeup companies cringe in horror, but we actually *had money* to spend on higher-quality makeup for the first time in our lives -- embraced.  Now that L'Oreal runs them?  They're known for their Naked neutral palettes and bright eyeliner pencils.  Not the same company *at all*.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone on FB made a good point that the reason they took away skips was to 'ensure stock for the maven boxes.' Then the 3 most popular colors this month are already sold out and supposedly they aren't restocking Rae...


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i saw julep reply to someone yesterday on Facebook that the free polish code was still going on........ they said it will be emailed a few days after the maven window closes.
REALLY??!?!??! Ugggh I just skipped my month. I REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE TRUTH BEFORE THE 24th!!!



 I just emailed them directly. I hope I get a response before the 24th. I will definitely post the reply when and if I get it.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 22, 2014)

I just got my winter wonders grab bag from dermstore, and it came with a purlisse lip nourisher, and then I got a free gift which was a dermstore brand lip moisturizing treatment.

I think this is a sign I need to skip this month, because I was going to get modern beauty and add lizanne, rae, and tania... but I feel like valerie is close enough to lizanne, rae is one I was so-so on to begin with, the only one I REALLY want is tania. But the lip products I now definitely don't need, especially since I already have the Fresh sugar scrub (but I was interested in trying Julep's because of the applicator. 

Decisions.... 

I would have gone core classics if it had anything other than the oxygen treatment. I love juleps top coat. But I do NOT need another oxygen treatment, especially since I (will) have had no less than THREE light pink polishes sent to me in subs this month. Ugh!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i saw julep reply to someone yesterday on Facebook that the free polish code was still going on........ they said it will be emailed a few days after the maven window closes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  REALLY??!?!??! Ugggh I just skipped my month. I REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE TRUTH BEFORE THE 24th!!!



 I just emailed them directly. I hope I get a response before the 24th. I will definitely post the reply when and if I get it. 
The truth: Like it says above, the free polish code is still happening, but this is the last month. It ends after this month. The response from FB was what Julep emailed to someone who emailed them directly asking about it.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow. For every reason I wanted to become a Maven in the 1st place, Julep's doing a damn good job at giving me reasons to leave...


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 22, 2014)

I think Julep hinted at how they viewed Mavens in that article about the Plie wand where they basically said they used Mavens as free product testers. We buy the products at a reduced rate to basically test FOR them, and based on what sells the most, they keep in stock, or make part of their retail line. So no, the colors we get aren't what we're asking THEM for, they're what THEY want to test on US.

The Maven program has gone from amazing to pretty darn awful in just a matter of months.

I got my first Glitter Guilty box this month and I am in LOVE. I may just pull back alot on Julep and go with Glitter Guilty and buy indies more often. They're more my style anyways.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 22, 2014)

Did no one join to basically get to pick out some nail polish colors each month at a discounted price? Because that's why I joined and all these other "incentives" they're getting rid of were never a priority to me, it was always the getting to pick out a few nail polishes each month (sometimes more than a few!) There are so many deals and coupons to take advantage of, to get every color you could want at a highly discounted price. Yeah they're getting rid of some cool incentives, but I think they have something else up their sleeve planned. It may even be something we like more. I'm a firm believer in showing how satisfied you are with something with money, and if you aren't happy, then you shouldn't give them your money anymore.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 22, 2014)

My $0.02 -- now that Julep has eliminated the skip options for some Mavens, they don't see the need for the "carrot" of a free polish after 3 months because they have the "stick" of "earning" skips. And like Meaganola, I wouldn't be surprised if they do (relatively soon) take the skip option away from all. And once we lose the skip option, I'm out. But until then, I'm willing to stick around. Maybe they do have some awesome change we'll all love (e.g., a monthly "pick your own box" option), but their recent actions have been trending away from that kind of change IMO.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I got my first Glitter Guilty box this month and I am in LOVE. I may just pull back alot on Julep and go with Glitter Guilty and buy indies more often. They're more my style anyways.


 I know, right?! I change my profile every month so I basically get a custom color to my current taste, no other sub can beat that! Plus her formula kicks ass and she has great contests.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone on FB made a good point that the reason they took away skips was to 'ensure stock for the maven boxes.' Then the 3 most popular colors this month are already sold out and supposedly *they aren't restocking Rae...*
Of course the one color I wanted this month.  I'm not paying for a box of colors I don't want, just to pay for the one I do want.  Sorry Julep, if this is your plan - I'm out.


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. For every reason I wanted to become a Maven in the 1st place, Julep's doing a damn good job at giving me reasons to leave...
All of this. As if a week ago I was a huge Julep supporter. I skipped for the first time this month, I actually like the bombshell nail colors but I cannot stand their lipgloss. Plus, the more juleps I buy the more inconsistent their formula seems. I think I'll go back to Essie and Formula x for a while.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did no one join to basically get to pick out some nail polish colors each month at a discounted price? Because that's why I joined and all these other "incentives" they're getting rid of were never a priority to me, it was always the getting to pick out a few nail polishes each month (sometimes more than a few!) There are so many deals and coupons to take advantage of, to get every color you could want at a highly discounted price. Yeah they're getting rid of some cool incentives, but I think they have something else up their sleeve planned. It may even be something we like more. I'm a firm believer in showing how satisfied you are with something with money, and if you aren't happy, then you shouldn't give them your money anymore.
I joined to get fresh, new, interesting colors each month -- with an emphasis on "interesting."  I've been skipping a lot lately because they have been churning out the same thing over and over, and a ton of creams (the finish is part of how interesting something is to me, and foils, metallics, shimmers, glitters, and holos are interesting.  Creams are not) month after month.  Some of the "new" colors even seem to be dupes of prior months' colors with new names.  The discounts aren't really a draw for me.  I have *epic* problems picking things out, which is why I like subs that send collections of mystery items out:  I don't have to decide, and a package of potentially awesome things will arrive in my mailbox each month.  While I love Starlooks Starbox, I'm having a horrible time picking out $35 worth of stuff to get with a promotional code I think I have coming my way in this month's box, and I have something like $50 in points and gift cards with Birchbox for similar reasons.  If I want cheap (price-wise, not quality-wise) nail polish, I'll go get a bunch of essence (I love that brand).  I don't do that because decisions are hard. 

And if they have "something else up their sleeve planned," they need to roll that out *at the same time* they take the incentives away.  A simultaneous discontinuation and launch makes it feel like they're *replacing* the old incentive, not just taking it away and *maybe* making it worth sticking around at some undefined future date.  Right now, it feels like having benefits and perks cut at work:  Once a company starts chipping away at, say, your paid time off allowances or your health benefits, they never, *ever* replace it with something better.  They just move on to chipping away at something else, like taking away free coffee and turning off the hot water in the restrooms (yes, this actually happened at my former company.  I happened to work in the group that had made the decision, so I immediately went to the manager and asked why it had been done.  I was told it was a cost-cutting measure and that they were not actually required by law to have hot water in the bathrooms or breakrooms, so the decision had been made to turn it off.  I said that women especially need hot water to wash our hands.  We got hot water back the next day.  There are many reasons why this is my *former* company, but this is actually a major one because I recognized it as a sign of things to come).


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did no one join to basically get to pick out some nail polish colors each month at a discounted price? Because that's why I joined and all these other "incentives" they're getting rid of were never a priority to me, it was always the getting to pick out a few nail polishes each month (sometimes more than a few!) There are so many deals and coupons to take advantage of, to get every color you could want at a highly discounted price. Yeah they're getting rid of some cool incentives, but I think they have something else up their sleeve planned. It may even be something we like more. I'm a firm believer in showing how satisfied you are with something with money, and if you aren't happy, then you shouldn't give them your money anymore.


If I'm being honest, I joined Julep b/c the welcome box was free. Then, after trying the polishes that came in my welcome box and LOVING them, I decided to stick around. As a new subscriber without a skip option, the problem for me arrises when the current month's selections are not any that I like and I am forced to choose: a) pay $20 for polishes I don't want or B) cancel. The biggest issue I have with Julep is that the polishes are over-priced/over-valued (to me) and under normal circumstances I wouldn't be spending $20/month on new nail polishes. Plus I get polishes in lots of my other subs, too. BUT I just love the formula/texture/coverage/lasting-power of Julep polishes so I'm hooked! Plus there is a really bright side to Julep that I don't get with my other subs-- And that is the fact that you get to see the selections before-hand and pick your favorite option. None of my other subs offer anything like that.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I joined to get fresh, new, interesting colors each month -- with an emphasis on "interesting."  I've been skipping a lot lately because they have been churning out the same thing over and over, and a ton of creams...month after month.  Some of the "new" colors even seem to be dupes of prior months' colors with new names.

...  Right now, it feels like having benefits and perks cut at work:  Once a company starts chipping away at, say, your paid time off allowances or your health benefits, they never, *ever* replace it with something better.  They just move on to chipping away at something else, like taking away free coffee and turning off the hot water in the restrooms.
Basically I agree strongly with both of these points.  I have been skipping a lot and while I say it was partly for financial reasons at least at first, if I am being "real" I'm not going to skip if I fall in love with the colors. I am just not.  I don't have that kind of willpower when it comes to polish.

The truth is their recent colors are boring, and many are dupes for me.  Some, as @meaganola says, are actually VERY CLOSE to dupes of prior colors Julep themself has done.  Others are just dupes for me because I have a ton of colors already, and especially with creams, which is all Juelp does lately, it is harder for me to be like 'I am REALLY excited about that color, though!' or 'but it is a bit different in this way, though!'

If they want me not to skip, it is easy.  They just have to come up with interesting colors and I do think the best place for them to start is different finishes than just creams over and fricking over again.  If the don't start doing so, I will stick around until they take my skips away, maybe occasionally taking a box, and then I will cancel, without regret.

I also agree it's hard for me to believe that they are going to pull out something AMAZING now to make it all worth it.  I actually think they think that thing is the plie wand which is 




to me.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I think they are counting on the fact that their new members need to take a box and so don'tÂ need any silly 'incentive'.


That is what I was thinking, too. I'm a new member without a skip option so I pretty much have to take a box every month. They're not going to give me an incentive for taking the box when I pretty much have no choice anyway.


----------



## redjill (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with Kelly, in that if the Maven sub isn't working for you, you should cancel and let them know why. If people keep giving them their money but complain about how the sub sucks now, nothing will change. Maybe if enough people cancel they'll panic and reinstate some incentives.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 22, 2014)

I skip a lot, but the extra Love polish got me to take my box last month. I figured the free polish with 3 months would be gone soon since a lot of people can't skip and they would be giving them a free polish every 3 months. I wonder what the mystery box will be this month. I think they are the best value, but they also are a gamble on whether you can use what you get. I am getting so many polishes that I am getting pickier about what I get. I skipped this month. I am thinking about canceling after my anniversary and I have enough points for a free box. Mostly because if I don't cancel and get totally away from Julep and this board I will keep buying. I was looking at my polish stash the other day and there are a lot I haven't tried or ones that I loved but haven't worn again because I am trying new ones. Must stop buying!


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 22, 2014)

The thing is, I don't even think Julep would care if we cancelled our subs or not. We're cutting into their profit margins by buying their products at basically less than half of retail, so if they get rid of us, they just have people willing to pay full price at like, Sephora or Nordstrom or something.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

> Julep's nonsense seriously makes me want to punch someone. Brushing someone essentially cheating to win a contest under the run...changing the terms of service of the contact basically in the dead of night...getting rid of the 3 box polish code...Â :madd:


 Wait someone cheated? Whoa what happened??


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait someone cheated? Whoa what happened??

From what I could piece together (since the thread discussing it was removed from Julep's Facebook page), someone basically bought a bunch of votes and joined a group where members push each other up in vote-getting sorts of contests whether those members previously had anything to do with the topic at hand or not (so just making up kinds of potential contests:  Pictures, hot sauce flavors, cute kitties, scary stories, etc.).  Fake Facebook profiles created solely to vote may have been involved, if I recall correctly.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 22, 2014)

> So really....there's no incentive now to take your box, now that they're not giving away the free polish codes anymore.


 Yeah. I'm actually surprised they took that away. They seem like they don't want people to skip seeing as they Took that option away from new mavens. So you think they would keep that take 3 boxes in a row and get a free polish thing going for those of us grandfathered in to encourage us to take more boxes.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 22, 2014)

Opposite the subject of skipping...I ended up unskipping this month. The more I looked at swatches the more I liked the It Girl shades this month, so I'm using my Jules for that. I also have Tania as an add-on and am crossing fingers they re-stock Rae too. Also considering Harriet. I usually start the selection window wanting everything and then gradually narrow it down to just 2-3 colors. This month I started off wanting nothing and now am interested in 5-6 :-D


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

> Did no one join to basically get to pick out some nail polish colors each month at a discounted price? Because that's why I joined and all these other "incentives" they're getting rid of were never a priority to me, it was always the getting to pick out a few nail polishes each month (sometimes more than a few!) There are so many deals and coupons to take advantage of, to get every color you could want at a highly discounted price.Â Yeah they're getting rid of some cool incentives, but I think they have something else up their sleeve planned. It may even be something we like more. I'm a firm believer in showing how satisfied you are with something with money, and if you aren't happy, then you shouldn't give them your money anymore.


 I joined Julep b/c I love nail polish &amp; the concept sounded great. Before I signed up I'd been doing a pretty similar thing; in an effort to grow my nail polish collection, I'd go out of my way each month to buy 1 Essie &amp; 1 Maybelline Color Show. Those would be my colors for the month. I admired Julep from afar but waited until the time was right for me to join. After my 1st semester of college ended &amp; I acquired a 2nd job, I figured it'd be the perfect decision to sign up for my dream subscription service. What made Julep so enticing to me in the beginning was how unique it was. They had insanely cool mystery boxes, they would throw in a golden box here &amp; there, the extra treats in the monthly boxes were great, the Swatch Me stickers were great for people like me who have Melmers, the colors picked for the style profiles each month seemed thoughtful, the shipping was free, you HAD THE OPTION to skip guilt-free, &amp; if you went w/ a box 3 times in a row you'd get a free polish. Now other than the shipping &amp; the extras they put in the box each month, everything else I just listed is gone. On the outside looking in it seemed like Julep really cared about their Mavens, but now I'm not so sure. &amp; I know companies change &amp; nothing in this world is ever permanent, but it's still kinda sad to watch. It's like when you're dating someone for a long time &amp; after a while their personality drastically changes, all the great things you love about them go away completely or get altered immensely for no apparent reason. &amp; it's conflicting b/c on 1 hand you love them &amp; want to see them do great, but on the other hand you're no longer happy. ...I can't believe I just compared Julep to a significant other, lmao sorry ladies! But yeah to answer your question, this was something I wanted to do for a long time &amp; their deals aren't exactly what made me sign up. I'm pretty sure you could still get $2 polishes from Julep even if you aren't a Maven--you just pay for shipping. If you want good quality you'll strive to get it no matter the price. I thought Julep completely deserved my money, &amp; I gave myself a goal to stay until December, then look into other subs (Square Hue, Color Me Monthly, Glitter Guilty). But if more inconvenient changes keep coming, I may just have to bounce earlier than expected. We'll just have to wait &amp; see.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

> From what I could piece together (since the thread discussing it was removed from Julep's Facebook page), someone basically bought a bunch of votes and joined a group where members push each other up in vote-getting sorts of contests whether those members previously had anything to do with the topic at hand or not (so just making up kinds of potential contests:Â  Pictures, hot sauce flavors, cute kitties, scary stories, etc.).Â  Fake Facebook profiles created solely to vote may have been involved, if I recall correctly.


 Well that's just disgusting. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's just disgusting. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oops, I forgot one more thing:  The person who won has won at least one (maybe two or three) other similar Julep contests as well.  I don't think anyone would have dug into the votes if she hadn't won as many times previously as she had.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opposite the subject of skipping...I ended up unskipping this month. The more I looked at swatches the more I liked the It Girl shades this month, so I'm using my Jules for that. I also have Tania as an add-on and am crossing fingers they re-stock Rae too. Also considering Harriet. I usually start the selection window wanting everything and then gradually narrow it down to just 2-3 colors. This month I started off wanting nothing and now am interested in 5-6 :-D

I did the exact same thing with this collection.  At first glance I didn't really want anything, then I took a deeper look and found 7 polishes that I like.  I couldn't care less about the lip gloss, I haven't even opened my lip gloss from the November box yet but even without the gloss the box is still worth it to me because I like the colors and can get add-ons for $5.

This month I am getting the Boho Glam box with Tania, Rae, and Lilou as add-ons.  If could have a fourth add-on I would have picked up Margaret as well.  This is unusual for me, I've only ever got add-ons twice before (last October and November).

Oh!  Like someone else, I had to call to add Lilou to my box.  The representative I spoke with was so nice and said that when your selections are saved with something that is now sold out (Tania and Rae in my case) that the selection cannot be edited on line but she was able to add it for me over the phone 



  I also hadn't even noticed to select jules but the rep did and asked if I wanted to use them so 2,000 of my jules are going towards the box so I will just pay for the add-ons and I still have some jules in reserve.  Yay!

To be honest, I'm pretty excited about this months collection


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 22, 2014)

Right now I'm taking the Bombshell box because I really like Monaco but it's sold out as an add-on.  I am not thrilled about the lemon chiffon cream - LiLou.  Anyone have a color similar to this, and if so does it look ok or wash you out?  I have pretty fair skin with pink undertones and am worried this will look awful on me.  I'm also taking Harriet and Tania as add-ons, I wish Rae wasn't out of stock!


----------



## sylarana (Feb 22, 2014)

I also unskipped for now. Even though I should skip this month.

But, I really like Lilou .. not sure it will look good on me, but the color is so pretty and sunny. Plus, I don't have any yellow polishes and no bright blue one. So I'll be happy to take Monaco as well. And added on Tania which is gorgeous.

I'm not really interested in Rae . I'll probably add it on if it comes back just because I have nothing similar to it, but I won't be terribly sad if I can't.

The only thing I have zero interest in is another lip gloss. O well.

And I might decide to skip again tomorrow ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I certainly should.

The thing is with the new wand coming out in May .. it kind of makes more sense to me to skip the months until then and only get new polishes once the new wands are out there.

About the free polish .. to me it seems totally unfair to keep that incentive and not offer it to new mavens who are forced to take the boxes. However, if they plan to end it, the right way to go about would be to let all qualifying mavens know that the incentive will end in 2 months from this point on. So, everyone who is already working towards it, gets the chance to grab one last free polish. Communication with customers doesn't appear to be a strong quality with Julep.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2014)

> I also unskipped for now. Even though I should skip this month. *But, I really like Lilou *.. not sure it will look good on me, but the color is so pretty and sunny. Plus, I don't have any yellow polishes and no bright blue one. So I'll be happy to take Monaco as well. And added on Tania which is gorgeous.


 I really like Lilou too. I had overlooked it when I initially made my selections then when I looked back and saw it I really wanted it. I spent a while trying to make it my 3rd add-on and the system just wouldn't let me. I ended up making my first call to Julep ever to get it added in to my box. I can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (When I called I found out it was because I had sold out add ons already selected that I was unable to edit my order by adding Lilou online, not a problem with adding that specific color).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 22, 2014)

Ah, I went back &amp; skipped just like I thought I would. 

I will probably go back &amp; pick up the few polishes I did want later with a discount code.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm taking the Bombshell box because I really like Monaco but it's sold out as an add-on.  I am not thrilled about the lemon chiffon cream - LiLou.  Anyone have a color similar to this, and if so does it look ok or wash you out?  I have pretty fair skin with pink undertones and am worried this will look awful on me.  I'm also taking Harriet and Tania as add-ons, I wish Rae wasn't out of stock!




I own Why Yellow There... from Sephora By OPI. I picked it up about a year ago in the clearance section of Sephora. I'm pale with pink tones too, &amp; needless to say this is 1 of my favorite yellows. It's incredibly flattering &amp; for some reason it reminds me a yellow mixed with vanilla. The formula kicks ass too. Not gross &amp; streaky like most yellows--goes on evenly &amp; opaque in 2 coats.

I know this is a little bit lighter than Lilou but it should still look okay on you nonetheless. &amp; the Julep swatches are always deceiving haha so it may be a little more subdued in person.





Photo creds go to hotpinkaurora.blogspot.com


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 22, 2014)

ugg will i regret not getting the lip duo????? $20 more i can't decide!  i have dry lips do these products really work?  i hate chapstick....


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I own Why Yellow There... from Sephora By OPI. I picked it up about a year ago in the clearance section of Sephora. I'm pale with pink tones too, &amp; needless to say this is 1 of my favorite yellows. It's incredibly flattering &amp; for some reason it reminds me a yellow mixed with vanilla. The formula kicks ass too. Not gross &amp; streaky like most yellows--goes on evenly &amp; opaque in 2 coats.

I know this is a little bit lighter than Lilou but it should still look okay on you nonetheless. &amp; the Julep swatches are always deceiving haha so it may be a little more subdued in person.





Photo creds go to hotpinkaurora.blogspot.com
That looks great on you!  I feel much better about my decision now, thank you!


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow?? No 3rd box code,so now I'm definitely skipping! I've been trying to talk myself into liking the boxes enough to choose one since this would be my 3rd box in a row. Thanks to Julep, $20 saved!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow?? No 3rd box code,so now I'm definitely skipping! I've been trying to talk myself into liking the boxes enough to choose one since this would be my 3rd box in a row. Thanks to Julep, $20 saved!
You might want to go back and pick one if you really wanted that free polish code.  It is my understanding that they are indeed still sending the codes out this time around if this is your third box in a row.  They *will be* discontinuing the program, but not until after this round, and maybe not until after the April boxes.  I'm not sure we have a definite date, but we have several people who have been assured by Julep that they *will* get a code for a free polish since this will be their third box in a row.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 22, 2014)

> That looks great on you! Â I feel much better about my decision now, thank you!


 Oh haha this isn't me. It's a swatch I Googled for reference; the actual person in the photo is credited underneath. But in either case, you're very welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the popcorn lip scrub by Lush. It's pretty amazing. Smells divine too.. like salted caramel popcorn.. yum!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am in the market for a lip scrub, any idea if this is a good lip scrub? I haven't used any Julep lip products so I have no idea if I should spend my money on these or try and get a lip scrub somewhere else.

I really like the Sara Happ lip scrubs. They're kind of expensive, though.  Temptalia.com has reviewed some scrubs that she bought on Etsy and liked, also.  I'll probably buy one of those when my Sara Happ is gone.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
And if they have "something else up their sleeve planned," they need to roll that out *at the same time* they take the incentives away.  A simultaneous discontinuation and launch makes it feel like they're *replacing* the old incentive, not just taking it away and *maybe* making it worth sticking around at some undefined future date.  Right now, it feels like having benefits and perks cut at work:  Once a company starts chipping away at, say, your paid time off allowances or your health benefits, they never, *ever* replace it with something better.  
  This, exactly.  I want them to replace the incentives they've taken away with something as good as or better.  The new caps coming in May do not interest me at all.  I'm especially frustrated by the whole crowd-sourcing thing.  Julep: why are you crowd-sourcing $200,000 when investors just poured in $10 million?!

http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2020449265_julepfundingxml.html

I'll stick around at least one more month (the April box).  That will be three months in a row getting a box, so I'll have "earned" a skip.  I'll also have enough Jules for a free box; that's if they keep crediting me incorrectly with 750 jules instead of 300 jules (I've never upgraded, but I'm not going to point that out to them.) April is also my birthday, so another 100 jules there.

I could cancel my Maven membership and just use codes to buy colors that I want at prices lower than the monthly box.  Grr!


----------



## autopilot (Feb 23, 2014)

Bah, I remembered that the March polish will debut in the secret store so I went and unskipped.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bah, I remembered that the March polish will debut in the secret store so I went and unskipped.

Gah, don't tell me these things! Lol


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bah, I remembered that the March polish will debut in the secret store so I went and unskipped.
It's going to be available to everyone once the Secret Store closes.  Why spend $20 just to access a nail polish 3 days early?


----------



## autopilot (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for talking sense. Skipped!


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for talking sense. Skipped!
No problem.  I am planning to do the same thing.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 23, 2014)

Man I'm bummed right now... I complained on here the other day that my order was showing an estimated 11 days for delivery, which I thought was really long, but now I just checked my tracking and it's been pushed back to March 4 or 5! I don't like the way the tracking isn't showing me the route either, so I have no clue what's going on to make it take so darn long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Am I wrong in thinking that 16-17 days for delivery is ridiculous?


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Man I'm bummed right now... I complained on here the other day that my order was showing an estimated 11 days for delivery, which I thought was really long, but now I just checked my tracking and it's been pushed back to March 4 or 5! I don't like the way the tracking isn't showing me the route either, so I have no clue what's going on to make it take so darn long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Am I wrong in thinking that 16-17 days for delivery is ridiculous?


 I'm in NJ and it routinely takes 14 days from the day they are shipped for orders to reach me when they are shipped from Seattle since they started shipping DHL. It might be 18-19 from the day I order. Used to take 4-5 mail days. DHL is the pits.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man I'm bummed right now... I complained on here the other day that my order was showing an estimated 11 days for delivery, which I thought was really long, but now I just checked my tracking and it's been pushed back to March 4 or 5! I don't like the way the tracking isn't showing me the route either, so I have no clue what's going on to make it take so darn long 




 Am I wrong in thinking that 16-17 days for delivery is ridiculous?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in NJ and it routinely takes 14 days from the day they are shipped for orders to reach me when they are shipped from Seattle since they started shipping DHL. It might be 18-19 from the day I order. Used to take 4-5 mail days. DHL is the pits.
I'm lucky enough to live on the west coast, and it will usually show my orders will delivered a few days later than in actuality. Right now my order is at 12 business days though. It's pretty ridiculous when at time of order it lists 5-10 days. Even if it's just counting business days, it shouldn't take that long. I don't know how many times I've ordered something and it will sit at some DHL center for days.


----------



## sarahbeth (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man I'm bummed right now... I complained on here the other day that my order was showing an estimated 11 days for delivery, which I thought was really long, but now I just checked my tracking and it's been pushed back to March 4 or 5! I don't like the way the tracking isn't showing me the route either, so I have no clue what's going on to make it take so darn long



Am I wrong in thinking that 16-17 days for delivery is ridiculous?

I feel the same way! You are definitely not wrong. I used to get my boxes within 3-4 days of them being shipped. Now, I am still waiting on my February mystery boxes and it has been two weeks! It says they will arrive Monday, but I'm no longer even excited after seeing the spoilers 



 But I with they wouldn't use DHL. I hate to be a complainer but this takes away one of the reasons I chose Julep.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man I'm bummed right now... I complained on here the other day that my order was showing an estimated 11 days for delivery, which I thought was really long, but now I just checked my tracking and it's been pushed back to March 4 or 5! I don't like the way the tracking isn't showing me the route either, so I have no clue what's going on to make it take so darn long



Am I wrong in thinking that 16-17 days for delivery is ridiculous?
I just had a Julep order arrive 21 days after I ordered it.  I was not impressed.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  REALLY??!?!??! Ugggh I just skipped my month. I REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE TRUTH BEFORE THE 24th!!!



 I just emailed them directly. I hope I get a response before the 24th. I will definitely post the reply when and if I get it. 
Ok I know they are getting rid of the free polish code for taking three boxes, but someone posted that that may not happen until April according to Juleps Facebook reply. I emailed them on Friday but have not heard back. March would only be my second month in a row, but I would be willing to take it if it meant I could still get a free polish code after taking April. I wish I knew!!!!! If they don't email me back by tomorrow, I may have to call them. Although, I don't know what to believe anymore....


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 24, 2014)

Just stumbled across these &amp; thought I'd share! (will post as a spoiler for the sake of others not wanting to scroll through tons of photos against their will haha)



Spoiler



Boho Glam





Bombshell





Classic With A Twist





It Girl





Rae w/ Monaco (Color of the Year w/ Color of Spring 2014)





Tania w/ BG's Elisa





Tania w/ Bombshell's Monaco





Tania w/ CwaT's Soraphine





Tania w/ IG's Lizanne





 


I'm definitely excited about getting It Girl now! What do you think ladies?

&amp; are my eyes broken or does Elisa have almost no shimmer in it? Even though it's supposed to be a "soft wisteria shimmer?"

Looks pretty sad when compared to Lizanne.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, Elisa looks just like Simone which is why I wanted it.Â  I'm almost out of Simone which is probably my most used Julep.Â  I agree not very different or special, but at least they are colors I will like.





Â 

I guess Rae is already sold out, so if you selected it and you're waffleing don't take it out until you're sure.Â 


I saw on the MySubscriptionAddiction.com swap site this morning that someone has a brand new bottle of Simone up for trade. Just FYI since you like it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am in the market for a lip scrub, any idea if this is a good lip scrub? I haven't used any Julep lip products so I have no idea if I should spend my money on these or try and get a lip scrub somewhere else.
I really like the popcorn lip scrub by Lush. It's pretty amazing. Smells divine too.. like salted caramel popcorn.. yum!

Thats the one  I use, I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not only that, you get twice as much polish for $5 less, but you don't get to pick the colors.

*I'm tentatively going It Girl adding on Rae and Harriet. I'll prolly waffle for a bit then change my mind and skip.*


This.  Only one color is calling to me from each box or the colors are close to a dupe of something i already have.  I wish they'd offered the pantone colors in a box on their own.  Plus... I reeeeeeheheheheeeeaaaaallly don't need ANOTHER lip gloss.





 I don't need more lip gloss and the colors I like are add-ons or in separate boxes. Julep is making it really hard for me to take a box this month.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month was an EASY skip for me.  Those colors just aren't for me.  I can't wait to see this months birthstone polish, my oldest daughter is a march baby and I will definitely be buying it.
The March birthstone polish is the only reason im thinking of taking a box.  I want access to the secret store so I can get it with the bemine code.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The March birthstone polish is the only reason im thinking of taking a box.Â  I want access to the secret store so I can get it with the bemine code.


Will that code still be valid by then? I'm def using it if so!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have enough Jules for a free box -- and this would be my third month in a row. From experience, has anyone got the free polish coupon after using Jules for the third box? Wanted to check before I pulled the trigger on the Jules.
Yes I got the free polish coupon after using Jules for my 3rd box.  I had to email them twice about it to finally get my code though.  I don't think it had to do w/using Jules though, I just don't receive any emails from Julep unless it's the Maven preview &amp; confirmation of my Maven box.

Me too, I used to get regular emails from them and I emailed a few times trying to get their regular emails again and nothing.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too, I used to get regular emails from them and I emailed a few times trying to get their regular emails again and nothing.
It's so frustrating.  I had complained &amp; they told me to add their email to my address book and that fixed the problem for about 2 weeks and then nothing for me too.  I guess they don't care that customers want to get their emails and buy their product.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...I chose Boho Glam (my typical profile) with Tania, Rae (very dupeable, but I may gift it to someone, it's pretty), and Monaco. I really wanted to get Harriet, so that's why I chose Boho Glam, but I'm not thrilled with Elisa at all. I feel like I already have a few Juleps that are that color and probably several from other brands too.
That's the only box that remotely called my attention, still not sure if  I should take a box or not.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Julep's color decisions are being held back by their preconceived categories. Having "Classic with a Twist", "Bombshell", and so on makes it so they have to come up with a collection that can be squeezed into each of these profiles. Instead, they could just be creating any colors they wanted.

And they don't even do interesting stuff for It Girl. I think an even bigger issue is their scope: Nine new colors for the collection plus a special add-on only color plus the birthstone collection this year *plus* whatever other random shades they decide to toss into the mix EVERY SINGLE MONTH? They're stretching things *way* too thin.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just stumbled across these &amp; thought I'd share! (will post as a spoiler for the sake of others not wanting to scroll through tons of photos against their will haha)



Spoiler



Boho Glam





Bombshell





Classic With A Twist





It Girl





Rae w/ Monaco (Color of the Year w/ Color of Spring 2014)





Tania w/ BG's Elisa





Tania w/ Bombshell's Monaco





Tania w/ CwaT's Soraphine





Tania w/ IG's Lizanne





 


I'm definitely excited about getting It Girl now! What do you think ladies?

&amp; are my eyes broken or does Elisa have almost no shimmer in it? Even though it's supposed to be a "soft wisteria shimmer?"

Looks pretty sad when compared to Lizanne.

Not seeing the shimmer either. It looks like a creme to me. I also see a hot mess of Photoshopping going on (as usual), so it's hard to see the actual finishes of the polish versus what the descriptions say they should be.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 24, 2014)

I really wanted Harriet, but it reminds me of Nan... not sure how close they would be IRL.


----------



## disconik (Feb 24, 2014)

I went ahead and skipped this month.  Nothing was really calling to me so I'd rather take that $20 and go buy a couple of indie polishes. I'll use a discount code down the line to get the March birthstone polish.  I don't need to access the secret store to see what it looks like.  I'm sure SOMEONE will post a picture here.  *winkwinknudgenudge*


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 24, 2014)

I finally decided to skip. The only color I really really wanted was Rae. I grabbed a Pantone radiant orchid color card from Lowes and comparing it to Julep swatches, Rae looks right on. I took a look at my collection though, and I do have a dupe from LancÃ´me called violette coquette so that helped me feel like I'm not really missing out.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on.  I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun.  Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors.  Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection.  I really really want Rae.  A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add.  I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not.  Anyone know of a good dupe for it?


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a code for Julep I'm not going to use.  It was included in my first order.  It's for 50% off basically any non-sale items and expires 2/28.  First one to inbox me gets it!

EDIT - Code is taken!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on.  I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun.  Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors.  Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection.  I really really want Rae.  A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add.  I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not.  Anyone know of a good dupe for it?


You can only choose 3 add-ons.. Maybe it wouldn't work b/c you already have three?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on.  I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun.  Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors.  Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection.  I really really want Rae.  A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add.  I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not.  Anyone know of a good dupe for it?


@prettylights -- Did you see this comment: Quote:Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally decided to skip. The only color I really really wanted was Rae. I grabbed a Pantone radiant orchid color card from Lowes and comparing it to Julep swatches, Rae looks right on. I took a look at my collection though, and *I do have a dupe from LancÃ´me called violette coquette* so that helped me feel like I'm not really missing out.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 24, 2014)

> I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on. Â I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun. Â Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors. Â Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection. Â I really really want Rae. Â A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add. Â I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not. Â Anyone know of a good dupe for it?


 Try Essie's Splash Of Grenadine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on.  I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun.  Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors.  Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection.  I really really want Rae.  A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add.  I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not.  Anyone know of a good dupe for it?



@prettylights -- Did you see this comment:
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally decided to skip. The only color I really really wanted was Rae. I grabbed a Pantone radiant orchid color card from Lowes and comparing it to Julep swatches, Rae looks right on. I took a look at my collection though, and *I do have a dupe from LancÃ´me called violette coquette* so that helped me feel like I'm not really missing out.


Yes, I saw that, but Lancome is expensive.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I changed to It Girl with Monaco, Tania, and Soraphine added on.  I'm happy I looked at the Julep site when Monaco wasn't out of stock as an add on, that color looks so bright and fun.  Tania looks pretty in those swatches over other colors.  Soraphine is a very basic color, just sheer white, but I actually don't have a sheer white in my collection.  I really really want Rae.  A few times it has shown as not sold out and I tried to add it but then it didn't add.  I wonder if I call if they can add it for me or not.  Anyone know of a good dupe for it?



You can only choose 3 add-ons.. Maybe it wouldn't work b/c you already have three?



I took Soraphine off before I tried to add Rae and it still would not work, so not sure what's going on with that.  I tried to call Julep CS and their phone lines are down apparently.

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try Essie's Splash Of Grenadine.





 
Thank you - from doing a Google search that looks dead on, and less expensive than the Lancome polish!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 24, 2014)

I decided to skip this month.  I am pretty close to canceling all together.


----------



## sylarana (Feb 24, 2014)

I think the problem is that you can't change anything if you already have an addon that is currently sold out.

Earlier, Rae was available and I tried to add it, but since I already have Tania .. which was sold out at that point .. they wouldn't let me add Rae.

Now, at least, I was able to change the lip gloss color since Tania is currently available ... they also refused to do that while it was sold out.

The only thing you can do is to throw out all the sold out add ons in order to change something .. but then of course it's unlikely you'll be able to add them again.

Extremely crappy programming behind it if you ask me!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the problem is that you can't change anything if you already have an addon that is currently sold out.

Earlier, Rae was available and I tried to add it, but since I already have Tania .. which was sold out at that point .. they wouldn't let me add Rae.

Now, at least, I was able to change the lip gloss color since Tania is currently available ... they also refused to do that while it was sold out.

The only thing you can do is to throw out all the sold out add ons in order to change something .. but then of course it's unlikely you'll be able to add them again.

Extremely crappy programming behind it if you ask me!
Agreed.  Monaco is sold out and I'm not giving that one up.  I think I'll just get the Essie Splash of Grenadine instead, which I can get on eBay for 6 with shipping.  It looks close enough!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rae is back in stock, hurry go!!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rae is back in stock, hurry go!!
Awe sold out already - Darn!  Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe sold out already - Darn!  Thanks for the heads up though!
OMG insane!! Everything was actually showing in stock.  I added it on.  I have a feeling a lot of stuff will get dumped today when people want to change their boxes and can't (due to OOS items) so they get frustrated and skip.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG insane!! Everything was actually showing in stock.  I added it on.  I have a feeling a lot of stuff will get dumped today when people want to change their boxes and can't (due to OOS items) so they get frustrated and skip.
Awe you're lucky you got it!  I keep checking every once in a while today.  Today I did have an option to add it and did, but then it sent me a confirmation with the amount of 0 instead of 1.  So not sure why it just won't let me add it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe you're lucky you got it!  I keep checking every once in a while today.  Today I did have an option to add it and did, but then it sent me a confirmation with the amount of 0 instead of 1.  So not sure why it just won't let me add it!
Oh great, I just checked my confirmation email and it says Rae, quantity 1 and Tania, quantity 0 so somehow it dumped it out even thought it was showing when I edited my box and everything was back in stock!   I only decided I wanted Rae after I saw all the hype but Tania was the only color I was really excited about.  I foresee major problems with fulfilling orders if this happened to other mavens!

ETA: in my maven box selections Tania is still showing, but it says quantity of 0 there too.  Sounds like the website is really glitching today.


----------



## sylarana (Feb 24, 2014)

Just managed to add Rae as everything is currently available.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just managed to add Rae as everything is currently available.
Check your confirmation for the quantities! I just did it again too and now it says Tania- quantity 1 and Rae- quantity 0 even though they both show in my monthly selections.

Whatever, they are dumb.  I emailed and sent a FB message and I can tell that they read the FB message an hour ago but no reply yet.   I will be SHOCKED if they don't send out emails re: lack of inventory this month because of the glitches.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just managed to add Rae as everything is currently available.
Rae and Monaco are gone again. Was hoping to change one of my add ons, but because I already had Rae I can't. Oh well I've decided on Boho Glam box, with Rae, Tania, and Lizanne added on. This will be my third box in a row, so with my free polish code I plan on getting Soraphine, and grabbing Lilou, Monaco, and probably Margaret down the road. I would just upgrade to the whole collection, even if there are a few I don't want, but don't really have the money to do so now. I'll just get the colors later, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be in the secret shop on sale, or later in Savvy Deals.

Or even better, use the Zoya Ipsy deal to grab some similar colors...


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh great, I just checked my confirmation email and it says Rae, quantity 1 and Tania, quantity 0 so somehow it dumped it out even thought it was showing when I edited my box and everything was back in stock!   I only decided I wanted Rae after I saw all the hype but Tania was the only color I was really excited about.  I foresee major problems with fulfilling orders if this happened to other mavens!

ETA: in my maven box selections Tania is still showing, but it says quantity of 0 there too.  Sounds like the website is really glitching today.
That's exactly what happened to me!

I might try calling again to see if they can manually add Rae for me.  It's so weird that their phone lines were down earlier.  There was a recording to leave a message and someone would call back, but I don't really trust that.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I know they are getting rid of the free polish code for taking three boxes, but someone posted that that may not happen until April according to Juleps Facebook reply. I emailed them on Friday but have not heard back. March would only be my second month in a row, but I would be willing to take it if it meant I could still get a free polish code after taking April. I wish I knew!!!!! If they don't email me back by tomorrow, I may have to call them. Although, I don't know what to believe anymore....
OFFICIALLY heard back from Julep today that the free polish code will be no more after this month. I was hoping with a glimmer of hope that the rumor about extending it thru April was true but no. "Stay tuned in the future!" What does that mean? FOR ME, it means I am skipping. 

*Nell Martin* (Julep)

Feb 24 01:59 PM

Hi Vania,

Thank you for reaching out to us. The free polish offer is still available if the March box is your third box in a row. However, this promotion will not be active after this box. We are always improving and adding new promotions to Julep Maven. Stay tuned in the future!

Thank you for being a Julep Maven. Please always feel free to reach out to us if you have any further questions on this or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Until then, we hope you have a wonderful rest of your day!

Maven Experience Team


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exactly what happened to me!

I might try calling again to see if they can manually add Rae for me.  It's so weird that their phone lines were down earlier.  There was a recording to leave a message and someone would call back, but I don't really trust that.
Yeah, it's like HEELLLLLOOO...if you are going to take away all of our cool crap that we like, than you should at least be organized and have your ish together.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

I think Zoya Perrie looks very similar, just a touch more purple

(from http://cilucia.blogspot.com/2011/05/zoya-perrie.html)









I think I'm going to give up on Rae and use the Zoya Ipsy code to get a bunch of polishes I've been wanting.  Mainly the entire Naturel Collection, Cole, Perrie, and Wednesday.  It will be $59 with shipping for 9 bottles, which is $6.50 a bottle.  That seems like a good price for Zoya seeing as their formula is great and their bottles are just under twice the size of Julep's (.5 oz vs .27).  I just don't see any similar colors in Zoya to my current Maven selections, so I'll just stick with what I have there.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Oh great, I just checked my confirmation email and it says Rae, quantity 1 and Tania, quantity 0 so somehow it dumped it out even thought it was showing when I edited my box and everything was back in stock!Â Â  I only decided I wanted Rae after I saw all the hype but Tania was the only color I was really excited about.Â  I foresee major problems with fulfilling orders if this happened to other mavens! ETA: in my maven box selections Tania is still showing, but it says quantity of 0 there too.Â  Sounds like the website is really glitching today.


 Same thing happened to me last month when I added Greta. It said quantity 0 in the confirmation. On 1/27 I got charged $24.99 &amp; I received Greta with my maven box.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rae and Monaco are gone again. Was hoping to change one of my add ons, but because I already had Rae I can't. Oh well I've decided on Boho Glam box, with Rae, Tania, and Lizanne added on. This will be my third box in a row, so with my free polish code I plan on getting Soraphine, and grabbing Lilou, Monaco, and probably Margaret down the road. I would just upgrade to the whole collection, even if there are a few I don't want, but don't really have the money to do so now. I'll just get the colors later, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be in the secret shop on sale, or later in Savvy Deals.

Or even better, use the Zoya Ipsy deal to grab some similar colors...





If you *really* want to change it, you can call CS and they'll do it for you manually. I decided to add on Elisa but it wouldn't let me b/c Rae was already selected. I called and they did it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

I just called CS.  Monaco and Tania are back in stock.  She confirmed that Rae is "really sold out".  She was able to take Soraphine off for me - I decided to get a sheer white from Zoya instead, but because Monaco was sold out it wouldn't let me take it off myself.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Same thing happened to me last month when I added Greta. It said quantity 0 in the confirmation. On 1/27 I got charged $24.99 &amp; I received Greta with my maven box.





> I just called CS. Â Monaco and Tania are back in stock. Â She confirmed that Rae is "really sold out". Â She was able to take Soraphine off for me - I decided to get a sheer white from Zoya instead, but because Monaco was sold out it wouldn't let me take it off myself.


 Strange. Ill just leave it and see what happens. My selection currently has Rae but quantity 0.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Ooook so I saw Rae was back in stock but it wouldn't let me add because Monaco and Tania were still sold out.  So I called CS again and she said that she could add it to my order "on the back end" but there's a chance it might not get fulfilled and then I would get refunded.  So I guess we will see!  If I don't get it then I will get Zoya Perrie and be happy either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Feb 24, 2014)

My quantities showed 1 for both rae and tania ... online and in the email. CS also confirmed that I'll get both and will be billed accordingly. So, I'm happy. But they should really fix this!!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL I think everyone was calling them at the same time. I was put on hold for several minutes when I called right before they closed to change my order AGAIN.

Final choices? Polish upgrade, Tania, Rae, Swatch Me stickers. We'll see how these all look in real life.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 24, 2014)

> It's so frustrating. Â I had complained &amp; they told me to add their email to my address book and that fixed the problem for about 2 weeks and then nothing for me too. Â I guess they don't care that customers want to get their emails and buy their product.Â


 Check your email settings and make sure you add all the different Julep "from" addressees to your contact list. There are a few different ones ([email protected] for example). And check your safe senders list to make sure all those addresses are on there. Beyond that, it's all on Julep. They have had sender issues in the past and several of us on here were affected. I just don't think they are staffed appropriately to seriously investigate the issue. Which makes sense - they are a small business and they use cheap email software.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Ahhhh so I wanted to use Jules on my order and the CS agent did not apply my Jules to the order, but they were applied before I called.  And now I can't change it myself because all 3 of my add-ons (Monaco, Tania, and Rae) are sold out.  This system is really frustrating!  Their CS agents must be pulling their hair out by the end of the day!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The March birthstone polish is the only reason im thinking of taking a box.  I want access to the secret store so I can get it with the bemine code.



Will that code still be valid by then? I'm def using it if so! If im not mistaken the code expires on the 1st. I keep going back and forth on skipping because of that.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too, I used to get regular emails from them and I emailed a few times trying to get their regular emails again and nothing.
It's so frustrating.  I had complained &amp; they told me to add their email to my address book and that fixed the problem for about 2 weeks and then nothing for me too.  I guess they don't care that customers want to get their emails and buy their product. 






I agree! I got an email a few months ago asking if I was getting their emails I told them I wasn't but they just said they were working on it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I know they are getting rid of the free polish code for taking three boxes, but someone posted that that may not happen until April according to Juleps Facebook reply. I emailed them on Friday but have not heard back. March would only be my second month in a row, but I would be willing to take it if it meant I could still get a free polish code after taking April. I wish I knew!!!!! If they don't email me back by tomorrow, I may have to call them. Although, I don't know what to believe anymore....
OFFICIALLY heard back from Julep today that the free polish code will be no more after this month. I was hoping with a glimmer of hope that the rumor about extending it thru April was true but no. "Stay tuned in the future!" What does that mean? FOR ME, it means I am skipping. 

*Nell Martin* (Julep)

Feb 24 01:59 PM

Hi Vania,

Thank you for reaching out to us. The free polish offer is still available if the March box is your third box in a row. However, this promotion will not be active after this box. We are always improving and adding new promotions to Julep Maven. Stay tuned in the future!

Thank you for being a Julep Maven. Please always feel free to reach out to us if you have any further questions on this or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Until then, we hope you have a wonderful rest of your day!

Maven Experience Team

Thanks for posting, looks like im skipping. I signed up with Square Hue because they have a 25% off going on, that should fill the nail polish void in my heart.


----------



## lorez88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting, looks like im skipping. I signed up with Square Hue because they have a 25% off going on, that should fill the nail polish void in my heart.
25% off!? I had decided to skip Julep this month, but now it looks like I'm going to be getting new polishes in March anyway!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting, looks like im skipping. I signed up with Square Hue because they have a 25% off going on, that should fill the nail polish void in my heart.
25% off!? I had decided to skip Julep this month, but now it looks like I'm going to be getting new polishes in March anyway! 





If you sign up for their emails they send you a code for the 25% off.


----------



## lorez88 (Feb 25, 2014)

> If you sign up for their emails they send you a code for the 25% off.


 Yay! Just ordered a box, thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 25, 2014)

I got a response to my email to customer service and they said that I will be receiving both Rae and Tania (Rae says 0).  I'm starting to think all the 'sold-out' business is just to generate a buzz and that they probably have a whole truckload full of them.  Anyone remember when the Champagne trio came out? They said oh, it will never be this price again, buy now!  Then like days later it was $10 for the set and now all the colors are in savvy deals.

Oh well, I'm happy with what's coming and now I just have to decide what I'm going to use my free polish code on.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a response to my email to customer service and they said that I will be receiving both Rae and Tania (Rae says 0).  *I'm starting to think all the 'sold-out' business is just to generate a buzz and that they probably have a whole truckload full of them. * Anyone remember when the Champagne trio came out? They said oh, it will never be this price again, buy now!  Then like days later it was $10 for the set and now all the colors are in savvy deals.

Oh well, I'm happy with what's coming and now I just have to decide what I'm going to use my free polish code on.
I agree &amp; I'm not complaining because I didn't take a box and I still want Rae and probably Tania.

Right now the whole collection says "out of stock" but yet, "coming soon!".  In my mind, don't put "coming soon!" *if it's not.*


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello! New member here , I've been lurking for a little though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been a maven for close to 2 years now, and I feel like I'm gradually losing interest. I've been skipping more and mor, though I did take the upgrade last month (I had the Jules....) Personally, all these dumb moves are annoying me. $3 polishes on sale 24/7, loss of skips, those ugly pliÃ© wands and taking away other features. The list just goes on. Plus the colours are getting really old. And what annoys me is that they know what we like! They even make it! They just turn it into an addon. I'm like seriously? EVERYONE is going crazy over colours like Tania and Rae, why can't they go into our boxes? But no, they take at least $25 bucks to get. Same with other colours. Casper, Etta and Gianna are all favourites of mine. They were also all featured addons:eusa_wall: it's getting really annoying, and I'm not buying a box so I can buy something else that I Do actually like.... Greedy much julep? You need a major overhaul at this point. Sorry folks lol, my rant is over.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello! New member here , I've been lurking for a little though




I've been a maven for close to 2 years now, and I feel like I'm gradually losing interest. I've been skipping more and mor, though I did take the upgrade last month (I had the Jules....)
Personally, all these dumb moves are annoying me. $3 polishes on sale 24/7, loss of skips, those ugly pliÃ© wands and taking away other features. The list just goes on. Plus the colours are getting really old. And what annoys me is that they know what we like! They even make it! They just turn it into an addon. I'm like seriously? EVERYONE is going crazy over colours like Tania and Rae, why can't they go into our boxes? But no, they take at least $25 bucks to get. Same with other colours. Casper, Etta and Gianna are all favourites of mine. They were also all featured addons:eusa_wall: it's getting really annoying, and I'm not buying a box so I can buy something else that I Do actually like....
Greedy much julep? You need a major overhaul at this point.

Sorry folks lol, my rant is over.
I'm a newer Julep member (I joined and then was in that two weeks of subscribers who can't-skip window, which sucks) and I already am seeing what you're talking about.  I really wanted Monaco and Rae but both were sold out by the time I got to the landing page.  I would have had to take the box with Monaco to get it and in the process get LiLou, which I was just not interested in.  

Rae was sold out the whole time basically and the few times it wasn't I couldn't add it because I had a sold-out add on already (Tania).

I had to call customer service twice just to get my add-ons adjusted to what I wanted.

And even though Rae shows up now in my order (after CS added it for me themselves) I still am not guaranteed to get it and they will charge me for it NOW and refund my money later if there is no stock.  And then the CS agent did not add on my Jules for one of the bottles free, which was on my order the whole time, and by the time I noticed it was too late to do it myself.

If I'm going to spend $20-$35 on nail polish per month I would like the option to get what I actually want instead of them telling me what I can and can't buy.  I do understand that it is a subscription service, but if they wanted to send out random things they could make a random subscription. 

Basically I think they should let you pick whatever two colors you want for your own box (and then the beauty product or third polish) so you can make sure you don't get dupes/colors you don't want.  I also think if they are offering a polish as an add-on they should make sure they have enough stock for the demand instead of putting us through this annoying can/can't add things process.

I am unsure of my future with Julep right now.  I do like their polish and colors and it's fun looking over the swatches and picking a box every month.  But if it's like this every single month where it's so hard to get the polishes I actually want then I will probably cancel and just get their stuff on sale or eBay.  Plus they started off on the wrong foot with me, since I thought I could skip when I wanted when I joined and then suddenly two weeks later I couldn't.  It sucks knowing you HAVE TO take a box and lose any Jules you accumulated or just completely cancel your account.

End Rant.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Feb 25, 2014)

Exactly! The only reason I'm still a maven is for my remaining Jules (approx. 1700), the free shipping and the ability to skip. Julep has just been going downhill. They need to stop all these $3 for everyone!!!! sales and bring back incentives so people actually take there box instead of getting 4x the stuff from the sales + a coupon, or just shop somewhere else entirely. This includes creating something to replace the free polish, and well curated boxes with NEW colours. Not just colours with new names. There are already a ton of light purples, yellows, etc. We know they can do glow in the darks, textures, mattes, holos, duochromes, flakies, chunky glitters, metallics and so much more. They need to mix it up more. And they are enough profile types to create 'safe' boxes as well as crazy ones so everyone can have something to crave. Making people not want to skip is probably more effective then forcing them to buy. We all know about flys and vinegar... And while they're at it, they can overhaul the mystery boxes, because they are clearly not working as is. They were so tempting before, and the recent ones were a disappointment and did not live up to claims. I bought only the addon, and while I have yet to receive it, it's pretty disappointing. We were promised $40+ in product and I can currently purchase all 3 colours for $17-something. They are going to get an email when I receive it, because that is not even close... It's sad, because I can SOO see the potential, but it's not happening. I love the idea of getting high quality colours, some I love and some I may have never thought of wearing, for a discounted price. They need to remember their goal of being a popular high-end brand, and not a cheap disposable fashion brand that people wear once because it's cheap and crappy and and matches their dress. Whoever compared them to a lover was SPOT ON.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you sign up for their emails they send you a code for the 25% off.
Yay! Just ordered a box, thanks!!!



Youre welcome! Glad to be an enabler.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello! New member here , I've been lurking for a little though




I've been a maven for close to 2 years now, and I feel like I'm gradually losing interest. I've been skipping more and mor, though I did take the upgrade last month (I had the Jules....)
Personally, all these dumb moves are annoying me. $3 polishes on sale 24/7, loss of skips, those ugly pliÃ© wands and taking away other features. The list just goes on. Plus the colours are getting really old. And what annoys me is that they know what we like! They even make it! They just turn it into an addon. I'm like seriously? EVERYONE is going crazy over colours like Tania and Rae, why can't they go into our boxes? But no, they take at least $25 bucks to get. Same with other colours. Casper, Etta and Gianna are all favourites of mine. They were also all featured addons:eusa_wall: it's getting really annoying, and I'm not buying a box so I can buy something else that I Do actually like....
Greedy much julep? You need a major overhaul at this point.

Sorry folks lol, my rant is over.
Welcome, I agree 100% Julep is not making it fun to be a maven anymore.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 26, 2014)

> Right now the whole collection says "out of stock" but yet, "coming soon!". Â In my mind, don't put "coming soon!" *if it's not.*Â Â


 What do you mean? The maven box contents come out for the public at the beginning of each month. With the exception of the cuticle pusher from the January collection ( -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), they finish completing the maven orders &amp; then stock up for everybody else.


> It's sad, because I can SOO see the potential, but it's not happening. I love the idea of getting high quality colours, some I love and some I may have never thought of wearing, for a discounted price. They need to remember their goal of being a popular high-end brand, and not a cheap disposable fashion brand that people wear once because it's cheap and crappy and and matches their dress. *Whoever compared them to a lover was SPOT ON.*


 That was me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha thank you!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What do you mean? The maven box contents come out for the public at the beginning of each month. With the exception of the cuticle pusher from the January collection ( -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), they finish completing the maven orders &amp; then stock up for everybody else.
That was me!



Haha thank you!
Sorry, I was referring to Rae only, since there have been rumors that it will not be available after the Maven boxes come out.

I hope this is not true though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 26, 2014)

My mom forgot to skip and has no idea what her profile setting was set to.  Should be interesting to see what she receives!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, I was referring to Rae only, since there have been rumors that it will not be available after the Maven boxes come out.

Â 

I hope this is not true though.Â 






Haha I love that emoticon! I luckily snagged Rae during one of the several times it was back in stock for an hour... But I didn't get Tania and I'm regretting that now! Hopefully I can get it in trade or with a coupon later. (I never ever ever pay full price for polish, it's like a rule haha)


----------



## autopilot (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I was referring to Rae only, since there have been rumors that it will not be available after the Maven boxes come out.

I hope this is not true though. 




If that's true, that would be the dumbest thing ever. Pantone "colour of the year" only available in limited quantities in March maven boxes? Nuh-uh. No way.

They will try to flog this baby at full price as long as they can get away with it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2014)

On the topic of phone problems in Julep's end the past couple of days: My office's computer network went down Monday afternoon -- and our desk phones are on the network, so I spent the afternoon watching cat videos and just generally playing on my iPhone until my boss decided to have an impromptu department meeting since NO ONE could do anything. At all. There was no workaround because *everything* we do requires the metwork. It was finally fixed shortly after most of us gave up and went home. I would not be surprised to find out that this was what was happening with Julep as well.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the topic of phone problems in Julep's end the past couple of days: My office's computer network went down Monday afternoon -- and our desk phones are on the network, so I spent the afternoon watching cat videos and just generally playing on my iPhone until my boss decided to have an impromptu department meeting since NO ONE could do anything. At all. There was no workaround because *everything* we do requires the metwork. It was finally fixed shortly after most of us gave up and went home. I would not be surprised to find out that this was what was happening with Julep as well.

Same at our office when the network goes down - our phones use a VOIP network. No computer = no phone.

Once we had a power outage in the am - we got sent home.


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 26, 2014)

Did anyone else get an email today about a new polish subscription from Nailtini?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get an email today about a new polish subscription from Nailtini?
I didn't but I just took a look and it looks interesting. I like the idea that they will send you two empty bottles, along with the 3 nail polish colors, for mixing. I've been interested in doing that!


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't but I just took a look and it looks interesting. I like the idea that they will send you two empty bottles, along with the 3 nail polish colors, for mixing. I've been interested in doing that!
Their website lists it as $25 a month, but the email I got is supposed to be a deal (?) at $20/month including free shipping.  The code is TINI4TBC


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If that's true, that would be the dumbest thing ever. Pantone "colour of the year" only available in limited quantities in March maven boxes? Nuh-uh. No way.

They will try to flog this baby at full price as long as they can get away with it.
Someone posted on FB that a CS rep told her that.  Not saying that makes it true, just saying that at least 1 person is claiming to have been told that by Julep.  But yes, that would pretty much be the definition of the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Feb 26, 2014)

> Someone posted on FB that a CS rep told her that.Â  Not saying that makes it true, just saying that at least 1 person is claiming to have been told that by Julep.Â  But yes, that would pretty much be the definition of the dumbest thing ever.Â


 not even going to try to guess lol. They are so confusing. I really wish they would have really went with the Pantone/ colour forcast (there were 11 colours! It would have been perfect!) instead of a riviera. You like vacations, we get it, julep... I guess I just never got this theme. Some they nail, this one, not so much...


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 26, 2014)

Yikes! I had still been posting in the February thread and wondered where everyone had gone!  




dumb me.

I am just glad I'm not the only one who was disappointed in this month's box.  I was a maven for less than a year and I have gotten polishes from Julep that were far too similar in color and finish for me to bother spending $20 on them.

But not that it matters anyway - after the My Maven cheating debacle, the plie wand that I am completely uninterested in, and the horrendous shipping I've been dealing with from them for months now.. I finally cancelled.

I'll still be checking the pulse on what's going on with them though, since I loved most of their nail polishes - but enough is enough! I can't support a company that is so clearly not in it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 26, 2014)

> Someone posted on FB that a CS rep told her that.Â  Not saying that makes it true, just saying that at least 1 person is claiming to have been told that by Julep.Â  But yes, that would pretty much be the definition of the dumbest thing ever.Â


 Without a doubt. Let's hope that came from a CS newbie who didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 27, 2014)

This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.


I think it's because it was called the Pantone color of Spring or whatever. It's a really pretty color, don't get me wrong, but I also think that when they slap a fancy title onto it people just believe it's special and want to have it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

> This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.


 I just like anything purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yeah, I think all of the above.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.
Really?  I think Rae is a beautiful color.  And I think the rest of the collection is either blah or I already have colors just like them.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.
I just think it's a beautiful color that will look great with my skin tone, and I don't have anything like it in my stash.  I have to admit the 'color of the year' hype does get me a little extra interested as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scriptedending (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This had me really curious &amp; I think it's finally safe to ask. What was all the hype for Rae about? Was it because it's a Pantone shade? The silver cap? The add-on price? Somebody enlighten me, I just don't see the appeal.

I think that it's a pretty color, I don't have anything like it in my collection, and it's well priced as an add-on. Obviously, taste is subjective, and what some find to be appealing others do not. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay! I'm excited, I just checked up on the tracking for my Julep order from a little more than a week ago. Today was my original estimated arrival date, but it got pushed back to March 4-5. But according to the tracking it was delivered today after all! It will be waiting for me when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now if 4pm can just hurry on up and get here...


----------



## sylarana (Feb 27, 2014)

I think Rae is a pretty color unlike anything I already own. And $5 is a good price. I couldn't care less about the color of the year statement.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 27, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered essie - splash of grenadine from amazon.. and then another 10 polishes I found lol I've definitely accounted for not taking my box this month! I had zero essie polishes in my collection though, since the one I used to have was "borrowed" and never returned, so I feel justified?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone's box been billed/shipped yet? I had a bank mishap and my box is still listed as pending, so I wanted to see if it was just me, or if anyone else was still waiting, too.


----------



## scriptedending (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone's box been billed/shipped yet? I had a bank mishap and my box is still listed as pending, so I wanted to see if it was just me, or if anyone else was still waiting, too.

Mine was charged to my credit card today, but my order status is "pending" so I assume it has not shipped yet.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone's box been billed/shipped yet? I had a bank mishap and my box is still listed as pending, so I wanted to see if it was just me, or if anyone else was still waiting, too.

I have a pending charge to my bank account today, but no shipping notice yet.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 27, 2014)

Issue has been solved with the help of Martha from Julep CS. (and your input, too, of course, thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## DoubleShot (Feb 28, 2014)

Thought I'd share my recent purchase while we're all waiting on March to come. I took advantage of the Everbody wins deal, couldn't resist since it included a polish with my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













The inside of the bag is so silky and has pockets! I'm in love.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a bank mishap as well, I had to change my default card. I emailed them, hopefully they can get it taken care of in the morning,


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 28, 2014)

> Thought I'd share my recent purchase while we're all waiting on March to come. I took advantage of the Hollywood deal, couldn't resist since it included a polish with my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That looks pretty snazzy! What's that pink bottle on the right?


----------



## DoubleShot (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That looks pretty snazzy! What's that pink bottle on the right?
Ellie! I randomly picked an add on to bump me over the $25 minimum purchase. It's up for trade =)


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 28, 2014)

> Thought I'd share my recent purchase while we're all waiting on March to come. I took advantage of the Everbody wins deal, couldn't resist since it included a polish with my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Awe, that bag looks really cute! I have been debating doing the Everybody coupon code but I just bought a ton of Zoya polish so I am just taking the box and 3 add ons this month. Love those polish colors though! Has anyone's box been billed/shipped yet? I had a bank mishap and my box is still listed as pending, so I wanted to see if it was just me, or if anyone else was still waiting, mine


 I was charged today but no shipping confirmation yet. Last month my box came a lot more quickly than I expected so I hope that is also the case this month. I live in Denver so I am not sure if shipping is faster here for some reason, but so far I have not had any shipping issues.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone posted on FB that a CS rep told her that.  Not saying that makes it true, just saying that at least 1 person is claiming to have been told that by Julep.  But yes, that would pretty much be the definition of the dumbest thing ever.
I didn't read the comment you all are referencing...

But Julep has always set aside a certain set amount of each color for the monthly selections--they "sell out", but they're not out--just out of what they set aside for the boxes, and then after they go out the colors go live for purchase in the shop.  The color should be available in the shop soon.  And if not, I'd put money it goes on sale or special in the near future anyways.  They've never not released a "limited" etc color in the past, to my knowledge.  And this is the "big" color of the year, they're not going to miss out on that money.

And I saw before somebody mentioned Essie's splash of grenadine.  I have that color on right now.  It is a very good option for radiant orchid, and a great formula.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 28, 2014)

I am sooo happy that my order arrived yesterday instead of next week! I had three packages waiting for me when I got home from work (a swap item and my LBB purchase came too!) It felt like Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is what I got from Julep:






I'm new to Julep so I'm working on building up my collection. All this was $27.97. I feel like I totally scored!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't read the comment you all are referencing...

But Julep has always set aside a certain set amount of each color for the monthly selections--they "sell out", but they're not out--just out of what they set aside for the boxes, and then after they go out the colors go live for purchase in the shop.  The color should be available in the shop soon.  And if not, I'd put money it goes on sale or special in the near future anyways.  They've never not released a "limited" etc color in the past, to my knowledge.  And this is the "big" color of the year, they're not going to miss out on that money.

And I saw before somebody mentioned Essie's splash of grenadine.  I have that color on right now.  It is a very good option for radiant orchid, and a great formula.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It was more a discussion of why is CS telling people that (if they did)/why was everything showing as sold out when we know that both scenarios (them actually "not restocking" it, or it actually being sold out) were unlikely.  Creating an artificial demand for certain colors is just annoying.  I would be surprised not to see all of the "sold out" colors available at maven pricing (vs. $4.99) very soon, if not in the SS tomorrow.  My guess is that the CS rep probably just didn't know so they made up an answer. 

eta:

This post is responding to an inquiry re:  Rae:


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 28, 2014)

Got my shipment notification this morning, estimated arrival is Monday. (I'm in Seattle) I also received an email about an hour ago for my free polish for taking 3 boxes. Yay!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my shipment notification this morning, estimated arrival is Monday. (I'm in Seattle) I also received an email about an hour ago for my free polish for taking 3 boxes. Yay!
My estimate is also Monday, although I'm in San Diego. I find mine arrive quickly on the Julep shipment spectrum.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Feb 28, 2014)

> My estimate is also Monday, although I'm in San Diego. I find mine arrive quickly on the Julep shipment spectrum.


 Same here. I'm in the Bay Area so I usually get the monthly boxes 3 days after it's been shipped. It'll be 4 days later this time though, because it got shipped on a Thursday this time &amp; nobody gets mail on Sunday.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, mine is estimated to get to me in Madison, WI, on Monday, March 3rd.  Probably because it has a USPS tracking number


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 28, 2014)

Is this really possible??? I pray it is! Just got my shipping email 5 minutes ago and tracking shows estimated delivery of Monday!





Chances are it will get pushed back because that is Julep, and also because we are about to get slammed with another crazy snow storm



  But I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## moma238 (Feb 28, 2014)

Skipped this month, colors were just meh to me.  I am still waiting on my mystery box which is scheduled to be delivered between Feb 13-17  so who knows when in March I will actually get my order.  Sadly this is just another reason I might bite the bullet and finally cancel my Julep subscription.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 28, 2014)

> Is this really possible??? I pray it is! Just got my shipping email 5 minutes ago and tracking shows estimated delivery of Monday!
> 
> Chances are it will get pushed backÂ because that is Julep, and also because we are about to get slammed with another crazy snow storm
> 
> ...


 I usually always get mine in a couple days, here's hoping for you!!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine also says Monday, hope it's true!  Although last time I think it took 1 or 2 days longer than their estimated delivery date


----------



## AMaas (Feb 28, 2014)

I was scrolling through a blog post on BellaSugar today of the best Spring shades, and I saw this Julep color in the list.  It's not in the regular March collection, it wasn't an Add On, and I can't find it in the store...maybe it's going to be in the Secret Store? 

It seems too light to be the March Aquamarine shade, but you never know!  This color is called Shannon.     

http://www.bellasugar.com/New-Nail-Polish-Spring-2014-34084558





For comparison, I found a pic of an Aquamarine gemstone:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

That's a pretty color! I know my computer is ancient because it had a hard time loading that site! It seems too different to be the aquamarine color. But you're right, maybe secret shop?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was scrolling through a blog post on BellaSugar today of the best Spring shades, and I saw this Julep color in the list.  It's not in the regular March collection, it wasn't an Add On, and I can't find it in the store...maybe it's going to be in the Secret Store? 

It seems too light to be the March Aquamarine shade, but you never know!  This color is called Shannon.     

http://www.bellasugar.com/New-Nail-Polish-Spring-2014-34084558





For comparison, I found a pic of an Aquamarine gemstone:  




THAT POLISH IS GORGEOUS. GET ON MY NAILS RIGHT MEOW, POLISH.


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 1, 2014)

Shannon is definitely green, and not aquamarine. Plus, the cap is black and the rest of the birthstone collection has a gold cap. March is my birthday month...don't mess this one up too, Julep!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shannon is definitely green, and not aquamarine. Plus, the cap is black and the rest of the birthstone collection has a gold cap. March is my birthday month...don't mess this one up too, Julep!
I agree, I have been looking for an aquamarine polish for ages.


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 1, 2014)

So the secret store is open! And, there isn't a single thing I want. No birthstone polish, Julep? Come on. I couldn't even get Tania and now...?? Sorry, I just think it's time for me and Julep to break up. Nothing to get excited about anymore...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 1, 2014)

It's not showing up in the secret store for me either, but someone shared the direct link with me.

Aretha, March Birthstone polish: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/aretha.html


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 1, 2014)

> It's not showing up in the secret store for me either, but someone shared the direct link with me. Aretha, March Birthstone polish: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/aretha.html


 Thank you so much for posting. I don't know what I was expecting, but this isn't it. I think I was expecting more color pay off? This looks like a beautiful top coat in the swatch. But, I have one similar. I was hoping for an actual holo glitter like the other months. Thank you again for posting...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for posting. I don't know what I was expecting, but this isn't it. I think I was expecting more color pay off? This looks like a beautiful top coat in the swatch. But, I have one similar....
Yeah I saw the blue and said, "ooooh!" and then looked at the swatch and made a sad trombone noise. It looks _exactly _like Camille to me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 1, 2014)

If the whole store isn't showing up for you, try sorting by newest. A bunch more showed up when I did that, including the Wizard of Oz set for $20.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not showing up in the secret store for me either, but someone shared the direct link with me.

Aretha, March Birthstone polish: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/aretha.html







Thanks for sharing the link! I expected March's color to be more... aquamarine. I still love it though so I grabbed it along with Marion and Gwyneth from the sale.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 1, 2014)

Didn't the wizard of oz set come out a few months ago at QVC or am I mistaken??


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I'm thoroughly annoyed.

I wanted a special aquamarine full coverage glitter for my birthday, but I guess it looks like I'm getting a glitter top coat.

As if I don't have enough of those already.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 1, 2014)

I also wanna point out that there are 4 polishes from the Boudoir collection that made their way into the Secret Store. Not sure if that's good that they're discounting recent polishes so quickly now...


----------



## AMaas (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't the wizard of oz set come out a few months ago at QVC or am I mistaken??
It sure did...and it's still $35 on QVC! 

It's $19.99 in the Julep Secret Store right now.  http://www.julep.com/the-wizard-of-oz-collection.html


----------



## AMaas (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shannon is definitely green, and not aquamarine. Plus, the cap is black and the rest of the birthstone collection has a gold cap. March is my birthday month...don't mess this one up too, Julep!
Good point - forgot about the caps being gold for the birthstone collection. Maybe it will be in the March mystery box.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm weirdly excited about Mauve-ulous. I think it's so lovely!! The glitter will perfectly accent the creme... And I think the aquamarine glitter topcoat for March is really pretty. Other than that I don't see anything else I want though. I have tried a bunch of different codes and can't seem to get any further discount... Are most codes invalid for the secret store? I am being wishy washy right now on whether to spend the money when I JUST ordered a bunch of stuff 2 weeks ago and my maven box is on the way...... Edit: I was just scrolling back through the pages trying to catch up and saw the swatch of the March birthstone color, and now I might have changed my mind. On bare nails it's barely noticeable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is not what I was expecting. I'm a little disappointed now.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I saw the blue and said, "ooooh!" and then looked at the swatch and made a sad trombone noise. It looks _exactly _like Camille to me.






Oh my gosh they are identical! WTH


----------



## redjill (Mar 1, 2014)

Wish I had money because my konjac sponge is way past its prime and I'm running low on the face cleansing oil. Stupid Las Vegas, taking all my money...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree about the aquamarine; it should have been a full coverage polish like the other two. Otherwise it's very pretty.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know it seems like a lot of people are getting turned off by Julep, so I must be in the minority lol, but I am still dangerously addicted to them :/. Just picked up Aretha, the Wizard of Oz set and the color caddy... Poor wallet...


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Yeah I saw the blue and said, "ooooh!" and then looked at the swatch and made a sad trombone noise. It looks _exactly_ like Camille to me.


 Yep, and Portia too.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> I know it seems like a lot of people are getting turned off by Julep, so I must be in the minority lol, but I am still dangerously addicted to them :/. Just picked up Aretha, the Wizard of Oz set and the color caddy... Poor wallet...


 I feel the same way. I was really in to Julep mid-late last year, then after the November box I wasn't really in to anything. I didn't take the December or the January box and didn't order anything - even when I had a free polish code! Then in February I took my box and loved it and have since been on a Julep buying binge! As of right now I am loving the latest colors (I know I am quite alone on that thought). I have my monthly box with 3 add-ons on it's way, an order with maybe 6-8 polishes from the red carpet sets coming, and now I just placed a secret store order for Mae and the set of 4 neutrals. I haven't spent this much at Julep for about 6 months, but lately I am really loving it. I do however feel like the Secret Store prices are higher than they used to be and I was definitely expecting the birth stone polish to be a full coverage glitter. But overall I am still really happy with Julep.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

I just realized that when my current orders come in I will have exceeded all my space in my current Julep holder. Trying to decide if I should get the color caddy while it is $19.99 in the Secret Store. I think I recall initial reviews not been good but it looks OK from the pics. Does anyone have it and recommend/not recommend it?


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't the wizard of oz set come out a few months ago at QVC or am I mistaken??

It did. And after looking at the swatches, Tin Man looks like Rebel with a different name. I can't quite picture a name for Emerald City, but it also looks like a repurposed shade to me.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 1, 2014)

How long does it typically take to get the code for the free polish? I don't want to jump on the phone this morning asking where it is if they're going to be sending it out in the next day or so. Thanks!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just realized that when my current orders come in I will have exceeded all my space in my current Julep holder. Trying to decide if I should get the color caddy while it is $19.99 in the Secret Store. I think I recall initial reviews not been good but it looks OK from the pics. Does anyone have it and recommend/not recommend it?
I have one and I would recommend it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 1, 2014)

I forgot to cancel this month. But the good news is my box is out for delivery. Hopefully I like the colors better in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 1, 2014)

> I feel the same way. I was really in to Julep mid-late last year, then after the November box I wasn't really in to anything. I didn't take the December or the January box and didn't order anything - even when I had a free polish code! Then in February I took my box and loved it and have since been on a Julep buying binge! As of right now I am loving the latest colors (I know I am quite alone on that thought). I have my monthly box with 3 add-ons on it's way, an order with maybe 6-8 polishes from the red carpet sets coming, and now I just placed a secret store order for Mae and the set of 4 neutrals. I haven't spent this much at Julep for about 6 months, but lately I am really loving it. I do however feel like the Secret Store prices are higher than they used to be and I was definitely expecting the birth stone polish to be a full coverage glitter. But overall I am still really happy with Julep.


 Haha, good to know I'm not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 1, 2014)

FYI anyone thinking of getting the Butterfly Garden or Jelly Shoes sets... You can get the individual polishes cheaper in the Savvy Deals. $2.99 a piece instead of $9.99 for the set.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> > I just realized that when my current orders come in I will have exceeded all my space in my current Julep holder. Trying to decide if I should get the color caddy while it is $19.99 in the Secret Store. I think I recall initial reviews not been good but it looks OK from the pics. Does anyone have it and recommend/not recommend it?
> 
> 
> I have one and I would recommend it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, I'm gunna go back and place my second secret store order for the day for the Color Caddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Mar 1, 2014)

So instead of getting a monthly box I used my free polish code on some polish in the savvy deals sections and spent a grand total of $5...I think I might do this from now on because I got to pick out things I like for real cheap and I ordered during the maven window and already got my box!




Left to right: Kyla, Monica, Mila, Ellie, Joanna


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 1, 2014)

I already got my box in KY, I can't believe it!! Rae and Elisa are gorgeous in person. I love the little candy stick extra that they stuck in there, too! Still regretting that I didn't grab Tania but hopefully I can get it cheap with a code when it comes back in stock.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> I already got my box in KY, I can't believe it!! Rae and Elisa are gorgeous in person. I love the little candy stick extra that they stuck in there, too! Still regretting that I didn't grab Tania but hopefully I can get it cheap with a code when it comes back in stock.


 Wow congrats on getting your box so quickly. I'm getting both of those colors too and they look gorgeous!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my shipping email and it says it was shipped today with estimated delivery Monday! I think that is impossible but that would be awesome if I got it that early.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 1, 2014)

> Someone posted on FB that a CS rep told her that.Â  Not saying that makes it true, just saying that at least 1 person is claiming to have been told that by Julep.Â  But yes, that would pretty much be the definition of the dumbest thing ever.Â


 It's not aquamarine? I think this is kind of disappointing. Betty was gorgeous and Rosa was nice too, and this just doesn't seem to fit in. It's not gemstone like at all, and as others have mentioned, there are a bunch or dupes or almost dupes julep has been making for years.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone else get the contest email today?   I'm not familiar with Scoutmob, but I like the idea of supporting independent business owners (products, shops, restaurants, etc.)  I went to their site, and you get 15% off your first purchase for signing up.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else get the contest email today?   I'm not familiar with Scoutmob, but I like the idea of supporting independent business owners (products, shops, restaurants, etc.)  I went to their site, and you get 15% off your first purchase for signing up. 






No email here, but I haven't been getting anything other than Maven window emails lately from them.


----------



## DRae (Mar 1, 2014)

maybe if it were chunky glitter or somethingâ€¦ you really can't even see the tint on the bear nailâ€¦


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> Got my shipping email and it says it was shipped today with estimated delivery Monday! I think that is impossible but that would be awesome if I got it that early.


 I just got the same exact email. Forget snail mail, this ones coming by cheetah!


----------



## DRae (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got the same exact email. Forget snail mail, this ones coming by cheetah!
hahahahaâ€¦ it must have been a massive email, i got the same thing too...


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was scrolling through a blog post on BellaSugar today of the best Spring shades, and I saw this Julep color in the list.  It's not in the regular March collection, it wasn't an Add On, and I can't find it in the store...maybe it's going to be in the Secret Store? 

It seems too light to be the March Aquamarine shade, but you never know!  This color is called Shannon.     

http://www.bellasugar.com/New-Nail-Polish-Spring-2014-34084558





For comparison, I found a pic of an Aquamarine gemstone:  




Whaaaa?  I need that color because A) its my name and B) I love the color!


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just realized that when my current orders come in I will have exceeded all my space in my current Julep holder. Trying to decide if I should get the color caddy while it is $19.99 in the Secret Store. I think I recall initial reviews not been good but it looks OK from the pics. Does anyone have it and recommend/not recommend it?

I have 2 of the caddies and love them. I definitely recommend them!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2014)

Well phooey, I'm just disappointed in Aretha. I was so excited after seeing the past two month's birthstone polishes, but March doesn't quite live up to them.




I got it anyways though, because, well it's my birthday month and I just have to! LOL And of course, the Wizard of Oz set! I'm hoping I'll get the polishes before my birthday but probably not, a girl can wish though. ::crosses fingers::


----------



## sylarana (Mar 1, 2014)

I got Betty and while it is gorgeous, it also didn't last on me at all .. chipped after a few hours. Which is rare for glitters. So, I'm not sure I'll get any more of the birthstone polishes. And Aretha is just not interesting to me .. Tania looks much nicer (at least based on their swatches). It's also a bit weird that they seem to come up with a polish that is very similar to the birthstone each month. Rosa looked a lot like Cameron .. and now Tania and Aretha are kind of similar (not to mention the older dupes).

I think I'll pass this secret store .. though I've always wanted Cleopatra.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> > I just realized that when my current orders come in I will have exceeded all my space in my current Julep holder. Trying to decide if I should get the color caddy while it is $19.99 in the Secret Store. I think I recall initial reviews not been good but it looks OK from the pics. Does anyone have it and recommend/not recommend it?
> 
> 
> I have 2 of the caddies and love them. I definitely recommend them!


 Yay so good to hear. I placed my order for one... Now I have another polish holder to fill up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Betty and while it is gorgeous, it also didn't last on me at all .. chipped after a few hours. Which is rare for glitters. So, I'm not sure I'll get any more of the birthstone polishes. And Aretha is just not interesting to me .. Tania looks much nicer (at least based on their swatches). It's also a bit weird that they seem to come up with a polish that is very similar to the birthstone each month. Rosa looked a lot like Cameron .. and now Tania and Aretha are kind of similar (not to mention the older dupes).

I think I'll pass this secret store .. though I've always wanted Cleopatra.
Cleopatra is great!  It's such a grown up way to do black without being over the top.  I just love the finish and the formula is amazing - goes on super easy and dries quickly.  It also looks wonderful with a glitter top coat. I paired it with Urban Decay Ziggy (golden top coat packed with multi-colored microglitter) from the winter 2011 collection and got so many compliments for NYE this year.


----------



## credit22 (Mar 2, 2014)

Seeing the March polish makes me dread the October polish. October is my birthday month, and I was so excited for a full coverage opal glitter. Now I bet it'll be a boring top coat.


----------



## redjill (Mar 2, 2014)

> Seeing the March polish makes me dread the October polish. October is my birthday month, and I was so excited for a full coverage opal glitter. Now I bet it'll be a boring top coat.


 Or it could end up being a pink glitter.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 2, 2014)

I ended up picking up Aretha and Annmarie with the bemine code, and Margot in the secret shop. Every time I see pictures of Margot I can't help but think how gorgeous it is.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not showing up in the secret store for me either, but someone shared the direct link with me.

Aretha, March Birthstone polish: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/aretha.html






I had so much hope and anticipation for this color now that I see it its like meh... I think Julep could have done better. On the fence about purchasing it.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 2, 2014)

My It Girl box plus Rae &amp; Tania


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I'm thoroughly annoyed.

I wanted a special aquamarine full coverage glitter for my birthday, but I guess it looks like I'm getting a glitter top coat.

As if I don't have enough of those already. 




Same here.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Im weak I ordered Aretha and Shoshanna.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 2, 2014)

I would have ordered something if my free polish code had showed up, but because I had to deal with a credit card issue, I'm thinking I won't get my free polish code until Monday at least. If it shows up and the Wizard of Oz collection is still in stock, I might try to use it with that. Or use it to grab Aretha.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 2, 2014)

I snagged the Wizard of Oz set, plus the mauvelous duo, and the electric days duo. It's a best of all categories for me - pastels, neons and jewel tones. I can't even remember what is in my actual maven of that's on its way!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up picking up Aretha and Annmarie with the bemine code, and Margot in the secret shop. Every time I see pictures of Margot I can't help but think how gorgeous it is.

I tried all day long yesterday with different combinations of polishes to use the BEMINE code, and it said invalid every time I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad.


----------



## acostakk (Mar 2, 2014)

> I tried all day long yesterday with different combinations of polishes to use the BEMINE code, and it said invalid every time I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad.


 I got it to work with one full price polish and a bunch if sale ones in my cart. Came out to $12 and some change for 4 polishes. And then I thought "meh. I probably have dupes for all of those" and closed the window.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 2, 2014)

I was only able to get it working with two full priced polishes


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up picking up Aretha and Annmarie with the bemine code, and Margot in the secret shop. Every time I see pictures of Margot I can't help but think how gorgeous it is.

I tried all day long yesterday with different combinations of polishes to use the BEMINE code, and it said invalid every time I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad.

You should definitely contact them about that. Did you use 2 full priced polishes?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried all day long yesterday with different combinations of polishes to use the BEMINE code, and it said invalid every time I tried





I'm sad.
I got it to work with one full price polish and a bunch if sale ones in my cart. Came out to $12 and some change for 4 polishes. And then I thought "meh. I probably have dupes for all of those" and closed the window. It wouldn't let me do that, only applied the discount to full price ones.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should definitely contact them about that. Did you use 2 full priced polishes?

No, I had several sale polishes and one full price. My understanding was that you just had to have at least the total value of a full priced polish in your cart. But, I'm also wondering if that code was one time use per account? Because I think I actually used it at the beginning of the month when we first got them... So it would make sense then that I could not use it again.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 2, 2014)

As far as I recall, it was allowed only one time per person. So unless you had two separate accounts, you could only use it once...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As far as I recall, it was allowed only one time per person. So unless you had two separate accounts, you could only use it once...

I think you're right, which explains why it wouldn't work for me. Ahh well... On the bright side, I just got a friend to sign up with my referral link and she promised to give me the 50% coupon out of her welcome box and in return I paid for the $3.99 shipping on the welcome box (plus I got 1000 jules for the referral so I definitely think I got the better end of that deal!). So I'm just gonna wait a few days until I get my hands on that coupon and I'll get everything I need then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 2, 2014)

> I think you're right, which explains why it wouldn't work for me. Ahh well... On the bright side,Â I just got a friend to sign up with my referral link and she promised to give me the 50% coupon out of her welcome box and in return I paid for the $3.99 shipping on the welcome box (plus I got 1000 jules for the referral so I definitely think I got the better end of that deal!). So I'm just gonna wait a few days until I get my hands on that coupon and I'll get everything I need then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup! I get everyone I know to just try it. I'm like, cheap nail polish for you and points for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a little more hesitant since they changed the skip policy though. They accidentally included a 50% coupon in my February box instead of the quote (I guess cuz there the same size?) I used it for the addon (I purchased it alone), to get it for $5. Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 2, 2014)

> Yup! I get everyone I know to just try it. I'm like, cheap nail polish for you and points for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a little more hesitant since they changed the skip policy though. They accidentally included a 50% coupon in my February box instead of the quote (I guess cuz there the same size?) I used it for the addon (I purchased it alone), to get it for $5. Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've only been able to convince 3 friends to sign up so far... The no skips thing plus the fact that you have to make an effort to cancel (rather than just clicking a button on the website) makes people hesitant :/ That's awesome about the coupon!! Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 2, 2014)

> I've only been able to convince 3 friends to sign up so far... The no skips thing plus the fact that you have to make an effort to cancel (rather than just clicking a button on the website) makes people hesitant :/ That's awesome about the coupon!! Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was a lot easier to get people to join back when referral was only a single penny lol. The skip thing makes me very hesitant to ask people, personally. The last thing I want is people to start getting charged for other boxes. A lot of people I know would feel guilty cancelling after the first box.


----------



## DRae (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone know if julep is still doing the golden boxes monthly?


----------



## DRae (Mar 2, 2014)

> Seeing the March polish makes me dread the October polish. October is my birthday month, and I was so excited for a full coverage opal glitter. Now I bet it'll be a boring top coat.


 I'm an October baby too. I feel the same way. They'll probably use Camille.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 2, 2014)

> Does anyone know if julep is still doing the golden boxes monthly?


 Julep stopped doing the golden boxes a while ago. I don't know exactly when. They just kinda stopped. I think they may have replaced the last version of them with the my maven contests (which sucks for us Canadians who don't get our boxes till the contest is long gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but don't take my word for it.


----------



## DRae (Mar 2, 2014)

> Julep stopped doing the golden boxes a while ago. I don't know exactly when. They just kinda stopped. I think they may have replaced the last version of them with the my maven contests (which sucks for us Canadians who don't get our boxes till the contest is long gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but don't take my word for it.


Lame!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Julep stopped doing the golden boxes a while ago. I don't know exactly when. They just kinda stopped. I think they may have replaced the last version of them with the my maven contests (which sucks for us Canadians who don't get our boxes till the contest is long gone




) but don't take my word for it.
Julep said last month's My Maven contest was the last one. They implied that they'd be doing something else, but it might have generic "stay tuned for 'fun' activities!" fluff. I guess we'll find out in a day or two since boxes are already arriving.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My It Girl box plus Rae &amp; Tania
Nice!  That's the exact same thing I'm getting except I also added Monaco.  I really hope mine comes tomorrow.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 2, 2014)

> Julep said last month's My Maven contest was the last one. They implied that they'd be doing something else, but it might have generic "stay tuned for 'fun' activities!" fluff. I guess we'll find out in a day or two since boxes are already arriving.


 Hope so, though I skipped so I guess it really doesn't effect me... But sill, after getting rid of skips, the free 3 month polish and my maven, they need to do something soon. I'm kinda happy about them changing my maven (as long as their is a replacement) because for us Canadians it was cruel, and not every maven has Facebook either I'm sure. Maven, and julep in general, has been changing an awful lot. I just hope this is a minor speed bump, and julep goes back to being a cute fun subscription program.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 3, 2014)

Seeing some of the colors on Instagram, I'm kind of sad I didn't get the whole collection. They look very pretty. Aw well I'll grab them later in the store.


----------



## ElizabethF (Mar 3, 2014)

Are there any coupon codes that work for the secret store?  Thanks!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there any coupon codes that work for the secret store?  Thanks!
Not sure if it will work in the SS, but try Beautybio.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 3, 2014)

Seeing that I STILL have yet to receive my damn polish code, I'll just skip out on Aretha for now &amp; pick up the Jelly Shoes duo. &amp; someday if that polish code ever reaches me, I may even get cold feet on Aretha &amp; get a color I actually like such as Candace or Ciara. I feel almost guilty not wanting my own birthstone polish--&amp; I never wanna pay full price for glitter topcoats so I really should use that on Aretha. But I thought an aquamarine glitter would be impossible to f*** up &amp; that's exactly what Julep did. Thanks Julep. Update: Literally 10 minutes after the above was posted, I get a call from CS giving me my free polish code. &gt;.&lt; What do you think ladies: should I bite the bullet &amp; go with Aretha or should I get a different polish for free? &amp; is it possible to apply the free polish code &amp; then add more things to my cart, or does it all have to be separate purchases?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seeing that I STILL have yet to receive my damn polish code, I'll just skip out on Aretha for now &amp; pick up the Jelly Shoes duo. &amp; someday if that polish code ever reaches me, I may even get cold feet on Aretha &amp; get a color I actually like such as Candace or Ciara. I feel almost guilty not wanting my own birthstone polish--&amp; I never wanna pay full price for glitter topcoats so I really should use that on Aretha. But I thought an aquamarine glitter would be impossible to f*** up &amp; that's exactly what Julep did. Thanks Julep.

Update: Literally 10 minutes after the above was posted, I get a call from CS giving me my free polish code. &gt;.&lt; What do you think ladies: should I bite the bullet &amp; go with Aretha or should I get a different polish for free?
&amp; is it possible to apply the free polish code &amp; then add more things to my cart, or does it all have to be separate purchases?

I don't know the answer to your questions, unfortunately... But I do know that the Jelly Shoes duo is cheaper if you buy the polishes separate... Just FYI!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redjill (Mar 3, 2014)

> Seeing that I STILL have yet to receive my damn polish code, I'll just skip out on Aretha for now &amp; pick up the Jelly Shoes duo. &amp; someday if that polish code ever reaches me, I may even get cold feet on Aretha &amp; get a color I actually like such as Candace or Ciara. I feel almost guilty not wanting my own birthstone polish--&amp; I never wanna pay full price for glitter topcoats so I really should use that on Aretha. But I thought an aquamarine glitter would be impossible to f*** up &amp; that's exactly what Julep did. Thanks Julep. Update: Literally 10 minutes after the above was posted, I get a call from CS giving me my free polish code. &gt;.&lt; What do you think ladies: should I bite the bullet &amp; go with Aretha or should I get a different polish for free? &amp; is it possible to apply the free polish code &amp; then add more things to my cart, or does it all have to be separate purchases?


 I'm pretty certain that you can use the free polish code and also add more polishes. You can also use it on sale polishes that add up to $11.20. Or at least that's what I did last time I got the code.


----------



## redjill (Mar 3, 2014)

Btw, seems like there are a lot of March babies posting here. I'm curious about everyone's birthdays (partly because I'm into astrology and partly because I could have been a March baby myself- February 28th. It wasn't a leap year that year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 3, 2014)

March 20 here!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 3, 2014)

whines my box hasn't even shipped yet I just want my pretty polishes ;-;

(okay, so I gotta admit, I wasn't thrilled with the colors at first, but dayum, the boho glam colors grew on me like nothing else and now I can't wait e.e)


----------



## redjill (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh my gawsh. Just got my March Boho Glam box with Rae and Tania added on. I'M IN LOVE. TANIA HAS HOLOGRAPHIC SPARKLES. SJAJSBSJAGWURIEOB! So glad I took this box! And Elisa has these beautiful subtle silver sparkles... So pretty... I wish I had enough to get the whole collection... Sparkle sparkle...


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Sooo my box just came...with only the add-ons.  So weird.  It looks like the little circular piece of tape that seals it had been unstuck and re-sealed, but the sides of the box were still in place.  So I have no idea if they just shipped the add-ons and not the actual It Girl box, or if someone opened it and stole them, but I saw pictures online where there was a piece of candy included this month too and there was no candy either. 

I called CS and they have put in a new order for me for the It Girl box, it will take 5-10 days.  Kind of a bummer because I was so looking forward to seeing Lizanne and Princess Grace in person before I place a Zoya order.  The CS associate did tell me that Lizanne has been very popular this month.  She also said they have gotten a lot of calls with people missing Rae or Monaco because they were so popular - she was frankly surprised that my actual box didn't arrive but the add-ons did, so I feel lucky!

Anyway, I LOVE Monaco, Rae, and Tania.  Rae isn't quite as exciting as I expected but still pretty nonetheless, and Monaco - wow, just a gorgeous straight up bright blue but not neon or anything.  Tania is just lovely as well with all the shimmer and glitter, I think I'll have a lot of fun creating looks with that one.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my gawsh. Just got my March Boho Glam box with Rae and Tania added on. I'M IN LOVE. TANIA HAS HOLOGRAPHIC SPARKLES. SJAJSBSJAGWURIEOB! So glad I took this box! And Elisa has these beautiful subtle silver sparkles... So pretty... I wish I had enough to get the whole collection... Sparkle sparkle...
How's Harriet?  I was eyeing that one up but I already have some brighter coral creams so did not get it.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 3, 2014)

> I don't know the answer to your questions, unfortunately... But I do know that the Jelly Shoes duo is cheaper if you buy the polishes separate... Just FYI!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I'm pretty certain that you can use the free polish code and also add more polishes. You can also use it on sale polishes that add up to $11.20. Or at least that's what I did last time I got the code.


 GAHHH OMG ladies thank you!!! You were totally right about the Jelly Shoes duo; Kyla &amp; Monica were $2.99 each while the duo was $9.99. Not a very smart move on your end Julep! I also picked up Abigail for my oma--I got her Betty for her birthday &amp; it ended up being difficult for her to use, so I'm giving her Abigail to make up for it haha. I used that free polish code &amp; only paid $1.77 for everything! You guys are lifesavers!


> Btw, seems like there are a lot of March babies posting here. I'm curious about everyone's birthdays (partly because I'm into astrology and partly because I could have been a March baby myself- February 28th. It wasn't a leap year that year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


 My birthday is this Saturday, March 8th.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 3, 2014)

> Sooo my box just came...with only the add-ons. Â So weird. Â It looks like the little circular piece of tape that seals it had been unstuck and re-sealed, but the sides of the box were still in place. Â So I have no idea if they just shipped the add-ons and not the actual It Girl box, or if someone opened it and stole them,Â but I saw pictures online where there was a piece of candy included this month too and there was no candy either.Â  I called CS and they have put in a new order for me for the It Girl box, it will take 5-10 days. Â Kind of a bummer because I was so looking forward to seeing Lizanne and Princess Grace in person before I place a Zoya order. Â The CS associate did tell me that Lizanne has been very popular this month. Â She also said they have gotten a lot of calls with people missing Rae or Monaco because they were so popular - she was frankly surprised that my actualÂ box didn't arrive but the add-ons did, so I feel lucky! Anyway, I LOVE Monaco, Rae, and Tania. Â Rae isn't quite as exciting as I expected but still pretty nonetheless, and Monaco - wow, just a gorgeous straight up bright blue but not neon or anything. Â Tania is just lovely as well with all the shimmer and glitter, I think I'll have a lot of fun creating looks with that one.


 That's terrible! I'm really glad CS was able to help you though.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 3, 2014)

I guess most of the boxes really ARE showing up today. I just got mine out of the mailbox half an hour ago and I was surprised to see it delivered on time considering I live so far from Seattle. Since I didn't like many of the colors this month, I got the Modern Beauty box and added on Tania. Both of the lip products go on easily and smell nice, but they're not remarkable to me. I'm probably just spoiled and used to being able to taste my strawberry mint lip bam on my lips when I put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be using them a good bit.

But Tania? Gorgeousssssss. I love top coat polishes/normal polishes I can use like top coats and Tania definitely qualifies. Now I'm eager to do my nails again so I can try it on me instead of on my color wheel!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's terrible! I'm really glad CS was able to help you though.
Yes, actually the few times I've had to contact Julep CS I have been happy with them.  I thought they might ask me to send a pic of my box or something but they didn't.  She was very sweet and apologetic about everything.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess most of the boxes really ARE showing up today. I just got mine out of the mailbox half an hour ago and I was surprised to see it delivered on time considering I live so far from Seattle. Since I didn't like many of the colors this month, I got the Modern Beauty box and added on Tania. Both of the lip products go on easily and smell nice, but they're not remarkable to me. I'm probably just spoiled and used to being able to taste my strawberry mint lip bam on my lips when I put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be using them a good bit.

But Tania? Gorgeousssssss. I love top coat polishes/normal polishes I can use like top coats and Tania definitely qualifies. Now I'm eager to do my nails again so I can try it on me instead of on my color wheel!
I love the kind of color shift Tania has - it some lights it looks like just teal glitter in a clear base and then if you turn it you can see the teal/green shift.  Very interesting and unique polish!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Here are swatches of Julep Rae, Tania, and Monaco in shade and full sun.  I love them all!  Such great spring colors.


----------



## alisong (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, I was not expecting Rae to be so bright! It's pinker than I imagine Radiant Orchid to be, but still really pretty.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I was not expecting Rae to be so bright! It's pinker than I imagine Radiant Orchid to be, but still really pretty.
It is brighter than I was expecting as well, but my pictures did make it look a bit more pink than it is IRL.  It is more of a cool toned smoked out purple/pink, if that weird description makes sense.  

I'm really surprised but I have no dupes for this is my stash.  I am wearing Zoya Odette right now, which is a darker smokier purple compared to this, but I think they will look great together as a colorful french style mani or with Rae as an accent nail.


----------



## DRae (Mar 3, 2014)

> Here are swatches of Julep Rae, Tania, and Monaco in shade and full sun. Â I love them all! Â Such great spring colors.


 Monaco turned out to be very pretty!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey!

I posted this elsewhere, but I thought y'all might like it too.

I got the Polish Upgrade + Tania &amp; Rae, so for the sake of comparison, I photographed these with my DSLR using a 100% neutral white balance card, and used the "Faithful" color setting. This is about as accurate a color as you'll get. I hope you enjoy! Let me know if you need/want any color names.


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey!

I posted this elsewhere, but I thought y'all might like it too.

I got the Polish Upgrade + Tania &amp; Rae, so for the sake of comparison, I photographed these with my DSLR using a 100% neutral white balance card, and used the "Faithful" color setting. This is about as accurate a color as you'll get. I hope you enjoy! Let me know if you need/want any color names.





They're so beautiful! I'm regretting not getting a box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DRae (Mar 3, 2014)

> Hey! I posted this elsewhere, but I thought y'all might like it too. I got the Polish Upgrade + Tania &amp; Rae, so for the sake of comparison, I photographed these with my DSLR using a 100% neutral white balance card, and used the "Faithful" color setting. This is about as accurate a color as you'll get. I hope you enjoy! Let me know if you need/want any color names.


The way julep presented it, u would never have known it was the friggin RAINBOW!!!! Awwwe maaaaan!!!


----------



## jessrose18 (Mar 3, 2014)

the riviera collection





boho glam





it girl





tania





Bombshell





classic with a twist





lipgloss in awestruck


----------



## DRae (Mar 3, 2014)

> the riviera collection
> 
> boho glam
> 
> ...


 These swatches are AMAZING!!! I really don't care for julep's swatches. U did these colors justice. Had I seen them like this, I would have gotten the whole line... Again... Hahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## jessrose18 (Mar 3, 2014)

i always feel like i should have upgraded after seeing people's swatches!  I just went for it this time, very pretty colors, yes the finishes are a bit boring but nothing a little glitter can't help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DRae (Mar 3, 2014)

> i always feel like i should have upgraded after seeing people's swatches! Â I just went for it this time, very pretty colors, yes the finishes are a bit boring but nothing a little glitter can't help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks to you, I'm gonna have to get Monaco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the riviera collection





boho glam





it girl





tania





Bombshell





classic with a twist





lipgloss in awestruck




Awesome swatches!  I got It Girl and the only similar shade I might have in my stash is Lizanne ( I already have Julep Kristen and Valerie which seem like darker tones of the same shade).  I definitely am digging Boho Glam too though, I will have to watch for those to go on sale.


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel like Tania should have been the March birthday polish! Thanks for sharing the swatches; those are awesome!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 3, 2014)

> I feel like Tania should have been the March birthday polish!Â Thanks for sharing the swatches; those are awesome!


 Me too! I bet you julep mixed up the names (or the cap colour, whatever) and just didn't feel like coming clean. Aretha looks like it could fit in with the march colours and Tania is the prettiest teal glitter, and matches the other birthstones. Julep has mixed up colours before...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely photos! I knew after I started seeing some Instagram photos I would regret not getting the whole collection like I did the last two months. But, I'll just wait for them to go on sale (maybe in 2 months on the secret shop?) and grab them then. Just really didn't have the money to do so this time around.


----------



## redjill (Mar 4, 2014)

> I feel like Tania should have been the March birthday polish!Â Thanks for sharing the swatches; those are awesome!


 Yeah, my sister thought it was the Aquamarine polish when I opened my maven box. Oh well. You know I'll buy it eventually. : P


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 4, 2014)

Soooo after seeing everyone's swatches, This is now the second time I was unimpressed initially with the collection, and am now regretting not upgrading completely. Boo! I will definitely have to pick up Monaco but the others can wait. I received my box and Rae, Tania, and lizanne are everything I'd hoped they'd be. The modern beauty box was good too. I am obsessed with the conditioning treatment. My lips are so chapped and I had a pretty serious split and it's really helping to soothe. Once that heals I will try the scrub, but I am already pretty impressed/interested in the applicator, it's slightly fuzzy!


----------



## redjill (Mar 4, 2014)

> How's Harriet? Â I was eyeing that one up but I already have some brighter coral creams so did not get it.


 Harriet is a nice coral/pink cream. It's subtle enough for work. It would also make a cute pedicure.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My birthday is this Saturday, March 8th. 
Birthday twinsies!




I'm the 8th as well! Haha, I know so many people who are the 8th! Crazy!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How's Harriet?  I was eyeing that one up but I already have some brighter coral creams so did not get it.
I need to swatch them next to each other, but it looks like a slightly lighter, less opaque version of Nan.


----------



## LaStupenda (Mar 4, 2014)

I love Harriet. I was initially on the fence about the full polish upgrade because I thought Harriet was going to be toooooo close to Veronica (which I just bought), but that's not the case. Veronica is more peach. Harriet is more coral.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 4, 2014)

I skipped my box this month, now seeing the swatches of Boho Glam I'm regretting my choice a little.  I was really really excited for the March birthstone polish, then I saw it.  So disappointed.  I really wanted it to be a full coverage glitter like the Jan and Feb polishes.  My oldest daughter is a March baby (March 12) and I love the idea of a full coverage aquamarine polish.  I feel like the glitter top coat they did is so common, I think I have either 2 or 3 similar colors.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 4, 2014)

Got my It Girl box last night!



I'm so happy with my selection. I already broke into Lizanne &amp; am planning on wearing Margaret for my birthday. &amp; I'm completely shocked by 2 things. 1: I don't have a SINGLE DUPE for Princess Grace! &amp; 2: I ordered 3 sets of Swatch Me stickers as add-ons, but as you can see they gave me 4. It was probably an accident, but it was a pleasant surprise nonetheless! I also think the little candy stick they threw in was adorable. I got cotton candy; what flavor did everybody else get?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Annoying that my tracking still says expected delivery of Monday 3/3 when it just arrived in my state today (after my mail was delivered). Boo. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 4, 2014)

I got my bombshell box today and am very happy with it. Tania looks gorgeous and I can't wait to try Monaco and Lilou (just like I hoped it would be).

My candy cane was cinnamon and went right into the trash. I don't like candy canes very much anyways and combine that with cinnamon .. ugh.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, I actually got my box today and it shipped on 3/1/14.  I'm impressed!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 5, 2014)

I. WANT. MY. BOX. Who do I have to  punch to get a damn shipment confirmation/tracking email?!?!?!?!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I. WANT. MY. BOX. Who do I have to  punch to get a damn shipment confirmation/tracking email?!?!?!?!
Not me!  



Bad Julep!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 5, 2014)

Shaking Julep down for order updates and better shipping _does_ sound like a good idea. My mystery box last month got lost when it got transferred to USPS in Orlando and a second order (one with seven polishes in it that I really, really want) is stuck in the exact same place when it's supposed to be delivered today or tomorrow. I'm paranoid that one got lost in transfer too and I'll have to email Julep again because they chose an awful shipping partner in DHL. Twice in one month? Poor form. At least I got a new mystery box in three days after I emailed customer service.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 5, 2014)

1 of my sorority sisters is also a Maven, &amp; she lives 2 towns away from me (all of 20 minutes drive time). So tell me why I already got my box &amp; she's still waiting on hers. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally got my damn shipment confirmation email, stating that my box shipped today.

Which contradicts what the Maven CSR said on Monday, that my box had shipped late Monday morning.

...OKAY....COOL.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my damn shipment confirmation email, stating that my box shipped today.

Which contradicts what the Maven CSR said on Monday, that my box had shipped late Monday morning.

...OKAY....COOL.





From what I gather they do both billing and shipping in "waves."  I just don't understand how they decide who gets in which wave, probably something like card issuer since it doesn't seem to vary each month (for me).  Seems like I am always one of the later ones to get charged, and have my box arrive.  Oh well, my box did actually update to out for delivery today so it does seem like it shipped faster even though the delivery date was off by 2 days.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

My new box (replacement order for my missing It Girl box) has not updated with shipping info yet.  The very first order I placed for the mystery box back in December never updated either.  It was the free 2 day shipping, so I called them and they sent me the shipping info.  It was still late (took 5 days to arrive).  This time I am just hoping it doesn't take a few weeks since my box was messed up.  I want to test out the It Girl box so much!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my It Girl box last night!



I'm so happy with my selection. I already broke into Lizanne &amp; am planning on wearing Margaret for my birthday. &amp; I'm completely shocked by 2 things. 1: I don't have a SINGLE DUPE for Princess Grace! &amp; 2: I ordered 3 sets of Swatch Me stickers as add-ons, but as you can see they gave me 4. It was probably an accident, but it was a pleasant surprise nonetheless!
I also think the little candy stick they threw in was adorable. I got cotton candy; what flavor did everybody else get?
Awe I'm so jealous, lol.  I couldn't believe it when I opened my box and.......add-ons only.  But at least those came anyway!  I really love the look of those three shades and really want to see the blue one in person to see if it's similar to a shade I already have or not.  

I hope I get cotton candy too, that's my fave!


----------



## sylarana (Mar 5, 2014)

Just tried out Rae which goes on beautifully. I really like the color. It seems like the new maven boxes are pretty much exactly the same color .. I wonder if that's because of the "color of the year" thing. In any case, it's a gorgeous color.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got my box.

They REALLY need to start doing more accurate swatches. Elisa is WAY more blue than the swatches showed, and Harriet is a dead ringer for Gloria on the nail, despite looking different in the bottle. It runs a lot more orange than coral. So annoying. Colors can vary between screens, but I'm a graphic designer and use a handheld monitor calibration tool to get accurate color per industry standards, so I know this isn't on my end.

On the bright side, the lipgloss is nice (though not very pigmented), and the lip balm and lip scrub pen are AWESOME.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box.

They REALLY need to start doing more accurate swatches. Elisa is WAY more blue than the swatches showed, and Harriet is a dead ringer for Gloria on the nail, despite looking different in the bottle. It runs a lot more orange than coral. So annoying. Colors can vary between screens, but I'm a graphic designer and use a handheld monitor calibration tool to get accurate color per industry standards, so I know this isn't on my end.

On the bright side, the lipgloss is nice (though not very pigmented), and the lip balm and lip scrub pen are AWESOME.
I agree, I haven't been a Maven for too long but I already have realized their photos are not accurate.  That's why I was surprised at how much more pink Rae is in person compared to the photo, and it's also why I'm just itching to see the It Girl colors in person.  Margaret from that group looks very muted and more purple in Julep's photos but in the swatch posted on here it looks like bright sky blue.  I kind of can't even believe these are the same color.  Lizanne and Princess Grace at least look similar.


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just tried out Rae which goes on beautifully. I really like the color. It seems like the new maven boxes are pretty much exactly the same color .. I wonder if that's because of the "color of the year" thing. In any case, it's a gorgeous color.

Yeah, I am wearing Rae right now as well and I really like it!


----------



## unicorn (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, I haven't been a Maven for too long but I already have realized their photos are not accurate.  That's why I was surprised at how much more pink Rae is in person compared to the photo, and it's also why I'm just itching to see the It Girl colors in person.  Margaret from that group looks very muted and more purple in Julep's photos but in the swatch posted on here it looks like bright sky blue.  I kind of can't even believe these are the same color.  Lizanne and Princess Grace at least look similar.
The funny part is, the swatch photo of Margaret actually looks more like Elisa does in person!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are swatches of Julep Rae, Tania, and Monaco in shade and full sun.  I love them all!  Such great spring colors.












Love those colors hopefully they will go on sale soon so I can buy them.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the riviera collection





boho glam





it girl





tania





Bombshell





classic with a twist





lipgloss in awestruck




Julep needs to hire the ladies at MUT for swatches, I would have bought the upgrade.


----------



## jessrose18 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am loving how cohesive this collection is!  here is a skittles mani, looks like a circus!









bottles l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The funny part is, the swatch photo of Margaret actually looks more like Elisa does in person!
You are so right!  I was just trying not to get too close of dupes to the Orly Mash Up collection from last year - I was worried Harmonious Mess and Pretty-Ugly might be dupes for Elisa and Margaret.  But Margaret looks more sky blue and brighter.  Elisa does look pretty similar to H.M, but brighter too.   (photos via http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/orly-summer-2013-mash-up-collection.html)





(Harmonious Mess)





(Pretty-Ugly)


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 6, 2014)

I received my March box today and I love it. This is the second month in a row I have been very happy with my Julep box. Can't wait to use these babies!


----------



## shy32 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I am loving how cohesive this collection is! Â here is a skittles mani, looks like a circus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what a happy mani! Very cute, what top coat did you use?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know if this has already been discussed, but did you ladies get your jules for taking the March box? I have not gotten mine yet, and I also didn't get them for referring a friend days after she made her purchase (and had already gotten her welcome box in the mail). I contacted them about the referral and the CS rep gave me those jules, but I hadn't realized at the time that I didn't get my monthly ones yet either.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I don't know if this has already been discussed, but did you ladies get your jules for taking the March box? I have not gotten mine yet, and I also didn't get them for referring a friend days after she made her purchase (and had already gotten her welcome box in the mail). I contacted them about the referral and the CS rep gave me those jules, but I hadn't realized at the time that I didn't get my monthly ones yet either.


 I checked today and I don't have my March Jules or my anniversary Jules from February yet.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if this has already been discussed, but did you ladies get your jules for taking the March box? I have not gotten mine yet, and I also didn't get them for referring a friend days after she made her purchase (and had already gotten her welcome box in the mail). I contacted them about the referral and the CS rep gave me those jules, but I hadn't realized at the time that I didn't get my monthly ones yet either.
I haven't gotten mine yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I checked today and I don't have my March Jules or my anniversary Jules from February yet.
Quote:Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't gotten mine yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know if that is good news or not, but at least we're not alone? Definitely if I don't have them before the 20th I'm calling again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked today and I don't have my March Jules or my anniversary Jules from February yet.
> Quote:Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 Yeah, looking at my Jules history there doesn't seem to be a certain day they give them. I will be emailing for sure too because my next box should be free.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, looking at my Jules history there doesn't seem to be a certain day they give them. I will be emailing for sure too because my next box should be free.
I haven't gotten mine either yet, so it looks like maybe they're just late giving them out.

My replacement box finally shipped and it says estimated delivery the 14-18 via USPS...whoa!  That's a long time.  Last time my box shipped on Thursday and arrived on Monday.  I hope that's not accurate.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

Just used Lizanne... it's such a beautiful deep green with the slightest shimmer!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 6, 2014)

> I haven't gotten mine either yet, so it looks like maybe they're just late giving them out. My replacement box finally shipped and it says estimated delivery the 14-18 via USPS...whoa! Â That's a long time. Â Last time my box shipped on Thursday and arrived on Monday. Â I hope that's not accurate.


 You'll probably get it sooner haha. I purchased the Warm Fig Shimmer eye sheen on the 26th, got an email saying I'd receive it on like the 5th, &amp; then I actually got it on the 1st.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 6, 2014)

> Just used Lizanne... it's such a beautiful deep green with the slightest shimmer!


 I just used Lizanne too! Aside from the beautiful shimmery color, I only needed 1 coat! The formula made my heart melt!


----------



## DRae (Mar 6, 2014)

> Yeah, looking at my Jules history there doesn't seem to be a certain day they give them. I will be emailing for sure too because my next box should be free.





> I haven't gotten mine either yet, so it looks like maybe they're just late giving them out. My replacement box finally shipped and it says estimated delivery the 14-18 via USPS...whoa! Â That's a long time. Â Last time my box shipped on Thursday and arrived on Monday. Â I hope that's not accurate.


 I haven't gotten my points yet either. It seemed this month Rae really through Julep off. I don't think they expected so many orders. I just got my box on yesterday. So, I wouldn't be surprised if they're trying to bounce back from March maven boxes!!! Haha. What I wonder is, what now?? I mean, how many dupes r they gonna make? Start mixing and get creative, julep. Make fuzzy, &amp; smelly &amp; duo chromes &amp; heat sensitive. Anyone agree?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 7, 2014)

> I don't know if this has already been discussed, but did you ladies get your jules for taking the March box? I have not gotten mine yet, and I also didn't get them for referring a friend days after she made her purchase (and had already gotten her welcome box in the mail). I contacted them about the referral and the CS rep gave me those jules, but I hadn't realized at the time that I didn't get my monthly ones yet either.


Haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 7, 2014)

Since Julep has severely limited the ability to skip for new members, and they are getting rid of the free polish for taking three boxes in a row, is there any incentive left besides Jules? And perhaps the secret store, which hasn't impressed me lately. If you cancel and resubscribe during the Maven selection window, do you get that box or another welcome box? I subscribed in November, so I can still skip (at least for now) but I'm not happy about the loss of the free polish incentive. I feel like Julep is sucking all of the fun and flexibilty out of the Maven subscription. Does anyone else think this might backfire on them and they may lose a lot of customers?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 7, 2014)

I just noticed the March collection came in stock.  All except Rae.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since Julep has severely limited the ability to skip for new members, and they are getting rid of the free polish for taking three boxes in a row, is there any incentive left besides Jules? And perhaps the secret store, which hasn't impressed me lately. If you cancel and resubscribe during the Maven selection window, do you get that box or another welcome box? I subscribed in November, so I can still skip (at least for now) but I'm not happy about the loss of the free polish incentive. I feel like Julep is sucking all of the fun and flexibilty out of the Maven subscription. Does anyone else think this might backfire on them and they may lose a lot of customers?
I /know/ they're gonna lose a lot of customers. They're pretty much hemorrhaging reasons to leave at this point. 

Also, super pissed. After being told ON MONDAY, that my box was shipped...ON MONDAY, my tracking info said that my box will be delivered...NEXT MONDAY.

I'm gonna go start some fires.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 7, 2014)

> I /know/ they're gonna lose a lot of customers. They're pretty much hemorrhaging reasons to leave at this point.Â  Also, super pissed. After being told ON MONDAY, that my box was shipped...ON MONDAY, my tracking info said that my box will be delivered...NEXT MONDAY. I'm gonna go start some fires.Â :eusa_wall: Â


 You still haven't gotten your March box? Seems they shipped it later than most others? Did they ship DHL? Their horrible shipping drives me crazy. I'm also not crazy about the fact that most of their polishes turn out to look darker in person than in their swatch photos. I'm seriously thinking I just need to go back to buying polish at an actual store. Now I just feel like I'm an impatient complainer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You still haven't gotten your March box? Seems they shipped it later than most others? Did they ship DHL? Their horrible shipping drives me crazy. I'm also not crazy about the fact that most of their polishes turn out to look darker in person than in their swatch photos. I'm seriously thinking I just need to go back to buying polish at an actual store.

Now I just feel like I'm an impatient complainer.




Nope, yes, no, and I agree, all in that order. I was told it shipped on Monday, but I didn't get a shipping confirmation email until fucking thursday. And it went USPS. Ugh. As for it being darker in person, honestly, I'm okay with that, because pastels wash me out &gt;.&gt;

Also, I'm as impatient as a virgin dude at prom to begin with, but Julep stringing me along for more than a week doesn't help. STOP COCKBLOCKING ME, JULEP. UNFAIR.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I seriously think they are deliberately trying to run the subscription side into the ground, much like the original _X-Men_ franchise had amazing potential, and then they handed it over to Brett the Fucking Hack Ratner, and then he drove that series directly into the ground. *Still* mad about that one.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I seriously think they are deliberately trying to run the subscription side into the ground, much like the original _X-Men_ franchise had amazing potential, and then they handed it over to Brett the Fucking Hack Ratner, and then he drove that series directly into the ground. *Still* mad about that one.
You.

I like you.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 7, 2014)

@hrhvittoria -- I don't have my March box either.  And given that they claim that they ship from Glassboro, NJ, which is in the same state as me and only about a 2 hour drive from my house, I am really baffled by the fact that the package was last seen in Elkridge Park, MD.

I cannot say how much I hate Julep's shipping.  I try (really, I do) not to come on and complain about it every time I place an order, but it's just crazy.  And the "New! IMPROVED!" tracking system is a total f'ing nightmare.  I hate not actually being able to see "when" things happen.  The "Track My Order" link has said "package tendered to USPS in Secaucus" for 2 days, but the USPS tracking still just shows it as "departed partner shipping facility" on Wednesday.  Is the package lost?  Is it just that USPS hasn't updated the tracking (which happens too often)?  Is it that because Julep uses this cheap-ass shipping, there are a bunch of packages that were "dropped off" at the Secaucus mail facility that are sitting unscanned until USPS gets around to them (because the people at USPS told me that stuff that is shipped this way is at the absolute bottom of their priority every day and it only moves when they have a day that's light enough for them to process every other piece of mail)?

Sorry for getting all ranty about this, but what I hate about it is that before Julep found this AMAZING new way to ship our packages, it used to take about 3 days for packages to get to me in NJ from SEATTLE!  And now when stuff ships from the West Coast, it takes 14 days from the day it ships (which might be several days after it is ordered).  If I hadn't gotten so used to getting things in a reasonable amount of time, I probably wouldn't be so irritated by it.  E.g., my expectations for Glossybox are so low that I'm just happy to actually get my box -- I don't care when it arrives.
Anyway, I did order Aretha, but only because for some unknown reason I got a gift card from Julep for $36.36 last month.  Had it not been free, I might have been able to beat down my compulsive completistness.  I was somewhat amused by the email they sent showing you how to layer it with a light blue polish.  Hi-freaking-larious, Julep.  Why sell one monthly polish when we can sell two?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Soooo, OT for this month but I finally got around to using my gel eyeliner and bronze eyesheen from last month and I freaking love them both.  I also love the eyeliner brush too.  The eyeliner does not budge AT ALL, even in the shower.  I can't remember if it was supposed to be waterproof, but they could probably get away with calling it that because it's stays put so well.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 7, 2014)

> Nope, yes, no, and I agree, all in that order. I was told it shipped on Monday, but I didn't get a shipping confirmation email until fucking thursday. And it went USPS. Ugh. As for it being darker in person, honestly, I'm okay with that, because pastels wash me out &gt;.&gt; Also, I'm as impatient as a virgin dude at prom to begin with, but Julep stringing me along for more than a week doesn't help. STOP COCKBLOCKING ME, JULEP. UNFAIR. I just spit water all over my phone. I'd really like to know what reason they are giving for taking away the free polish code, especially since their reason for not allowing people to skip anymore was questionable at best. I don't like pastels either but almost every dark polish I've gotten has looked almost black and I could barely tell them apart. Ha, after waiting two weeks after the ship date I go from impatient to starting to hold a grudge to being completely underwhelmed by the time I get it. It's not that I don't like the polish, I think I am just too impatient and lose any excitement or anticipation I was feeling. I think I'm spoiled by Amazon Prime.


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 7, 2014)

How on earth do you guys get your boxes so early? I have to wait until the 20th to skip a month?  I am still pretty upset by the recent changes regarding new members not being able to skip months.  I am pretty sure I am going to unsubscribe since I have skipped like 2 or 3 months in a row now.  However I want to wait until April because it is my birthday and I really want to see the april birthstone polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope it's not just clear with glitter but we will see


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the award for most adorable &amp; funniest post on here goes to [@]hrhvittoria[/@]. xD &amp; I hope to God these shipping nightmares never happen to me. I've only ever had to wait longer than I wanted to for my BeMine order from last month. The tracker was really funky &amp; it took over a week to get my polishes; other than that I've had no real issue. As I type this all up with 1 hand I'm knocking on wood with the other.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 7, 2014)

> Anyway, I did order Aretha, but only because for some unknown reason I got a gift card from Julep for $36.36 last month.Â  Had it not been free, I might have been able to beat down my compulsive completistness.Â Â I was somewhat amused byÂ the email they sent showing you how to layer it with a light blue polish.Â  Hi-freaking-larious, Julep.Â  Why sell oneÂ monthly polish when we can sell two?


 For some reason I don't get any emails from Julep unless it's about shipping, but I saw the photo on Instagram this morning. *eye roll* I feel even better than before about not purchasing Aretha for my birthday. I have Zoya Mosheen which I think is prettier. Let's just say that thanks to Aretha, Julep has REALLY lowered my expectations of the Birthstone Collection. I won't be surprised if April ends up hardly visible or glitter dense.


> Soooo, OT for this month but I finally got around to using my gel eyeliner and bronze eyesheen from last month and I freaking love them both.Â  I also love the eyeliner brush too.Â  The eyeliner does not budge AT ALL, even in the shower.Â  I can't remember if it was supposed to be waterproof, but they could probably get away with calling it that because it's stays put so well.


 I'm glad you like the eyeliner! I strongly considered getting the duo. I used the Sheen10 code to pick up Warm Fig Shimmer, the color wasn't what I expected (thanks again Julep) but it's gorgeous nonetheless. I CAN'T use my finger though. For me it works a lot better with a brush.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am loving how cohesive this collection is!  here is a skittles mani, looks like a circus!









bottles l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet
Perfect for spring!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cherrycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How on earth do you guys get your boxes so early? I have to wait until the 20th to skip a month?  I am still pretty upset by the recent changes regarding new members not being able to skip months.  I am pretty sure I am going to unsubscribe since I have skipped like 2 or 3 months in a row now.  However I want to wait until April because it is my birthday and I really want to see the april birthstone polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope it's not just clear with glitter but we will see


They start shipping the boxes out right after billing on the 27th and they come pretty quick! I got mine within a couple days.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 8, 2014)

Is anyone else having a problem with orders shipping? I got my maven box pretty quickly, but I place an order on 2/25 and two orders on 3/1 and none of them have shipped yet. I am getting pretty annoyed because some of these items are gifts. I just emailed customer service. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got my maven box today and can't believe how much I love Lizanne, especially with Tania over it. Also like it as a base for Bad Catholic, from Llarowe's A Box, Indied that also arrived today. I just slapped these on over my existing polish, so please excuse the mess!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 8, 2014)

Did anybody else get the text offer today for 50 percent off the resort collection? It gives a tiny link but I don't have data on my phone. I tried looking at Abigail but it is showing $11.20 pricing.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 8, 2014)

​


> Did anybody else get the text offer today for 50 percent off the resort collection? It gives a tiny link but I don't have data on my phone. I tried looking at Abigail but it is showing $11.20 pricing.


 I got the same text and the link leads to the mini resort collection (3 mini polishes and Freedom top coat) that I think was an add on in January.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 8, 2014)

> ​I got the same text and the link leads to the mini resort collection (3 mini polishes and Freedom top coat) that I think was an add on in January.


 Thanks. I was thinking that whole collection was called the Resort not just the mini set.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. I was thinking that whole collection was called the Resort not just the mini set.
Do you mean the March collection in general?  That was the Riviera collection.  The Resort collection is this specific set:  http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/resort-collection.html


----------



## jessrose18 (Mar 8, 2014)

julep monaco and julep tania


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 8, 2014)

> julep monaco and julep tania


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep monaco and julep tania








So pretty!  I may have to copy this wearing Alice and Cameron.


----------



## yunii (Mar 9, 2014)

Some reason, I found Monaco very thin and I needed 3 coats.


----------



## DRae (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks thin in the bottle going by the pic above.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going out to look at wedding dresses and venues tomorrow, and I swear to all I hold holy if I do not have my box tomorrow, I will make molotov cocktails out of my nail polish bottles.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some reason, I found Monaco very thin and I needed 3 coats.
I don't know if I haven't been paying attention to descriptions or what, but all the Julep cremes I try lately are disappointingly sheer. Today I learned Hannah is at least a 4-coater. I quit after 3 because I have to take it off tomorrow anyway.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep monaco and julep tania








Great combo!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 9, 2014)

> I don't know if I haven't been paying attention to descriptions or what, but all the Julep cremes I try lately are disappointingly sheer. Today I learned Hannah is at least a 4-coater. I quit after 3 because I have to take it off tomorrow anyway.


 Julep needs a middle ground. They went from having nail polish the texture of silly putty to runny messes. Hopefully they're getting it figured out, or Monaco was a bad batch, because for such small bottles, anything over 3 coats is too much. Especially for someone like me, who has talons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 10, 2014)

Mystery boxes are up.

Thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141484/march-2014-mystery-box


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 10, 2014)

Did anyone have trouble with the goopiness of Elisa? I was going to do some geometric designs with several colors I just got, but Elisa was so goopy and thick I don't think I can do as many colors over it as I had planned. May just do Elisa and Harriet. This may be the final straw that gets me to buy some nail polish thinner.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 10, 2014)

I got mine! I can't stay away from the mystery boxes. I love the surprise! I got Aislynn (I think thats how you spell it) and I added on the Major Mystery add on. I can't wait to get it! I've made about four purchases from Julep this month, haha. Good thing tomorrow is my birthday so I have a good excuse for my hubs! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mystery boxes are up.

Thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141484/march-2014-mystery-box


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got mine! I can't stay away from the mystery boxes. I love the surprise! I got Aislynn (I think thats how you spell it) and I added on the Major Mystery add on. I can't wait to get it! I've made about four purchases from Julep this month, haha. Good thing tomorrow is my birthday so I have a good excuse for my hubs! 


I got Taryn! But I did not get any add-on options??? Which is probably for the best, cause I shouldn't have spent the $$ on the one I was getting haha. I have had a cart full of polish for over a week now and I can't pull the trigger... Maybe I'll get some of my wish list in the mystery box? Here's hoping!


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 10, 2014)

Anybody know any codes that work on the mystery box?


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 10, 2014)

> I got mine! I can't stay away from the mystery boxes. I love the surprise! I got Aislynn (I think thats how you spell it) and I added on the Major Mystery add on. I can't wait to get it! I've made about four purchases from Julep this month, haha. Good thing tomorrow is my birthday so I have a good excuse for my hubs!


 I'm seriously never going to do a mystery box again, they look so appealing, but I ALWAYS end up getting burned. They used to be great, but now I feel like they're just shipping out garbage. The addon last month was in savvy deals for $16. For that price, I'd rather pick my own couple of polishes from the clearance (for $2.99, I could get 3 for less than the mystery addon and I'd end up with just as much stuff). These markups are getting ridiculous :icon_frow


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm seriously never going to do a mystery box again, they look so appealing, but I ALWAYS end up getting burned. They used to be great, but now I feel like they're just shipping out garbage. The addon last month was in savvy deals for $16. For that price, I'd rather pick my own couple of polishes from the clearance (for $2.99, I could get 3 for less than the mystery addon and I'd end up with just as much stuff). These markups are getting ridiculous





Agree!

My #1 shopping rule in 2014:  NO Julep mystery boxes!


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm seriously never going to do a mystery box again, they look so appealing, but I ALWAYS end up getting burned. They used to be great, but now I feel like they're just shipping out garbage. The addon last month was in savvy deals for $16. For that price, I'd rather pick my own couple of polishes from the clearance (for $2.99, I could get 3 for less than the mystery addon and I'd end up with just as much stuff). These markups are getting ridiculous




Yeah, I feel ya. I'm just a sucker for the possibilities, haha. I think if I don't get some good stuff this time I'll probably give the mystery boxes a rest for a while.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok I'm seeing on fb that multiple people got the mystery add-ons... I wanna know why I didn't get this option? hmm..


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to wait for spoilers before I spring for one. I love the green polishes so I really want to buy them, but lately I don't like the mystery boxes at all. Hope spoilers come quickly!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Going to wait for spoilers before I spring for one. I love the green polishes so I really want to buy them, but lately I don't like the mystery boxes at all. Hope spoilers come quickly!






I haven't bought a mystery box from Julep in months.  They were great the first few months that I subbed, but eventually were just too many repeats.  I was able to get a good deal on one last month, when someone got a dupe box after the mystery add-on sold out before they stopped selling it.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I'm seeing on fb that multiple people got the mystery add-ons... I wanna know why I didn't get this option? hmm..
It just popped up for me when I hit 'check out.'


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 10, 2014)

I want all the new green polishes that come with the mystery boxes but not the mystery box itself! I'll also wait patiently for spoilers. I'm not a gambler and I really don't like surprise so I think the mystery boxes just aren't my thing! I prefer to know what I'm spending my money on.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 10, 2014)

> I want all the new green polishes that come with the mystery boxes but not the mystery box itself! I'll also wait patiently for spoilers. I'm not a gambler and I really don't like surprise so I think the mystery boxes just aren't my thing! I prefer to know what I'm spending my money on.


 I really liked them before I grew my julep collection. Now they include too many dupes or things I don't care for. But these green polishes are so pretty! Hoping for awesome spoilers


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 10, 2014)

> I want all the new green polishes that come with the mystery boxes but not the mystery box itself! I'll also wait patiently for spoilers. I'm not a gambler and I really don't like surprise so I think the mystery boxes just aren't my thing! I prefer to know what I'm spending my money on.


 Me too! I feel like I NEED Shannon, I love Taryn, but Shannon is sooo gorgeous, and I love the finish. I need to use all my willpower because $25 is way to much for 8ml of ANY nail polish, and I am certain that the rest of the box will not be worth it for me.


----------



## redjill (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought all three of the ones with new polishes. I feel kind of bad because last time I did the same thing and got a LOT of dupes. I was able to use them as birthday gifts because nearly everyone I know was born in February, March, or April, but with birthdays winding down I don't have many gifting options. I just couldn't help needing those new polishes. Plus I usually love getting new non-polish products to try out.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone have trouble with the goopiness of Elisa? I was going to do some geometric designs with several colors I just got, but Elisa was so goopy and thick I don't think I can do as many colors over it as I had planned. May just do Elisa and Harriet. This may be the final straw that gets me to buy some nail polish thinner.
I don't have Elisa but I just got some thinner and used it on some of my old Julep polishes that were incredibly thick and it helped so much. I would definitely recommend trying it!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 10, 2014)

> I bought all three of the ones with new polishes. I feel kind of bad because last time I did the same thing and got a LOT of dupes. I was able to use them as birthday gifts because nearly everyone I know was born in February, March, or April, but with birthdays winding down I don't have many gifting options. I just couldn't help needing those new polishes. Plus I usually love getting new non-polish products to try out.


 Glad to see I'm not the only crazy mystery box buyer.. And this after I got 3 Americas, an extra Karen and Claudette in the Cupid Mystery boxes AND swore off mystery boxes for a while.. Yup - just ordered the Shannon, Taryn and Mystery mystery boxes along with both mystery add ons. Something is seriously wrong with me. Maybe by next month my guilt will finally overpower my compulsion to buy every mystery box on this Earth.. Maybe..


----------



## Jac13 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hm I am still debating on this mystery box. I do wonder if the mystery mystery box will include one of the new colors. It doesn't say.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

So I checked my tracking. It says my March box is out for delivery, yet won't be here until tomorrow. Um......


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I checked my tracking. It says my March box is out for delivery, yet won't be here until tomorrow. Um......
I FINALLY HAVE MY BOX!!!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 10, 2014)

> I FINALLY HAVE MY BOX!!!


 YAY! About time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What'd you get?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine! I can't stay away from the mystery boxes. I love the surprise! I got Aislynn (I think thats how you spell it) and I added on the Major Mystery add on. I can't wait to get it! I've made about four purchases from Julep this month, haha. Good thing tomorrow is my birthday so I have a good excuse for my hubs! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mystery boxes are up.

Thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141484/march-2014-mystery-box
 I know im early but 



 I was thinking about getting one since its my birthday month and I skipped my box. Don't know which one to pick.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 10, 2014)

> Â I know im early butÂ  :birthday: Â I was thinking about getting one since its my birthday month and I skipped my box. Don't know which one to pick.


 Thanks! Happy birthday to you too! And all the other March babies too.  This is the first month I've not skipped and gotten the mystery box. I'm totally enabling myself since I have an excuse.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I know im early but 



 I was thinking about getting one since its my birthday month and I skipped my box. Don't know which one to pick.
Thanks! Happy birthday to you too! And all the other March babies too.  This is the first month I've not skipped and gotten the mystery box. I'm totally enabling myself since I have an excuse. Thank you! Hope you get a great box.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

> YAY! About time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What'd you get?


Boho glam, gloss in fearless, swatch stickers, Tania, Rae, and om nom candy.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 11, 2014)

Both Monaco and Lilou seemed thin to me, but two coats worked fine nonetheless. And Monaco in combo with Tania is so amazing!!

I'm very glad I decided not to skip this month and got all those gorgeous polishes. Now, on to the next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure if you all got this email this morning, but thought I would share here. Sorry if it interrupts the momentum a bit on the March box, but looks like a good cause and really excited that 100% of proceeds go to this fund. The color is pretty too.


----------



## Lily V (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone else see the new email that came out today about a new color?   I'm actually liking the look of it in the email, but the swatches on the actual website not sure about....  I'm usually never a cream or a pink fan, but it's kinda calling me anyway.  Nice that they say all the profits will go to the fund too.





          

 MAVEN   SHOP   CONNECT   MEET JULEP


----------



## Lily V (Mar 11, 2014)

lol! sorry reno!  your post totally wasn't there before!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't get the Malala email but I saw it on facebook. The color is beautiful!! And such a good cause. I love that they donate 100% of the profit (meaning after their fees). I'm ordering one for sure, maybe even 2 b/c it looks a lot like my go-to color from another brand and I'm excited about it!


----------



## lint (Mar 11, 2014)

I received my box today and I'm not very happy with the consistency of the polish. Both Lilou and Monaco are incredibly runny. I immediately opened Lilou and put it on one nail- the polish was so drippy that a big glob fell off the top part of the brush and onto my pants. I have two coats of Lilou on my nails now (one coat only on my pants) and it needs 3 or 4, I think. The colours are gorgeous but the formula really sucks.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box today and I'm not very happy with the consistency of the polish. Both Lilou and Monaco are incredibly runny. I immediately opened Lilou and put it on one nail- the polish was so drippy that a big glob fell off the top part of the brush and onto my pants. I have two coats of Lilou on my nails now (one coat only on my pants) and it needs 3 or 4, I think. The colours are gorgeous but the formula really sucks.

Sorry to hear about your pants, but your post made me LOL!  Julep's polish consistency certainly runs the gamut from thick to thin.  And then there are the special ones that manage to be gloppy and runny simultaneously.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the Malala color, but I think it looks too much like Joy, which I already have. I just did a bunch of Julep orders, so I'll be skipping this for now.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 11, 2014)

Didn't get that email, but I love the color. And after having read Malala's autobiography, I really like the idea of them giving the proceeds to her foundation. This is the first time I'm tempted to by a full-price polish!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like the Malala color, but I think it looks too much like Joy, which I already have. I just did a bunch of Julep orders, so I'll be skipping this for now.






I don't have Joy in person, it's been on my list to get for a little while now, but I think you're right. That picture of the bottle looks quite a bit darker than Malala, but if you look up swatch photos they are really close. Seems like that is becoming a theme lately.. I've seen others complain quite a bit about "new" colors looking strangely similar to old colors.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the Malala color, but I think it looks too much like Joy, which I already have. I just did a bunch of Julep orders, so I'll be skipping this for now.

  





I don't have Joy in person, it's been on my list to get for a little while now, but I think you're right. That picture of the bottle looks quite a bit darker than Malala, but if you look up swatch photos they are really close. Seems like that is becoming a theme lately.. I've seen others complain quite a bit about "new" colors looking strangely similar to old colors. I have Joy on my toes right now actually, and it's much lighter than the bottle looks.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 11, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered Malala. They stated on FB that the entire sale price will go to the foundation as Julep is covering the cost of producing the polish. For me, it's just a wonderful way to contribute a little bit .. even if the color may be a dupe (which I don't have).


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm torn because I love the color Malala and want to support her cause, but because I like it so much I already have a million colors just like it! I think I'm going to pass for now...but hopefully I can pick it up later!


----------



## lint (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry to hear about your pants, but your post made me LOL!  Julep's polish consistency certainly runs the gamut from thick to thin.  And then there are the special ones that manage to be gloppy and runny simultaneously.
hahaha I got most of the polish off my pants so no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the Malala color, but I think it looks too much like Joy, which I already have. I just did a bunch of Julep orders, so I'll be skipping this for now.




I agree that Malala looks like Joy. And the swatches remind me of OPI Tickle My France-y, which is one of my all time favorite nail polish colors.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone else see this. It's only at sephora. What about us mavens? I really want it but don't know about paying full price. I can be el cheapo.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else see this. It's only at sephora. What about us mavens? I really want it but don't know about paying full price. I can be el cheapo.




Oooh pretty. Maybe an April color? It does say limited edition and online only, maybe we won't get it. 



 I'm cheap too I try not to get any Julep colors for full Maven price. Plus, I think I have like 3 colors similar to it lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get the Malala email but I saw it on facebook. The color is beautiful!! And such a good cause. I love that they donate 100% of the profit (meaning after their fees). I'm ordering one for sure, maybe even 2 b/c it looks a lot like my go-to color from another brand and I'm excited about it!

No email here, no email on the Mystery Boxes. The gal I talked to last week when I called because my addons were missing was supposedly going to resub me to see if that fixed it. Nope. Changed email addresses to see if that fixed it, nope. I'm only getting emails for my monthly box, so that tells me Julep doesn't want my money that badly. I don't do Facebook, so I'd never know about this stuff if I didn't check out here on a regular basis.


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 11, 2014)

Of the colors I got this month, I have tried Rae, Margaret and Lizanne. I have liked them all, but the formula on Lizanne is super awesome.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the Malala color, but I think it looks too much like Joy, which I already have. I just did a bunch of Julep orders, so I'll be skipping this for now.




I thought the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get the Malala email but I saw it on facebook. The color is beautiful!! And such a good cause. I love that they donate 100% of the profit (meaning after their fees). I'm ordering one for sure, maybe even 2 b/c it looks a lot like my go-to color from another brand and I'm excited about it!

No email here, no email on the Mystery Boxes. The gal I talked to last week when I called because my addons were missing was supposedly going to resub me to see if that fixed it. Nope. Changed email addresses to see if that fixed it, nope. I'm only getting emails for my monthly box, so that tells me Julep doesn't want my money that badly. I don't do Facebook, so I'd never know about this stuff if I didn't check out here on a regular basis.

I have had the same problem for months, they still have not done anything about it.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have had the same problem for months, they still have not done anything about it.


I'm having the same email issues with Julep and Birchbox. On my second sub using my gmail email account I get emails galore, from Birchbox and used to from Julep before I cancelled my second sub with them, but on my main account which is a yahoo email, I get nada. I contacted Birchbox about it and got no answers. I wasn't going to bother contacting Julep, but maybe I will? I feel like I'm constantly missing out on stuff!


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

Did anyone else see the email they sent this morning about the change to the new caps?  I'm actually impressed they listened to the complaints people had about the new caps and changed them.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 12, 2014)

I kind of feel that I owe Aretha an apology.





I didn't have a light blue polish, so this is over Ciate Pepperminty, but so gorgeous and sparkly!  I'm really glad I got it, and will now be looking for an ice blue polish to put under it.  But honestly, I think it would look good over a lot of different polishes, not just blue, so it may be a little more "wearable" than a sparkly light blue aquamarine would have been.

ETA: sorry this is blury.  But FWIW, I didn't use a flash.  Those little sparkly bits are just reflections from the overhead lights in the room.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see the email they sent this morning about the change to the new caps?  I'm actually impressed they listened to the complaints people had about the new caps and changed them.

What did it say? The only email I got was the one for my order using my free polish code (to which I had to call and ask about, because I never got that email either) last night.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have had the same problem for months, they still have not done anything about it.



I'm having the same email issues with Julep and Birchbox. On my second sub using my gmail email account I get emails galore, from Birchbox and used to from Julep before I cancelled my second sub with them, but on my main account which is a yahoo email, I get nada. I contacted Birchbox about it and got no answers. I wasn't going to bother contacting Julep, but maybe I will? I feel like I'm constantly missing out on stuff! 
I've contacted them multiple times about it, was told that they'd readd me to the list to fix it, but that hasn't fixed it. I had one gal try to blame it on Gmail, but I'm still not getting anything after changing it to a non Google/Yahoo domain email, so its definitely something on their end.

It's another thing that tells me that they're not interested in retaining long term Mavens. I used to get all the emails for things, and now its just the monthly box emails. Those emails I get on time, probably because my active subscription can be added to the "we have x number of active subs", but the mystery boxes, sales, etc. I no longer receive.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the part of the email about the caps:

"Most importantly, this crowdfunding campaign gave us the opportunity to listen to your feedback and answer your questions. Based on what you told us, weâ€™ve refined the new cap design so it fits cleanly over the existing inner cap of your Julep polishes. All polishes will continue to ship with the standard (rectangular) cap, so the look of your collection wonâ€™t change at all. When youâ€™re ready to use the PliÃ© Wand, simply pull the standard cap off and replace it with our new PliÃ© overcap. The same PliÃ© overcap will work on all of your Julep polishes. Hereâ€™s a quick breakdown of how it works."

The video shows the caps and how they work.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just recieved my order of March's Aquamarine Aretha and Wizard of Oz set!  I have to admit, I was more excited about the WO set but after opening the box, I LOVE Aretha.  I know a lot of people were put off by the fact that it's only a top coat, but in my opinion it's a really beautiful top coat.   @jennm149 's picture is a really pretty example of it.

As for the WO set, considering it was what I was most excited for, I felt a little deflation in my party balloon.  I haven't swatched any of them yet so my opinion has time to change, but even though they are beautiful colors (Emerald City is my favorite), they just don't seem as vibrant as I expected them to be.  Like I said, I was more surprised by Aretha.  But since I got them in the Secret Store, I don't feel bad about paying what I did.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

*****SPOILER ALERT***** (my work computer is super outdated and I cannot do the spoiler thing, so if you don't want to know stop reading now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Girls! Someone on facebook has received their mystery boxes!! I don't have the pic but I'll list the polishes she received... Taryn Mystery Box: Taryn, Tatiana, Dahlia, and Brielle, along with Neon Dips, Lengthening Mascara, and Mint Condition. Aislinn Mystery Box: Aislinn, Tatiana, Jennifer, Tracy, and Kennedy, along with Neon Dips and Mint Condition 100% Mystery Box: Shenea, Olivia, Reece, Missy, Diana, Jodie, Audrey, and Ursula. As small as my Julep collection is, it looks like I'll still end up with a dupe from my Taryn box. And, it's one I already have up for swap b/c I didn't like it much.. Ah well, that's the gamble I took.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my replacement box yesterday, hooray!  I don't have any dupes for Lizanne, Princess Grace, or Margaret so they are the perfect additions to my collection.  I have only tried out Monaco and Rae so far, and really like both of them.  I did not have any formula problems like others have mentioned.  Monaco might be a little bit runny, but really not too bad and the Rae formula is great.

I'm debating on the mystery box... I really want to place a large Zoya order in April for Earth Day (the 50% off) and I'm looking at about 10 polishes or so.  Sooo I need to figure out if I want to spend more money with Julep and maybe gets dupes or colors I don't want, or just order what I know I want from Zoya!  I do love the thrill of a mystery box though.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*****SPOILER ALERT*****
(my work computer is super outdated and I cannot do the spoiler thing, so if you don't want to know stop reading now




)

Girls! Someone on facebook has received their mystery boxes!! I don't have the pic but I'll list the polishes she received...

Taryn Mystery Box: Taryn, Tatiana, Dahlia, and Brielle, along with Neon Dips, Lengthening Mascara, and Mint Condition.
Aislinn Mystery Box: Aislinn, Tatiana, Jennifer, Tracy, and Kennedy, along with Neon Dips and Mint Condition
100% Mystery Box: Shenea, Olivia, Reece, Missy, Diana, Jodie, Audrey, and Ursula.

As small as my Julep collection is, it looks like I'll still end up with a dupe from my Taryn box. And, it's one I already have up for swap b/c I didn't like it much.. Ah well, that's the gamble I took.
Ooooh thanks for that.  I think I'm going to pass.  If I ordered a mystery box it would probably be the 100% mystery and I am not in love with all those colors.  I think I'll just spend a little more and do my Zoya order in April and be able to pick exactly what I want!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*****SPOILER ALERT*****
(my work computer is super outdated and I cannot do the spoiler thing, so if you don't want to know stop reading now



)

Girls! Someone on facebook has received their mystery boxes!! I don't have the pic but I'll list the polishes she received...

Taryn Mystery Box: Taryn, Tatiana, Dahlia, and Brielle, along with Neon Dips, Lengthening Mascara, and Mint Condition.
Aislinn Mystery Box: Aislinn, Tatiana, Jennifer, Tracy, and Kennedy, along with Neon Dips and Mint Condition
100% Mystery Box: Shenea, Olivia, Reece, Missy, Diana, Jodie, Audrey, and Ursula.

As small as my Julep collection is, it looks like I'll still end up with a dupe from my Taryn box. And, it's one I already have up for swap b/c I didn't like it much.. Ah well, that's the gamble I took.
Bummer, pretty much the whole Aislinn box will be a dupe for me, except Aislinn of course. Any chance you remember what has tag they used? I can't find the photo.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bummer, pretty much the whole Aislinn box will be a dupe for me, except Aislinn of course. Any chance you remember what has tag they used? I can't find the photo.


It wasn't hashtagged :/ It was a post in the Julep Swap group, and the photos were posted in the comments and there were over 100 comments I had to scroll through to find them haha. Give me a few minutes and I'll try to get them posted on here.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bummer, pretty much the whole Aislinn box will be a dupe for me, except Aislinn of course. Any chance you remember what has tag they used? I can't find the photo.



It wasn't hashtagged :/ It was a post in the Julep Swap group, and the photos were posted in the comments and there were over 100 comments I had to scroll through to find them haha. Give me a few minutes and I'll try to get them posted on here. Thanks! I would appreciate it. I joined the group so I can hopefully see it


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, here are the pics I found on facebook-- Taryn:



Aislinn:



100% Mystery:



Not the best photos but any visual helps haha. Too bad she didn't get Shannon so we could what's in that!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 12, 2014)

They seriously need to stop saying there will be no product overlap if you buy all the mystery boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They seriously need to stop saying there will be no product overlap if you buy all the mystery boxes.
I agree. None of this BS about "Oh well it's a bonus not included in the value of the box"... 



  Although I guess it's my own fault for believing their word.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They seriously need to stop saying there will be no product overlap if you buy all the mystery boxes.


Did they say that? The only disclaimer I saw regarding dupes was that if you buy mulitple of the same box there will be product overlap, but nothing promising that there would not be.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh man, I bought those nail dips for like $2 a few months ago and really, a crackle polish??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They seriously need to stop saying there will be no product overlap if you buy all the mystery boxes.



Did they say that? The only disclaimer I saw regarding dupes was that if you buy mulitple of the same box there will be product overlap, but nothing promising that there would not be. They said this for every box page: "And if you want your box to be a total surprise, go for the *Lucky Mystery Box (100% Mystery)*. As an added bonus, polish and product in this style does not overlap with the other *Lucky Mystery Boxes*." Makes it seem like it, but they could also be referring to the 100% mystery box only. Not very clear. I'm sure that's what they'll say when I email them.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They said this for every box page: "And if you want your box to be a total surprise, go for theÂ *Lucky Mystery Box (100% Mystery)*. As an added bonus, polish and product in this style does not overlap with the otherÂ *Lucky Mystery Boxes*." Makes it seem like it, but they could also be referring to the 100% mystery box only. Not very clear. I'm sure that's what they'll say when I email them.


Oh ok, I didn't even see that on the box pages when I first looked. When you read the statement like that out of context it's clear they are saying the 100% mystery box only, but if it's on every page then that would be confusing!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2014)

wOW super disappointing. I'd like to get Shannon (like pretty much everyone lol), but unless that box is drastically different, it's definitely not worth it :


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said this for every box page: "And if you want your box to be a total surprise, go for the *Lucky Mystery Box (100% Mystery)*. As an added bonus, polish and product in this style does not overlap with the other *Lucky Mystery Boxes*." Makes it seem like it, but they could also be referring to the 100% mystery box only. Not very clear. I'm sure that's what they'll say when I email them.



Oh ok, I didn't even see that on the box pages when I first looked. When you read the statement like that out of context it's clear they are saying the 100% mystery box only, but if it's on every page then that would be confusing! It's very deceiving lawyer speak, that's what bugs me about it. But hey, now I can save a little more money knowing I won't be purchasing mystery boxes again until after spoilers.


----------



## DRae (Mar 12, 2014)

I



> *****SPOILER ALERT***** (my work computer is super outdated and I cannot do the spoiler thing, so if you don't want to know stop reading now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Girls! Someone on facebook has received their mystery boxes!! I don't have the pic but I'll list the polishes she received... Taryn Mystery Box: Taryn, Tatiana, Dahlia, and Brielle, along with Neon Dips, Lengthening Mascara, and Mint Condition. Aislinn Mystery Box: Aislinn, Tatiana, Jennifer, Tracy, and Kennedy, along with Neon Dips and Mint Condition 100% Mystery Box: Shenea, Olivia, Reece, Missy, Diana, Jodie, Audrey, and Ursula. As small as my Julep collection is, it looks like I'll still end up with a dupe from my Taryn box. And, it's one I already have up for swap b/c I didn't like it much.. Ah well, that's the gamble I took.


 I'm do glad I opted out this go round.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2014)

My Wizard of Oz set and Aretha have been sitting in Grand Prairie, Tx for a week now with no movement :-( ::sniffle:: Totally past my birthday but now as this point I'm just crossing my fingers that it doesn't get lost!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 13, 2014)

> My Wizard of Oz set and Aretha have been sitting in Grand Prairie, Tx for a week now with no movement :-( ::sniffle:: Totally past my birthday but now as this point I'm just crossing my fingers that it doesn't get lost!


 Same thing with my Jelly Shoes duo &amp; Abigail. I wanna get them before I leave for spring break so I can wear them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

This may be old news, but since we are all nail polish obsessed, I thought I'd share the Nail Polish Book app.  I have it on my iPhone right now and am loving it.  You can catalogue all your colors along with pictures and details.  Now I won't have to wonder when I'm nail shopping at work... not that I ever do that or anything...


----------



## LaStupenda (Mar 13, 2014)

Taryn is the one I'm leaning towards, but allll of the polishes in it are dupes for me, as well as the products. The question is, do I like Taryn enough to basically spend $25 to get her?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Taryn is the one I'm leaning towards, but allll of the polishes in it are dupes for me, as well as the products. The question is, do I like Taryn enough to basically spend $25 to get her?
You could do some major swapping? That's what I'm doing with my dupes.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may be old news, but since we are all nail polish obsessed, I thought I'd share the Nail Polish Book app.  I have it on my iPhone right now and am loving it.  You can catalogue all your colors along with pictures and details.  Now I won't have to wonder when I'm nail shopping at work... not that I ever do that or anything...








 i've never needed something so much more in my life


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 13, 2014)

@Vikki120306 say what?! that's amazing; totally downloading that. I don't know how many times i've wondered if i had something close to a certain color while at work or shopping.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may be old news, but since we are all nail polish obsessed, I thought I'd share the Nail Polish Book app.  I have it on my iPhone right now and am loving it.  You can catalogue all your colors along with pictures and details.  Now I won't have to wonder when I'm nail shopping at work... not that I ever do that or anything...




I already downloaded that app and have started importing my collection! Great find!


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 13, 2014)

> This may be old news, but since we are all nail polish obsessed, I thought I'd share the Nail Polish Book app.Â  I have it on my iPhone right now and am loving it.Â  You can catalogue all your colors along with pictures and details.Â  Now I won't have to wonder when I'm nail shopping at work... not that I ever do that or anything...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot





Spoiler: Screenshot



You just totally made my afternoon!! Thanks for sharing. I just downloaded!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad I could help! It's bad though.. In between reports for work, I'm entering in my list of Juleps (yes I have a list already lol) and just taking the pictures they have on their website. I know they aren't accurate swatches but I plan on changing them to my own paint jobs once I use each on.. Which will probably take me a lifetime lol. My OCD is peaking right now.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just found a Shannon spoiler, you guys... *sigh* when am I going to learn that mystery boxes are just Julep's way of getting rid of junk



  I need a "No Mystery Box Support Group".

**Edited to add Major Mystery Add-On**


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

All the Mystery Box spoilers are posted here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141484/march-2014-mystery-box


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

@Kelly Silva Should have searched first, thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kelly Silva Should have searched first, thanks!
Hah no problem, wanted to make sure everyone found them!


----------



## Stumbleina (Mar 13, 2014)

It looks like the Major Mystery Box addon that Vikki120306 posted is not the same as the one posted at http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/03/julep-lucky-mystery-box-spoilers.html - I guess the addons aren't all the same then?  Or am I just confused!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like the Major Mystery Box addon that Vikki120306 posted is not the same as the one posted at http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/03/julep-lucky-mystery-box-spoilers.html - I guess the addons aren't all the same then?  Or am I just confused!
It does look different. That's my blog post full disclosure, I posted what I found from one persons box, so if they're sending out variations, that may be the case. I'll keep an eye out for other variations.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just found a Shannon spoiler, you guys... *sigh* when am I going to learn that mystery boxes are just Julep's way of getting rid of junk



  I need a "No Mystery Box Support Group".

**Edited to add Major Mystery Add-On**







Do you know what that nude color is? Looks like it may be a variation from someone else's add on.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know what that nude color is? Looks like it may be a variation from someone else's add on.
Hmm, no idea, but yea, this add on is different than the one you posted.  The person that posted these pics (FB Julep Swap group) didn't list the names from what I could see.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may be old news, but since we are all nail polish obsessed, I thought I'd share the Nail Polish Book app.  I have it on my iPhone right now and am loving it.  You can catalogue all your colors along with pictures and details.  Now I won't have to wonder when I'm nail shopping at work... not that I ever do that or anything...





I can't find it on Android...Sad Panda!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 13, 2014)

Â 



> Do you know what that nude color is? Looks like it may be a variation from someone else's add on.


 Hmm... Maybe sally? Kinda looks like it, and sally is pre 'color treat'


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
Hmm... Maybe sally? Kinda looks like it, and sally is pre 'color treat' I found it, it's Clara. So I've seen one big add on with Ciara and 4 others, and Clara with the same 4 others. I've seen the photos, so it's not a name mix up. Very strange.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 14, 2014)

After the immediate disappointment from the Mystery Box spoilers I decided to log on to Julep and just buy exactly what I wanted.  I ended up going to the check out with the Seafoam and Harp set (Shenae and Blake) as well as Aretha.  The Wizard of Oz set came up as an add on for $19.99 which I had regretted not picking up in the Secret Store for the same price.  I decided to treat myself to that and realized my Mom might like it too so got an extra for her as well (it wouldn't let me get more than 1 Wizard of Oz set so I broke my order up in to 2 so I could get them 




).


----------



## AMaas (Mar 14, 2014)

Hopefully they will sell these colors individually in the future. I know they have done this in the past. I have most of the colors in these boxes already so the mystery boxes are not worth purchasing for me.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I can't find it on Android...Sad Panda!


Ughh give it a couple months and maybe we'll get it :/ I love my Android but I hate having to wait for all the good apps!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found it, it's Clara. So I've seen one big add on with Ciara and 4 others, and Clara with the same 4 others. I've seen the photos, so it's not a name mix up. Very strange.


Edit: Nevermind I answered my own question here. I love Clara, and I'm running low on it. Makes me even more disappointed that I didn't get the add-on option at check out! At work we've got Windows 7 but maybe an old version of IE, b/c nothing ever shows up quite right on websites. I'm assuming that is why the add-on box didn't pop up for me?? Idk, it's probably a sign that I shouldn't be ordering nail polish at work in the first place!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

*Use promo code FREEGOLD to get a free gold polish with any $10 purchase!* You can use it an unlimited number of times as well, and you can use it for multiple golds in one purchase! As long as you have $10 worth of product per gold... Example: I have Tania, Emilie, Margot, and Andrea in my cart and the code deducted $22.40!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

I emailed Julep about my free polish code and missing Jules.  They said the free polish code was sent at the end of February so you if you didn't receive yours yet - email them!  Also, they said my maven anniversary was actually in December.....so uh... yeah... they are definitely really late with my anniversary Jules


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 14, 2014)

Saw this blog post about the spoilers for all the boxes.

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/03/julep-lucky-mystery-box-spoilers.html?m=1

I wanted Shannon, but not enough to pay just $25 for it, since the rest of the box is meh.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't find it on Android...Sad Panda!

I know right? The two polish apps I have for Android are lacking in different ways. I remember seeing this one a few months back when looking for apps and was sad that it was iPhone only.


----------



## magictodo (Mar 14, 2014)

I inadvertently got dupes in my March Secret Store order: Zelda and Reiko (from the champagne trio). The pictures looked different so I thought they'd be different enough metallic shades (Zelda looked more gold with Reiko pinker), but nope -- they're exactly the same. I swatched them together and you can't tell the difference. Same polish, different names.

Guess that's what I get for trusting Julep photos! I like the color and will use two bottles (eventually!) but I hate the relabeling of polish.

http://www.julep.com/zelda.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/reiko.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[SIZE=medium]*Use promo code FREEGOLD to get a free gold polish with any $10 purchase!*[/SIZE]

You can use it an unlimited number of times as well, and you can use it for multiple golds in one purchase! As long as you have $10 worth of product per gold... Example: I have Tania, Emilie, Margot, and Andrea in my cart and the code deducted $22.40!!!
Also works with savvy deals!  I just got 4 polishes for $10.97  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to get Gianna with my free polish code anyway so now I will just save it for another polish.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

> I inadvertently got dupes in my March Secret Store order: Zelda and Reiko (from the champagne trio). The pictures looked different so I thought they'd be different enough metallic shades (Zelda looked more gold with Reiko pinker), but nope -- they're exactly the same. I swatched them together and you can't tell the difference. Same polish, different names. Guess that's what I get for trusting Julep photos! I like the color and will use two bottles (eventually!) but I hate the relabeling of polish. http://www.julep.com/zelda.html http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/reiko.html


 Yep I have both of those too, and they're exactly the same. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 14, 2014)

So I received my Wizard of Oz set. 2 dupes. Tin Man = Rebel (silver holo) and Glinda the Good Witch = Zora (light pink frost). I wonder if they are all dupes but I just don't have Julep colors for the red glitter and the green. I'm kinda bummed. At least the packaging is cute.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 14, 2014)

> So I received my Wizard of Oz set. 2 dupes. Tin Man = Rebel (silver holo) and Glinda the Good Witch = Zora (light pink frost). I wonder if they are all dupes but I just don't have Julep colors for the red glitter and the green. I'm kinda bummed. At least the packaging is cute.


 From what I've seen, the emerald looks like Hoch from the Trina Turk collection. Also, it may just be me, but I'd think something like this would have silver or gold caps. Julep seems to be using them a lot lately, but everything that really is more special is just a plain bottle.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 14, 2014)

I got popova, Joanna, Andrea, cassie, Tina and Margot just under $23. I am excited to get some pretty spring colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just ordered Monica, 2x Sylvia (One for my sister because its her name, and one for me because I want it, too! lol) and Jane for just under $13! I love you enabling MUT ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


From what I've seen, the emerald looks like Hoch from the Trina Turk collection.
Also, it may just be me, but I'd think something like this would have silver or gold caps. Julep seems to be using them a lot lately, but everything that really is more special is just a plain bottle.
I made this prediction too, but someone else mentioned it was unlikely since they were supposedly exclusive colours. However, Julep Emilie is another candidate: http://www.julep.com/emilie-it-girl.html

The only one truly unique to that connection is supposedly the ruby slippers one.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I inadvertently got dupes in my March Secret Store order: Zelda and Reiko (from the champagne trio). The pictures looked different so I thought they'd be different enough metallic shades (Zelda looked more gold with Reiko pinker), but nope -- they're exactly the same. I swatched them together and you can't tell the difference. Same polish, different names.

Guess that's what I get for trusting Julep photos! I like the color and will use two bottles (eventually!) but I hate the relabeling of polish.

http://www.julep.com/zelda.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/reiko.html
I actually asked someone for comparisons from the Julep group on FB:





L to R: Reiko, Zelda, Margot, Sienna

Not dupes necessarily, but yeah, Juleps's swatches are lies.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

I just got mine ladies, I think the colors are similar but not quite exact dupes. The Emerald color isn't quite as blue as it shows, but looks lighter than Emilie. Ruby slippers is really fine microglitter.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 14, 2014)

> I just got mine ladies, I think the colors are similar but not quite exact dupes. The Emerald color isn't quite as blue as it shows, but looks lighter than Emilie. Ruby slippers is really fine microglitter.


 It looks so good. So glad I decided to pick one of these up for myself.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have had the same problem for months, they still have not done anything about it.



I'm having the same email issues with Julep and Birchbox. On my second sub using my gmail email account I get emails galore, from Birchbox and used to from Julep before I cancelled my second sub with them, but on my main account which is a yahoo email, I get nada. I contacted Birchbox about it and got no answers. I wasn't going to bother contacting Julep, but maybe I will? I feel like I'm constantly missing out on stuff! I wouldn't know anything if I didn't come to MUT.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of feel that I owe Aretha an apology.





I didn't have a light blue polish, so this is over Ciate Pepperminty, but so gorgeous and sparkly!  I'm really glad I got it, and will now be looking for an ice blue polish to put under it.  But honestly, I think it would look good over a lot of different polishes, not just blue, so it may be a little more "wearable" than a sparkly light blue aquamarine would have been.

ETA: sorry this is blury.  But FWIW, I didn't use a flash.  Those little sparkly bits are just reflections from the overhead lights in the room.
Thanks for posting, cant wait to get mine in the mail!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Wizard of Oz set and Aretha have been sitting in Grand Prairie, Tx for a week now with no movement :-( ::sniffle:: Totally past my birthday but now as this point I'm just crossing my fingers that it doesn't get lost!
Sorry to hear that,  mine still has not arrived I hope it does in time for my birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I inadvertently got dupes in my March Secret Store order: Zelda and Reiko (from the champagne trio). The pictures looked different so I thought they'd be different enough metallic shades (Zelda looked more gold with Reiko pinker), but nope -- they're exactly the same. I swatched them together and you can't tell the difference. Same polish, different names.

Guess that's what I get for trusting Julep photos! I like the color and will use two bottles (eventually!) but I hate the relabeling of polish.

http://www.julep.com/zelda.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/reiko.html
I actually asked someone for comparisons from the Julep group on FB:





L to R: Reiko, Zelda, Margot, Sienna

Not dupes necessarily, but yeah, Juleps's swatches are lies.

I have Zelda and Sienna not sure if I need the other two after seeing this pic.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting Harriet to use the freegold promo, but the reviews of it are definitely mixed on Julep's site. Seemed like it was a popular color here. What did those of you who ordered it think of it? I put more stock in the opinions of MUTers than random internet reviewers. Thanks.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got mine ladies, I think the colors are similar but not quite exact dupes. The Emerald color isn't quite as blue as it shows, but looks lighter than Emilie. Ruby slippers is really fine microglitter.






There is just something so beautiful about a nice crisp photo of Julep polishes!! I'm regretting not getting this collection now :/


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wouldn't know anything if I didn't come to MUT.


Between MUT and the Julep Swap facebook page, I've been keeping up luckily! Otherwise I'd be completely in the dark!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I actually asked someone for comparisons from the Julep group on FB:
> 
> L to R: Reiko, Zelda, Margot, Sienna Not dupes necessarily, but yeah, Juleps's swatches are lies.


 I have Sienna already but ordered margot with the freegold promo anyway...I thought they looked almost identical, but I love sienna so don't mind having a similar color. I'm actually wearing sienna right now!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 15, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine ladies, I think the colors are similar but not quite exact dupes. The Emerald color isn't quite as blue as it shows, but looks lighter than Emilie. Ruby slippers is really fine microglitter.
> 
> ...


 I just picked it up 2 days ago as a $19.99 add on at check out. If you're interested you could see if they still have it as an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't know anything if I didn't come to MUT.



Between MUT and the Julep Swap facebook page, I've been keeping up luckily! Otherwise I'd be completely in the dark! I agree, im a member of that FB group too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking about getting Harriet to use the freegold promo, but the reviews of it are definitely mixed on Julep's site. Seemed like it was a popular color here. What did those of you who ordered it think of it? I put more stock in the opinions of MUTers than random internet reviewers. Thanks.
I think it looks great, kind of similar to Nan if you already have that, but the formula was good and it looks great with Elisa. I did 2 coats of Elisa, then let it dry overnight, and taped on Harriet. Ignore that chipping on my middle finger that was from the tape even though it dried over night. I am very impressed with the staying power of this mani, no top coat, no base coat, and it's lasted over a week. I've only had minor chipping on the index finger, and that's just because I've been using it to take off shrink wrap on nail colors lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks, Kelly. I think I may go for it. I don't have a good coral and think this might fit the gap. Edited for bad auto correct.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I'm thinking about getting Harriet to use the freegold promo, but the reviews of it are definitely mixed on Julep's site. Seemed like it was a popular color here. What did those of you who ordered it think of it? I put more stock in the opinions of MUTers than random internet reviewers. Thanks.


 Harriet is really pretty in person. I was very pleasantly surprised with it and I think I will wear it throughout the summer. I would pay maven pricing for it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking about getting Harriet to use the freegold promo, but the reviews of it are definitely mixed on Julep's site. Seemed like it was a popular color here. What did those of you who ordered it think of it? I put more stock in the opinions of MUTers than random internet reviewers. Thanks.
I think it looks great, kind of similar to Nan if you already have that, but the formula was good and it looks great with Elisa. I did 2 coats of Elisa, then let it dry overnight, and taped on Harriet. Ignore that chipping on my middle finger that was from the tape even though it dried over night. I am very impressed with the staying power of this mani, no top coat, no base coat, and it's lasted over a week. I've only had minor chipping on the index finger, and that's just because I've been using it to take off shrink wrap on nail colors lol.





So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking about getting Harriet to use the freegold promo, but the reviews of it are definitely mixed on Julep's site. Seemed like it was a popular color here. What did those of you who ordered it think of it? I put more stock in the opinions of MUTers than random internet reviewers. Thanks.
Harriet is really pretty in person. I was very pleasantly surprised with it and I think I will wear it throughout the summer. I would pay maven pricing for it.



Looks great on you!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 18, 2014)

All full priced juleps are half off right now with code MADNESS


----------



## AMaas (Mar 18, 2014)

Yay, discounts! The add-ons I remember: Oz set for 14.99 Holiday lip gloss set w/primer 14.99 Mystery add on 9.99 Big mystery add on 14.99


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey ladies! I know this page is nearly dead, but I'm ready to use my promo codes from the box &amp; I need everyone's input.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What is everybody's thoughts on the lip glosses &amp; the Modern Beauty box? Which do you think is more worth getting?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey ladies! I know this page is nearly dead, but I'm ready to use my promo codes from the box &amp; I need everyone's input.




What is everybody's thoughts on the lip glosses &amp; the Modern Beauty box? Which do you think is more worth getting?
I didn't try the lip products, I did use the lipgloss. I really like it I actually got 2 colors, Enchanted and Awestruck and I really like them both. Very sheer, not too sticky, yummy flavor. I think they're worth it if you have a promo code. They are some of my favorite glosses I have ATM.


----------



## Stacey Stiles (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Rachel S Do you remember what colors are in the Butterfly Garden or Jelly Shoes sets?


----------



## Stacey Stiles (Jan 13, 2015)

*@**@Fashion Diva*, do you remember what colors are in the mauvelous duo and the electric days duo?


----------

